# Mask Fashion



## jp23

Hey everybody! Since for most of us, masks have become a part of everyday life, I wanted to start a thread to see how all of you are styling them for inspiration! I've seen some great mask/bag coordinated combos on some of the other sub-forums but thought it would be nice to have them all in one place too.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I think people will start color coordinating their outfits with their masks.  There are crafty people in TPF who fashioned masks out of the dustbags for their designer bags.  It's pretty neat!

There is a Japanese company that manufactures masks (for pollen allergies and dust) that has a website showing stylish outfits coordinated with their masks.  Arax Pitta Mask 






I used their masks before the pandemic for my seasonal allergies.  They come in an array of colors and has a cult following. 

I do wear surgical grade mask when I'm at the office (my employer provides them for all employees).  I wear my pitta masks just for when I'm outside getting the mail or doing a quick run to the convenience store.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I also found this article where the President of Slovakia has her dress and mask color coordinated:







Designer, Marine Serr runway mask look:


----------



## tlamdang08

I got out for more mulch for my garden wearing LV mask for fun and to match my Hermes homemade bag.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

tlamdang08 said:


> I got out for more mulch for my garden wearing LV mask for fun and to match my Hermes homemade bag.


This is quite lovely!  I really like how you tied your H scarf, too. Please post more


----------



## tlamdang08

pearlsnjeans said:


> This is quite lovely!  I really like how you tied your H scarf, too. Please post more


Thank you . I will try.


----------



## tlamdang08

For the young teen girls


----------



## pearlsnjeans

tlamdang08 said:


> For the young teen girls



These are so lovely!  I love the cheerful flower patch 

(Edit--I forgot to add):  This also makes good use of scraps of fabric, which is also great for the environment.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Here's an interesting article from NY Times:  
*Should Masks Be a Fashion Statement?*


----------



## limom

tlamdang08 said:


> For the young teen girls


Do you have a website?


----------



## GhstDreamer

I saw online a Resident Evil Umbrella Corp logo mask that someone made and is selling. I thought it looked interesting and was very tempted to purchase one - being a big Biohazard fan.  I may eventually! lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pearlsnjeans said:


> Here's an interesting article from NY Times:
> *Should Masks Be a Fashion Statement?*


Interesting article. My job only allows standard-issue ones - "fun" masks are too much like graphic tees - they don't want employees using it to promote anything personal and they want to make sure we're using something with sufficient protection.


----------



## tlamdang08

limom said:


> Do you have a website?


No, sorry I don't. I will think about it. 
And here are for my under 10 years of age nieces 
If you want to do it yourself, search for the DIY 3D face mask with pocket or replaceable insert.


----------



## limom

tlamdang08 said:


> No, sorry I don't. I will think about it.
> And here are for my under 10 years of age nieces
> If you want to do it yourself, search for the DIY 3D face mask with pocket or replaceable insert.


Thank you.
Your designs are the bomb
Truly amazing talent.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tlamdang08 said:


> No, sorry I don't. I will think about it.
> And here are for my under 10 years of age nieces
> If you want to do it yourself, search for the DIY 3D face mask with pocket or replaceable insert.


These are so feminine and pretty! I bet your nieces are thrilled. I totally want one now!! A few remind me of the new LV escale collection.


----------



## tlamdang08

ccbaggirl89 said:


> These are so feminine and pretty! I bet your nieces are thrilled. I totally want one now!! A few remind me of the new LV escale collection.


Thank you, they are waiting and sending text msg every hour . i have to delivery it later on today. They promise will do a group photos for me, and I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Going to pick up a fashion mask tomorrow! It's done by a lady who owns a small local fabric store and now with her shop closed, she has been taking orders for creative masks for some income. Can't wait - double layered and there is an opening that I can slip a medical grade mask in. I developed a pretty bad rash around my mouth and chin area and I am almost always indoors, so it isn't even like I am wearing them much. I am hoping regular fabric on my face will be a lot less irritating.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pearlsnjeans said:


> Here's an interesting article from NY Times:
> *Should Masks Be a Fashion Statement?*



I think anything that gets people wearing masks is a good thing. I've been making masks for friends and family and have been trying to give them an artsy flair, matching the fabrics to the interests and preferred colors of the receiver, adding contrasting fabrics and ties. A couple people have told me they find them more fun to wear than standard surgical masks or that their kids are more amenable to wearing them. Good to hear. My elderly mom claims she's refusing to wear a mask. I just sent her a package of masks in her favorite colors and with lace eyelet trim so we'll see.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

BigPurseSue said:


> I think anything that gets people wearing masks is a good thing. I've been making masks for friends and family and have been trying to give them an artsy flair, matching the fabrics to the interests and preferred colors of the receiver, adding contrasting fabrics and ties. A couple people have told me they find them more fun to wear than standard surgical masks or that their kids are more amenable to wearing them. Good to hear. My elderly mom claims she's refusing to wear a mask. I just sent her a package of masks in her favorite colors and with lace eyelet trim so we'll see.



I think wearing masks will be normalized in places where it isn't customary.  I do empatihize with those who are resistant with the idea of wearing a mask since it can get hot and cause discomfort.  

For us who don't have any issues, it's OK to wear one since it does reduce the amount of droplets that gets released into the air so it's a form of protection for other people rather than self.

I grew up in a "mask culture" (Japan) where it's just another thing to do as a consideration to others (i.e. if person A has a cold and they wear a mask, they're preventing their snotty droplets from being released to person B and so on) so I'm used to the idea of wearing one. 

@tlamdang08's skills and eye for design makes her handmade masks very pretty and look less "threatening" --I particularly admire her pastel color masks and inspires me to color coordinate my outfits with my masks.


----------



## tlamdang08

pearlsnjeans said:


> I think wearing masks will be normalized in places where it isn't customary.  I do empatihize with those who are resistant with the idea of wearing a mask since it can get hot and cause discomfort.
> 
> For us who don't have any issues, it's OK to wear one since it does reduce the amount of droplets that gets released into the air so it's a form of protection for other people rather than self.
> 
> I grew up in a "mask culture" (Japan) where it's just another thing to do as a consideration to others (i.e. if person A has a cold and they wear a mask, they're preventing their snotty droplets from being released to person B and so on) so I'm used to the idea of wearing one.
> 
> @tlamdang08's skills and eye for design makes her handmade masks very pretty and look less "threatening" --I particularly admire her pastel color masks and inspires me to color coordinate my outfits with my masks.


Thank you for admiring my masks


----------



## ChanelGirlE

I just preordered an Alice + Olivia Mask!  It looks super cute.


----------



## ColdSteel

I took apart a couple sets of sheets I no longer use. With thrift stores and donation points closed I wanted to put them to use. I took elastic out of the fitted sheets and the  100% cotton is definitely prewashed/preshrunk. They're a nice dark grey!


----------



## arnott

Disney just made these cute Star Wars Masks!     



They also made these Toy Story/Pixar Masks!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Here you go .. 
https://www.vogue.com/slideshow/stylish-face-masks-to-shop-now


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love the silk masks from Jadicted


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Disney just made these cute Star Wars Masks!
> 
> 
> 
> They also made these Toy Story/Pixar Masks!



The Star Wars mask are sold out .


----------



## MommyDaze

St. John has joined the fray. https://www.stjohnknits.com/accessories/face-masks


----------



## jimmie staton

Marvel is now making face masks... I wonder if the luxury brands will follow suit ?
"J!m"


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MommyDaze said:


> St. John has joined the fray. https://www.stjohnknits.com/accessories/face-masks
> View attachment 4721862


These make the Disney ones look like a bargain. I'm not personally going to buy a single mask for $45, especially when a company like Disney (and homemade makers) are bundling sets for $19.99 and less. Masks should stay in the realm of affordable imo


----------



## limom

ccbaggirl89 said:


> These make the Disney ones look like a bargain. I'm not personally going to buy a single mask for $45, especially when a company like Disney (and homemade makers) are bundling sets for $19.99 and less. Masks should stay in the realm of affordable imo


Right?
Johnny Was is offering 5 masks for $25, plus they ship one set to health care personnel.


----------



## MommyDaze

ccbaggirl89 said:


> These make the Disney ones look like a bargain. I'm not personally going to buy a single mask for $45, especially when a company like Disney (and homemade makers) are bundling sets for $19.99 and less. Masks should stay in the realm of affordable imo


Affordability is somewhat relative. I think it’s nice to have options.  As it seems masks will be part of our attire as we move through life for the foreseeable future, being able to pick the mask that fits the attire being worn (fun casual vs. event ready) may become more of a ‘thing’.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MommyDaze said:


> Affordability is somewhat relative. I think it’s nice to have options.  As it seems masks will be part of our attire as we move through life for the foreseeable future, being able to pick the mask that fits the attire being worn (fun casual vs. event ready) may become more of a ‘thing’.


You can get mask colors to match any wardrobe or outfit for well under $45 lol. But there is a buyer for everything and no doubt this stuff will sell as well as the 1K ones that will surely come along!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Any one received their masks yet ?  My MIL placed an order with this seller _ABOUT _three weeks back   and she is still waiting for their shipping notification.  I wonder if they were sewn in China??    



limom said:


> Right?
> Johnny Was is offering 5 masks for $25, plus they ship one set to health care personnel.


----------



## limom

CaviarChanel said:


> Any one received their masks yet ?  My MIL placed an order with this seller _ABOUT _three weeks back   and she is still waiting for their shipping notification.  I wonder if they were sewn in China??


When I ordered it said items would be shipped three weeks later...
Will let you know when they arrive...
Orders prior to the pandemic took longer than regular stores.. I recall..


----------



## CaviarChanel

limom said:


> When I ordered it said items would be shipped three weeks later...
> Will let you know when they arrive...
> Orders prior to the pandemic took longer than regular stores.. I recall..


Thanks.  last week I sent them an email on behalf of my MIL but receive no reply so far


----------



## limom

CaviarChanel said:


> Thanks.  last week I sent them an email on behalf of my MIL but receive no reply so far


You are welcome. They had a huge warehouse sale at the same time, so besides being slow by nature, this might take a while....


----------



## Dextersmom

limom said:


> Right?
> Johnny Was is offering 5 masks for $25, plus they ship one set to health care personnel.


I ordered the Johnny Was masks yesterday.  They look beautiful and I look forward to their arrival.


----------



## indiaink

Look at this great thread that was started in the Handbags forum... I know what to do with my Bottega Veneta dust bags now!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/other-use-of-a-dustbag-during-pandemic.1027624/


----------



## Chanbal

MADE IN USA
https://www.rag-bone.com/masks/?utm...20200501_U_MaskAnnoucement_FP&et_rid=71752783


----------



## dangerouscurves

So many inspirations and so many beautiful face-masks. Who would have thought? I'm going to check Etsy!


----------



## dangerouscurves

tlamdang08 said:


> No, sorry I don't. I will think about it.
> And here are for my under 10 years of age nieces
> If you want to do it yourself, search for the DIY 3D face mask with pocket or replaceable insert.


How cute are there?! OMG!


----------



## tlamdang08

dangerouscurves said:


> How cute are there?! OMG!


thank you


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> For the young teen girls


Wow...they’re so cute


----------



## hokatie

My mask from many years ago are helpful now . I’ve just recently found them when reorganized my closet


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> My mask from many years ago are helpful now . I’ve just recently found them when reorganized my closet


I recognize them 
I had those too but never brought them back to US


----------



## birkinbelle

Many of the restaurant workers in my city have taken to "double protection," meaning wearing a face mask and a shield (similar to this one). Anyone who can find a way to make THAT fashionable deserves the prize of the century!


----------



## Chanbal

limom said:


> Right?
> Johnny Was is offering 5 masks for $25, plus they ship one set to health care personnel.


Ordered 1 set as well, they are really cute. In the description, "mask includes ...an interior pocket to place an additional filter"; would you know where to get the filters?


----------



## kitty nyc

ChanelGirlE said:


> I just preordered an Alice + Olivia Mask!  It looks super cute.


I ordered the same one!


----------



## kitty nyc

Chanbal said:


> Ordered 1 set as well, they are really cute. In the description, "mask includes ...an interior pocket to place an additional filter"; would you know where to get the filters?


I think you can get the PM2.5 filters from amazon?


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I recognize them
> I had those too but never brought them back to US


Actually my mom brought these to me and thought I need them when she first visited me in the US . I’m feeling thankful to her now .


----------



## Chanbal

kitty nyc said:


> I think you can get the PM2.5 filters from amazon?


Thanks so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I have very sensitive skin and decided to go for certified organic materials only from Avocado Green Mattress. They have a 4-pack for $30 and don't use any chemicals, elastics, or dyes in any products. If you fall into the ultra sensitive skin category maybe check them out. My nephews (and mom) wanted the Disney masks but they only ship in July?!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

birkinbelle said:


> Many of the restaurant workers in my city have taken to "double protection," meaning wearing a face mask and a shield (similar to this one). Anyone who can find a way to make THAT fashionable deserves the prize of the century!



I can see Supreme or street fashion designers come up with something that looks like the Dior Visor, but with a longer "bill" that can be pulled down over the face and then pulled back up to make it into a visor.










I mean.. it's not too far off:







ETA:  I found this article: https://www.fastcompany.com/90500074/you-might-actually-want-to-wear-these-futuristic-face-shields






These remind me of bugs.


----------



## tlamdang08

My new painted face mask


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pearlsnjeans said:


> I can see Supreme or street fashion designers come up with something that looks like the Dior Visor, but with a longer "bill" that can be pulled down over the face and then pulled back up to make it into a visor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I found this article: https://www.fastcompany.com/90500074/you-might-actually-want-to-wear-these-futuristic-face-shields
> 
> These remind me of bugs.


Gucci did some last year I believe . I loved it at the time, still do!


----------



## Chanbal

We have also one from Chanel...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I like this as well


----------



## arnott

I found this website has some pretty cute masks.   I'm getting the Panda Bamboo one and the Bauhinia Black!   And the HK Districts one for my Dad!

https://god.com.hk/collections/cloth-mask


----------



## arnott

Getting these 2 for myself:











And this one for my Dad:


----------



## limom

who loves baby Yoda? From a nice seller on Etsy, super fast and efficient shipping.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> who loves baby Yoda? From a nice seller on Etsy, super fast and efficient shipping.
> View attachment 4726821



Is he holding the Virus in his hand?


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Is he holding the Virus in his hand?


Yep!


----------



## Luna

my 9-5er consists of designing handbags... but lately we've had to pivot to designing fashion masks.  
... definitely a huge change.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi,
My MIL received her order and just dropped off one piece for me.  Here are some pictures to share before I hand wash it - in general rather well made and it has a slot for filter.  Pretty print (silk?) with cotton lining.  MIL told me it is a little too big for her face as she is petite.  FYI.
.
	

		
			
		

		
	









limom said:


> You are welcome. They had a huge warehouse sale at the same time, so besides being slow by nature, this might take a while....


----------



## Dextersmom

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi,
> My MIL received her order and just dropped off one piece for me.  Here are some pictures to share before I hand wash it - in general rather well made and it has a slot for filter.  Pretty print (silk?) with cotton lining.  MIL told me it is a little too big for her face as she is petite.  FYI.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729120
> View attachment 4729121
> View attachment 4729122
> View attachment 4729123


It looks very pretty.


----------



## zinacef

Chanbal said:


> Ordered 1 set as well, they are really cute. In the description, "mask includes ...an interior pocket to place an additional filter"; would you know where to get the filters?


You can use few coffee filters.


----------



## denimcococabas

Finally a use for old retired bags.


----------



## pixiejenna

Do I spy the dust bag as the liner?


----------



## arnott

denimcococabas said:


> Finally a use for old retired bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729324
> View attachment 4729325



Which bag was this made out of?


----------



## arnott

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi,
> My MIL received her order and just dropped off one piece for me.  Here are some pictures to share before I hand wash it - in general rather well made and it has a slot for filter.  Pretty print (silk?) with cotton lining.  MIL told me it is a little too big for her face as she is petite.  FYI.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729120
> View attachment 4729121
> View attachment 4729122
> View attachment 4729123



I like the Bird on it!


----------



## SpeedyJC

ChanelGirlE said:


> I just preordered an Alice + Olivia Mask!  It looks super cute.



I ordered the same mask a month ago. Still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## limom

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi,
> My MIL received her order and just dropped off one piece for me.  Here are some pictures to share before I hand wash it - in general rather well made and it has a slot for filter.  Pretty print (silk?) with cotton lining.  MIL told me it is a little too big for her face as she is petite.  FYI.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729120
> View attachment 4729121
> View attachment 4729122
> View attachment 4729123


They look lovely. Johnny Was just sent me a notice that they are ready to ship.
In the meantime, I use baby Yoda which generates so many positive responses from young kids to adults and senior citizens alike.


----------



## Chanbal

I got my Johnny Wass masks, and for the ones that asked, they are labeled "Made in China" (information not provided on the JW site). 

SAKS has beautiful Le Superbe masks "Made in USA of imported fabric", and I'll be ordering them soon. 

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/le-...15472&P_name=Le+Superbe&Ntt=masks&N=306418054


----------



## limom

Here are the Johnny was masks.
There are really cheerful Imo.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

limom said:


> Here are the Johnny was masks.
> There are really cheerful Imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734572


Very nice!!!  I ordered these too but haven't yet received them. I have so many masks I've ordered off Etsy with only two successes. So hard to find one that fits, you can breathe, isn't paper thin and somewhat cute lol. Who knew ordering a face mask was so complicated?? Hopefully this is a temporary situation but if I'm going to wear a mask I want it cute and comfy.


----------



## staceyjan

Ms.Dixie said:


> Very nice!!!  I ordered these too but haven't yet received them. I have so many masks I've ordered off Etsy with only two successes. So hard to find one that fits, you can breathe, isn't paper thin and somewhat cute lol. Who knew ordering a face mask was so complicated?? Hopefully this is a temporary situation but if I'm going to wear a mask I want it cute and comfy.


I thought it was only me that had mask issues!  My biggest complaint is that they are fogging up my glasses.  I just watched youtube videos on how to make them and may dust off that sewing machine and try.


----------



## southernbelle43

The Johnny Was masks are awesome. Mine finally came after 4 weeks  They have an outer layer of silk, then lined with cotton and a slot for a filter.  If they are too big, you can roll the bottom up slightly before putting one on and it fits like  a glove.  Your glasses don't fog up either. DH wears one and likes it so much he doesn't care that they have flowers, lol.


----------



## V0N1B2

limom said:


> Here are the Johnny was masks.
> There are really cheerful Imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734572


Those are fabulous!


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> The Johnny Was masks are awesome. Mine finally came after 4 weeks  They have an outer layer of silk, then lined with cotton and a slot for a filter.  If they are too big, you can roll the bottom up slightly before putting one on and it fits like  a glove.  Your glasses don't fog up either. DH wears one and likes it so much he doesn't care that they have flowers, lol.


I’m happy your JW masks came, they are so fab! Mine came last week, I shared a couple of them with good friends. My DH wanted and wears the tube kind, it may be a builder thing.


----------



## whateve

staceyjan said:


> I thought it was only me that had mask issues!  My biggest complaint is that they are fogging up my glasses.  I just watched youtube videos on how to make them and may dust off that sewing machine and try.


Get the kind that has wire at the top to mold around your nose. That will keep it from fogging up your glasses. I made 4 different types but I put wire in all of them.


----------



## Jktgal

whateve said:


> Get the kind that has wire at the top to mold around your nose. That will keep it from fogging up your glasses. I made 4 different types but I put wire in all of them.



Agree on the wire. I purchased some wires online (brother helped me choose one that is covered and can withstand being washed) and had a taylor make me some cotton 3-ply masks with the wires inserted across the length of the top. They fit really nice and snug and my glasses never fog.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> I’m happy your JW masks came, they are so fab! Mine came last week, I shared a couple of them with good friends. My DH wanted and wears the tube kind, it may be a builder thing.


I gave one to a checker at my grocery because the only ones she had were driving her batty.  She put it on and I thought she was going to cry. She went on and on about how nice it is.


----------



## Nibb

4 of 5 Johnny Was masks, super happy with them. Nice selection


----------



## Dextersmom

I am very happy with my Johnny Was masks.  They are beautiful as well as comfortable.


----------



## jimmie staton

Dextersmom said:


> I am very happy with my Johnny Was masks.  They are beautiful as well as comfortable.


Excellent Dextersmom ! These are beautiful.
"J!m"


----------



## piosavsfan

Nibb said:


> 4 of 5 Johnny Was masks, super happy with them. Nice selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735315





Dextersmom said:


> I am very happy with my Johnny Was masks.  They are beautiful as well as comfortable.



These look beautiful! Are these the silk masks or the regular cotton masks?


----------



## Dextersmom

jimmie staton said:


> Excellent Dextersmom ! These are beautiful.
> 
> Thank you, Jim.
> 
> 
> piosavsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These look beautiful! Are these the silk masks or the regular cotton masks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, piosavsfan. I ordered a pack of each, so I have a combination.  They are equally soft and beautiful, imo.
Click to expand...


----------



## southernbelle43

Dextersmom said:


> I am very happy with my Johnny Was masks.  They are beautiful as well as comfortable.


I love mine!!


----------



## jimmie staton

honored.
"J!m"


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Get the kind that has wire at the top to mold around your nose. That will keep it from fogging up your glasses. I made 4 different types but I put wire in all of them.


Fully agree with this. And if the wire is a bit wider, similar to the wire in surgical masks, I find these fit best. I’d love to find masks as pretty as the Johnny Was, but with wire on top! 
I hand wash my masks, but dry them till nearly dry in the dryer. I worry that the elastic will wear out if I over dry, but just leaving them out to air dry takes forever!


----------



## Nibb

piosavsfan said:


> These look beautiful! Are these the silk masks or the regular cotton masks?


Mine are silk lined with cotton, double layered, but no nose wire which works for me I wear glasses.


----------



## Jayne1

Ms.Dixie said:


> Very nice!!!  I ordered these too but haven't yet received them. I have so many masks I've ordered off Etsy with only two successes. So hard to find one that fits, you can breathe, isn't paper thin and somewhat cute lol. Who knew ordering a face mask was so complicated?? Hopefully this is a temporary situation but if I'm going to wear a mask I want it cute and comfy.


Which two were the success?

There are so many options on Etsy, I hit the back button. I need to narrow things down.

Also, not every seller listed the fabric content.  They might say really comfortable fabric, but is it cotton?


----------



## whateve

In case you didn't realize it, silk isn't the best fabric for keeping virus out. 
https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-masks-virus/


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> In case you didn't realize it, silk isn't the best fabric for keeping virus out.
> https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-masks-virus/


The Johnny Was masks are made of an outer layer of silk, an Inner layer of folded cotton and a slot for a filter.  That is about as good as you can get for a cloth mask.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi, maybe do what we do when we hand wash our scarves - use a clean towel to blot off excess water [avoiding the nose piece area]  and air dry on a net? 



ElainePG said:


> Fully agree with this. And if the wire is a bit wider, similar to the wire in surgical masks, I find these fit best. I’d love to find masks as pretty as the Johnny Was, but with wire on top!
> I hand wash my masks, but dry them till nearly dry in the dryer. I worry that the elastic will wear out if I over dry, but just leaving them out to air dry takes forever!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Hubby is overjoyed that these masks are now available


----------



## limom

Ms.Dixie said:


> Very nice!!!  I ordered these too but haven't yet received them. I have so many masks I've ordered off Etsy with only two successes. So hard to find one that fits, you can breathe, isn't paper thin and somewhat cute lol. Who knew ordering a face mask was so complicated?? Hopefully this is a temporary situation but if I'm going to wear a mask I want it cute and comfy.


Same here with Etsy. The only ones that came right away were the baby Yoda ones. 
I had also ordered a bunch of Marvels for my son, they have yet to ship.
But since they are home made, I am a bit more patient. It is close to a month, though.



ElainePG said:


> Fully agree with this. And if the wire is a bit wider, similar to the wire in surgical masks, I find these fit best. I’d love to find masks as pretty as the Johnny Was, but with wire on top!
> I hand wash my masks, but dry them till nearly dry in the dryer. I worry that the elastic will wear out if I over dry, but just leaving them out to air dry takes forever!


I boil the masks on the stove and dry them in the sun. Since there are no elastic to be had on LI anywhere, I don’t dry.

Who knew that masks would become a fashion accessories? Anyways, when life deals you lemons....


----------



## ElainePG

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi, maybe do what we do when we hand wash our scarves - use a clean towel to blot off excess water [avoiding the nose piece area]  and air dry on a net?


Great idea!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Just an FYI for anyone interested: Nordstrom Rack is selling face masks. They’re pleated in qty of 6 for $24 in choice of solid black, solid white or a solid black /solid white combo.  I ordered some this morning. They sold out this morning but now they’re back in stock. 
My Johnny Was masks should be here next week 
continuing my search for the perfect mask....


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Jayne1 said:


> Which two were the success?
> 
> There are so many options on Etsy, I hit the back button. I need to narrow things down.
> 
> Also, not every seller listed the fabric content.  They might say really comfortable fabric, but is it cotton?



 The two sellers that I had great success with were:
WhiteRiverTradingCo  - her masks are made of quilters cotton and they’re pleated, for me the pleated are easier to breathe and speak in when wearing. The fit is perfect and her designs are great. They’re thick but not so thick that you feel suffocated. She ships quickly too and very receptive. Her price is fair as well. She’s in Arkansas and makes them herself. You can tell she knows what she’s doing and they are VERY well made. The quality of the cotton is superb. They look and feel professional.

the second one is NYBAMBOO: this one is a satin material they’re thinner than the seller above but they work in a lot of situations. They fit well and the material feels good. She also includes 2 free masks (a black and a white) with purchase. Her prints are nice too and the price is way reasonable. I usually wear this one over my N95 to protect the outside. (not sure if that really helps but it’s cuter than the N95 blue).

For reference I think I have a normal female face. Some of the masks I’ve received are too big or I can’t breathe or they are uncomfortable or too thin or the straps are too wide or too tight, etc....
The two above sellers are my go-to. Especially the first one located in Arkansas.

I’m embarrassed to say how much I’ve spent on masks trying to find the right one. I want a few so I can have spares while the others need washing and I have some in ziplock bags tucked in the car, in my bag, etc...I’ve given away a few of the ones I didn’t like. I think I have enough for now ugh


----------



## southernbelle43

FYI. I have a small face and my Johnny Was masks gapped too much.   I dscovered that if I rolled the edge up slightly I was able to get a good snug fit.


----------



## limom

southernbelle43 said:


> FYI. I have a small face and my Johnny Was masks gapped too much.   I dscovered that if I rolled the edge up slightly I was able to get a good snug fit.
> View attachment 4736796
> View attachment 4736795


This mask looks really pretty on you!
I guess Vanessa Friedman is too risqué for this website????
Anyways....


----------



## Jayne1

Ms.Dixie said:


> The two sellers that I had great success with were:
> WhiteRiverTradingCo  - her masks are made of quilters cotton and they’re pleated, for me the pleated are easier to breathe and speak in when wearing. The fit is perfect and her designs are great. They’re thick but not so thick that you feel suffocated. She ships quickly too and very receptive. Her price is fair as well. She’s in Arkansas and makes them herself. You can tell she knows what she’s doing and they are VERY well made. The quality of the cotton is superb. They look and feel professional.
> 
> the second one is NYBAMBOO: this one is a satin material they’re thinner than the seller above but they work in a lot of situations. They fit well and the material feels good. She also includes 2 free masks (a black and a white) with purchase. Her prints are nice too and the price is way reasonable. I usually wear this one over my N95 to protect the outside. (not sure if that really helps but it’s cuter than the N95 blue).
> 
> For reference I think I have a normal female face. Some of the masks I’ve received are too big or I can’t breathe or they are uncomfortable or too thin or the straps are too wide or too tight, etc....
> The two above sellers are my go-to. Especially the first one located in Arkansas.
> 
> I’m embarrassed to say how much I’ve spent on masks trying to find the right one. I want a few so I can have spares while the others need washing and I have some in ziplock bags tucked in the car, in my bag, etc...I’ve given away a few of the ones I didn’t like. I think I have enough for now ugh


They don't ship to Canada, but I'll ask them to make an exception... if they don't charge too much.

I did buy 2 on Etsy from Canadian sellers. Just went by the fabric and colours.  (I wanted plain colours.) Haven't received them yet. I have a feeling I'm going to be like you and keep trying until I find a good one.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> But since they are home made, I am a bit more patient. It is close to a month, though.


A month? I know they much be busy, but think of all the money they can make it they have a faster turnaround.


----------



## southernbelle43

limom said:


> This mask looks really pretty on you!
> I guess Vanessa Friedman is too risqué for this website????
> Anyways....


I m sorry but I don't understand your comment?


----------



## justwatchin

I just ordered some masks from Baggu. They are a pre-order for early June. Was happy to see that they have a nose wire. I’ve ordered several masks from Etsy too and though they are well made and reasonably priced, I’m tired of my glasses fogging up. Hoping the nose wire will help.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Great idea - I will show this to my MIL as she has the same issue with her masks. Thanks!



southernbelle43 said:


> FYI. I have a small face and my Johnny Was masks gapped too much.   I dscovered that if I rolled the edge up slightly I was able to get a good snug fit.
> View attachment 4736796
> View attachment 4736795


----------



## ElainePG

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi, maybe do what we do when we hand wash our scarves - use a clean towel to blot off excess water [avoiding the nose piece area]  and air dry on a net?


Just tried your suggestion. They're drying now, hanging from clips on a skirt hanger (total of 2 masks… one per clip). It's working beautifully!


----------



## limom

southernbelle43 said:


> I m sorry but I don't understand your comment?


I had posted an article about Nancy ****** wearing masks matching her outfits written by Vanessa Friedman. It got removed.
Sorry for the misunderstanding.
Here are the pictures.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> A month? I know they much be busy, but think of all the money they can make it they have a faster turnaround.


I know it is a long turn around but the person sew them themselves...I checked it is supposed to ship tomorrow...
I wish she would mention that they are made to order however she communicated the delay....
Here they are:


----------



## shesnochill

I ordered this one and I'm very excited for it to arrive. Looks great! I also mostly wear my hair up, so I love that it ties into the ponytail.


----------



## pixiejenna

I really liked the look of the Johnny was masks after seeing them here so I ordered a set to wear until the other ones I preordered come (expecting late June). I’ll probably order some filters too but not sure from where yet.


----------



## Jayne1

So many styles!

I don't think I like the ones that fit snugly and conform to the features on the face. Although very sleek, they sort of make the person look like an alien.  

Then there are some that have a vertical seam straight down the front.

I guess I'm used to seeing surgical masks with pleats, so I think I'm going with those.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Oops .. I am not sure why. Here is a repeat:
Hi Piexie-I have yet to place my order with this website but they do have filters. Not sure if it is a reasonable price for filters though ..
https://www.masqd.com/

Hi Elaine - How about a sanitize case for your masks?


----------



## Souzie

I think I've become addicted to buying masks...although it's probably a good thing?  I have 5 of these black ones...


And these just came in. I didn't like the elastic earpiece so I replaced them with ribbon..


Since I have a bunch of the olson masks, I just placed an order for these pleated masks to see if they fit better..


----------



## limom

xsouzie said:


> I think I've become addicted to buying masks...although it's probably a good thing?  I have 5 of these black ones...
> View attachment 4737101
> 
> And these just came in. I didn't like the elastic earpiece so I replaced them with ribbon..
> View attachment 4737102
> 
> Since I have a bunch of the olson masks, I just placed an order for these pleated masks to see if they fit better..
> View attachment 4737107
> 
> View attachment 4737109
> 
> View attachment 4737124


Same here.
I love the birds one. So pretty.


pixiejenna said:


> I really liked the look of the Johnny was masks after seeing them here so I ordered a set to wear until the other ones I preordered come (expecting late June). I’ll probably order some filters too but not sure from where yet.


I read that you can use coffee filters and paper towels (the really thick ones).
I use the coffee filter and when I go all out, I use a blue surgical mask underneath..... I get them from stop and shop. For 9.99.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


>



Anyone know besides aesthetics, what's the difference between the pleated version above and this version with the seam down the middle?   Which is more comfortable, etc?


----------



## Ms.Dixie

arnott said:


> Anyone know besides aesthetics, what's the difference between the pleated version above and this version with the seam down the middle?   Which is more comfortable, etc?




In my experience, the type of mask with a seam down the middle makes it poke out in front of your nose and mouth and gives you more room to breathe freely. It also keeps it from sucking in when you talk. I like this concept but they've been too big on my face and move a bit and I have to adjust it. If you can find one that fits it's great.
The pleats running horizontally across the front are comfortable to me too. They seem to fit me better and give more flexibility to pull down over your chin. Both styles are better than the flat masks.


----------



## arnott




----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Anyone know besides aesthetics, what's the difference between the pleated version above and this version with the seam down the middle?   Which is more comfortable, etc?


I found this video to be very informative:


----------



## pxhoxo

arnott said:


> Anyone know besides aesthetics, what's the difference between the pleated version above and this version with the seam down the middle?   Which is more comfortable, etc?



Also depends on the mask maker / design of the masks.

This shop has pleated masks with a pocket for filter and a bendable nose wire:

www.infinitymasks.ca


----------



## ElainePG

CaviarChanel said:


> Oops .. I am not sure why. Here is a repeat:
> Hi Piexie-I have yet to place my order with this website but they do have filters. Not sure if it is a reasonable price for filters though ..
> https://www.masqd.com/
> 
> Hi Elaine - How about a sanitize case for your masks?


Hi @CaviarChanel , thank you for the link. 
So far the "roll in a towel, then air dry" technique that @lyseiki8 recommended is working out for me. The "aha" moment was to think of my mask as an H scarf and treat it accordingly.


----------



## ElainePG

xsouzie said:


> I think I've become addicted to buying masks...although it's probably a good thing?  I have 5 of these black ones...
> View attachment 4737101
> 
> And these just came in. I didn't like the elastic earpiece so I replaced them with ribbon..
> View attachment 4737102
> 
> Since I have a bunch of the olson masks, I just placed an order for these pleated masks to see if they fit better..
> View attachment 4737107
> 
> View attachment 4737109
> 
> View attachment 4737124


Love the one with the birds on it… so sweet! 
I've found that I do best with the ones that have folds. They seem to adjust better to my (rather narrow) face. As long as there's wire across the top, so my glasses don't fog up.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

I received my Johnny Was masks   They are super cute, fit well, I can breathe and they have a good thickness. For what some masks are going for on Etsy, the JW masks were a steal and I got 5.


----------



## limom

Ms.Dixie said:


> I received my Johnny Was masks   They are super cute, fit well, I can breathe and they have a good thickness. For what some masks are going for on Etsy, the JW masks were a steal and I got 5.


Plus they donate five to organizations.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Oh a mask thread! Thanks @ludmila 

My Johnny Was masks arrived last week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shesnochill said:


> I ordered this one and I'm very excited for it to arrive. Looks great! I also mostly wear my hair up, so I love that it ties into the ponytail.


This is really a pretty way to wear a mask! I love it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh a mask thread! Thanks @ludmila
> 
> My Johnny Was masks arrived last week.


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


>


Love this!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day, another mask.  I ordered a few different ones from different sources, so that I could see which ones fit me best and to share with those closest to me.  This one is from Anthropologie (the brand is Amadi) and is made from a sturdy feeling cotton.  It is reversible and has a pretty floral motif on both sides.  This mask is not quite as soft as the Johnny Was masks, but it is comfortable on the face.  I like that it has a thin wire across the top, so you can mold it and wear close to your face and nose.  The ear loops were a little too long for me, so I tied a knot in each end to shorten.  Now I am ready for my walk.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Another day, another mask.  I ordered a few different ones from different sources, so that I could see which ones fit me best and to share with those closest to me.  This one is from Anthropologie (the brand is Amadi) and is made from a sturdy feeling cotton.  It is reversible and has a pretty floral motif on both sides.  This mask is not quite as soft as the Johnny Was masks, but it is comfortable on the face.  I like that it has a thin wire across the top, so you can mold it and wear close to your face and nose.  The ear loops were a little too long for me, so I tied a knot in each end to shorten.  Now I am ready for my walk.


You look so cute DM. Yeah it really is hard to find a mask that fits properly. The Johnny Was are a little too long on my face so I have to tuck the bottom up about an inch. And don't get me started on the elastic ear pieces. I hate the wide white ones as they usually pull your ears forward (not attractive ) That's one good thing about the JW, they use the thin elastic but I think I read somewhere that there in now an elastic tie shortage


----------



## SophiaLee

I saw a lady at the grocery store that had a mask made out of Lily Pulitzer fabric. It was sooo cute, now I’m just deciding what I can cut up.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> You look so cute DM. Yeah it really is hard to find a mask that fits properly. The Johnny Was are a little too long on my face so I have to tuck the bottom up about an inch. And don't get me started on the elastic ear pieces. I hate the wide white ones as they usually pull your ears forward (not attractive ) That's one good thing about the JW, they use the thin elastic but I think I read somewhere that there in now an elastic tie shortage


DH can't stand the elastic behind his ears so I made him one with the elastic going around his head. I've heard you can use a paper clip or something to attach the ear elastics together behind your head so they don't pull on your ears.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> DH can't stand the elastic behind his ears so I made him one with the elastic going around his head. I've heard you can use a paper clip or something to attach the ear elastics together behind your head so they don't pull on your ears.


I've ordered one from an Etsy seller who has the option of something called "soft black stretch" instead of white elastic. If I like it, I'll get some more from her. DH hasn't complained about the elastic pulling on his ears, but I can see that his ears bend forward when he puts a mask on. It doesn't happen to me, but my face is smaller.

This is what it looks like on her Etsy page. Maybe it's made out of some sort of jersey material???


----------



## Jayne1

I received one of my Etsy masks today (accordion-fold design, double-layered cotton containing a bonus filter) and I found that since it was a very hot day, I had trouble breathing comfortably.

They are supposed to be thick fabric, not see-through at all, but the regular ones rom the hospital are so much easier to breathe.

Now in winter when my face freezes from the cold, it will be fabulous... maybe.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> You look so cute DM. Yeah it really is hard to find a mask that fits properly. The Johnny Was are a little too long on my face so I have to tuck the bottom up about an inch. And don't get me started on the elastic ear pieces. I hate the wide white ones as they usually pull your ears forward (not attractive ) That's one good thing about the JW, they use the thin elastic but I think I read somewhere that there in now an elastic tie shortage


Thank you, Atb.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

I ordered some from Helen Jon, Buck Mason (they donate 1 for 1), & several Etsy shops to figure out what size and styles work best for us. Now that I know what we prefer, I’m going to attempt making our own 
Here is one I like from Etsy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> I ordered some from Helen Jon, Buck Mason (they donate 1 for 1), & several Etsy shops to figure out what size and styles work best for us. Now that I know what we prefer, I’m going to attempt making our own
> Here is one I like from Etsy.
> View attachment 4740542


Nice!


----------



## ElainePG

MaseratiMomma said:


> I ordered some from Helen Jon, Buck Mason (they donate 1 for 1), & several Etsy shops to figure out what size and styles work best for us. Now that I know what we prefer, I’m going to attempt making our own
> Here is one I like from Etsy.
> View attachment 4740542


I like that pattern. It's interesting, without being over the top.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!





ElainePG said:


> I like that pattern. It's interesting, without being over the top.


Thank You!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I guess we'll need them  for a long time


----------



## Souzie

Wore this one today...


----------



## Evescot

Joining the club


----------



## jp23

Omg love seeing all this perhaps ill post one soon too !


----------



## pixiejenna

I got my Jason was masks yesterday and washed them this morning. They haven't dried out yet so I haven't tried them on yet. I like the patterns the only one I don't like is the top one because it has a lot of orange in it, the majority are more blue green which are better colors for me. I ended up ordering some filters from masqed hopefully I'll get them by the end of the week or early next week.  Should be good enough until my pre-ordered masks come in.


----------



## arnott

My Masks finally arrived today!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I love the panda mask!


----------



## PamK

Besides bags and TPF of course, I love fabrics and quilting, so I’ve been busy making masks for friends and family when I get some time!


----------



## Souzie

Back with more mask fashion!! I whipped up these ones with some scarves and hair elastics...because I suck at sewing


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Omg I love the panda mask!



Thanks!     I also got the matching Shopping Bag!


----------



## arnott

I got the matching Face Mask Wallet for my Mask!    Notice the pouch in the back for hand sanitizer!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> I got the matching Face Mask Wallet for my Mask!    Notice the pouch in the back for hand sanitizer!


What is the name of the company that manufactures those masks?
I think I do need a mask carrier.


----------



## rutabaga

This is a total FWP but over the weekend we went for a drive and I wore large hoop earrings which aren't compatible with mask-wearing. I had to remove them because I didn't want to risk losing them. As much as I love wearing hoops, I guess I'll have to switch to more mask-compatible earrings.


----------



## KatPerry

i*bella said:


> This is a total FWP but over the weekend we went for a drive and I wore large hoop earrings which aren't compatible with mask-wearing. I had to remove them because I didn't want to risk losing them. As much as I love wearing hoops, I guess I'll have to switch to more mask-compatible earrings.


OWW! Isn’t that painful when you forget about your earrings and take off your mask and snag them?


----------



## rutabaga

KatPerry said:


> OWW! Isn’t that painful when you forget about your earrings and take off your mask and snag them?



They didn't snag so it wasn't painful, but they were pressed up against the side of my face lol. I'll be sticking to stud earrings for now.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> What is the name of the company that manufactures those masks?
> I think I do need a mask carrier.



Ho ho ho:

https://god.com.hk/collections/mask


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Ho ho ho:
> 
> https://god.com.hk/collections/mask


How long did it take to ship from HK to Canada and how much did it cost you?
Thanks


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4742235


This is perfect for Disney World!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> This is perfect for Disney World!


@sunshine-mama Thank You! That is the intention, someday.... My son and I were going to get season passes for just the two of us, quarantine happened before we got the chance. We will probably wait a while now. I’ve been wondering if you were from the Sunshine state


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> @sunshine-mama Thank You! That is the intention, someday.... My son and I were going to get season passes for just the two of us, quarantine happened before we got the chance. We will probably wait a while now. I’ve been wondering if you were from the Sunshine state


No unfortunately.  I just love the sun and I used to adore sun bathing,  but not so much anymore.
And that's a bummer! Having season tickets would be so nice!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> How long did it take to ship from HK to Canada and how much did it cost you?
> Thanks



I don't know how much it cost because it was a birthday gift from my brother!  Shipping took a couple weeks but that was because it was sitting at the UPS office for days because no one contacted us that we have to pay customs before they will deliver it (because of COVID-19).   You probably wont have that problem, we only had to pay customs because my brother got me $250 USD worth of stuff!  Are you in Canada or USA?


----------



## arnott

Do you all wash your mask after every use?   

Putting it in the gentle cycle of the washing machine will do?  I'm not a fan of washing things by hand.   But my washing machine has a cycle called, "hand wash".


----------



## pixiejenna

The few masks I have and my neck gators that I’ve been using until I got the masks I’ve been hand washing after every use. I don’t particularly like doing it but I:m not running a load of laundry just for the masks either I already am doing a lot more loads of laundry than normal. I just toss them in the kitchen sink until I time to clean them and wear my dish washing gloves to clean them so I;m not drying my hands out washing them. I air dry them on my drying racks. If you have lingerie laundry bags I‘d use them for machine washing to minimize the wear and tear especially if you have agitator because I could see elastic bands getting stuck/stretched out on the agitator.


----------



## arnott

Love these!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4742235



So cute


----------



## Pollie-Jean

arnott said:


> Love these!








Black yellow white 
I want this !!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

@* peapodstems* posted this one


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> I don't know how much it cost because it was a birthday gift from my brother!  Shipping took a couple weeks but that was because it was sitting at the UPS office for days because no one contacted us that we have to pay customs before they will deliver it (because of COVID-19).   You probably wont have that problem, we only had to pay customs because my brother got me $250 USD worth of stuff!  Are you in Canada or USA?


USA.
A couple of weeks is not bad at all. I am still waiting for masks shipped from Delaware
Thanks for the info.
I ordered from HK before the virus. I get stuff mainly for my son. And jewelry of course


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Pollie-Jean said:


> So cute


Thank you


----------



## sdkitty

I need something simple, decent quality, good for hot weather that can be delivered within a few days.  Could be plain black or other neutral color.  One I saw on amazon that was described at cotton fabric didn't get very good reviews.  one person said it wasn't cotton.
any recommendations?
thank you.  I know there's already a lot of info on this thread but a lot of it seems to be geared toward cute or unique masks.  and some take weeks to ship.


----------



## Dextersmom

sdkitty said:


> I need something simple, decent quality, good for hot weather that can be delivered within a few days.  Could be plain black or other neutral color.  One I saw on amazon that was described at cotton fabric didn't get very good reviews.  one person said it wasn't cotton.
> any recommendations?
> thank you.  I know there's already a lot of info on this thread but a lot of it seems to be geared toward cute or unique masks.  and some take weeks to ship.


You might the Amadi ones from Anthropologie or the simple black/white ones from Nordstrom.  Both shipped relatively quickly.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I need something simple, decent quality, good for hot weather that can be delivered within a few days.  Could be plain black or other neutral color.  One I saw on amazon that was described at cotton fabric didn't get very good reviews.  one person said it wasn't cotton.
> any recommendations?
> thank you.  I know there's already a lot of info on this thread but a lot of it seems to be geared toward cute or unique masks.  and some take weeks to ship.


Most etsy sellers ship quicker than the large mask manufacturers.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Most etsy sellers ship quicker than the large mask manufacturers.


thanks
may order from this seller.....I'm in So Cal so shouldn't take long to ship
https://www.etsy.com/listing/787188...uery=face+mask&ref=sr_gallery-1-1&bes=1&col=1


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> may order from this seller.....I'm in So Cal so shouldn't take long to ship
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/787188...uery=face+mask&ref=sr_gallery-1-1&bes=1&col=1


The reviews look good and the price is great!
My masks from Las Vegas are supposed to be here tomorrow. They took way too long. I hope I like them.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> The reviews look good and the price is great!
> My masks from Las Vegas are supposed to be here tomorrow. They took way too long. I hope I like them.


yes, usually I don't like paying shipping esp when it's almost as much as the item.  but in this case the price of item is so good maybe it's worth it


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> The reviews look good and the price is great!
> My masks from Las Vegas are supposed to be here tomorrow. They took way too long. I hope I like them.


they're sold out of all the solid colors.  I wanted black but was willing to take charcoal which was available but not not


----------



## whateve

My masks came one day early. I had ordered 2, but they sent 3 since it took so long to ship and one of my choices was substituted. I had picked a floral but not this one. The plain pink one is the free one. The floral one fits me perfectly and is really comfortable. The other two are a little big. I wonder if I got a kid's one by mistake. These are from Boomer Naturals. I had a coupon; it was under $20 including shipping.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> they're sold out of all the solid colors.  I wanted black but was willing to take charcoal which was available but not not


That's a shame. You should be able to find another seller.


----------



## bearydown

Evescot said:


> Joining the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741062
> View attachment 4741063
> View attachment 4741064


Where are your masks from?  They are lovely.  Thanks


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> they're sold out of all the solid colors.  I wanted black but was willing to take charcoal which was available but not not


Target sells black masks on LI.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> View attachment 4744589
> View attachment 4744585
> View attachment 4744586
> 
> Target sells black masks on LI.


thanks....I need something else from target so I'll check it


----------



## pixiejenna

My target had them up front near the “dollar” section and registers.


----------



## sratsey

I had this one made by a friend of a friend who' a bridal couture designer turned fancy mask maker. It always garners the compliments when I food shop. Lol.


----------



## mssmelanie

Omg. I’ve bought so many fashion masks! Here’s a few. The ones with high heels and a paw are iron ons. Most of them are from Etsy.


----------



## arnott

sratsey said:


> I had this one made by a friend of a friend who' a bridal couture designer turned fancy mask maker. It always garners the compliments when I food shop. Lol.



Is it hard to breathe through all those sequins?


----------



## sratsey

arnott said:


> Is it hard to breathe through all those sequins?


Not any harder than a normal mask to be honest.  There's actually 3 layers.  A filter layer, the cotton layer that goes against my face and the outer sequin layer.  I'm not a fan of the mask wearing and TBH I can really only tolerate any mask for about 30-40 minutes a shot anyway


----------



## limom

My apologies for the super large photos and the repeat. I can’t edit.
Anyways, the marvel masks have arrived. It took forever but they are well made and fit well.


----------



## shoemetheworld

limom said:


> My apologies for the super large photos and the repeat. I can’t edit.
> Anyways, the marvel masks have arrived. It took forever but they are well made and fit well.



I absolutely love these!


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## arnott




----------



## whateve

arnott said:


>


What does it say?


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> What does it say?



Apparently it basically translates to - “What the hell are you staring at?! Get the hell away from me!!”


----------



## arnott

Blue  Waves!


----------



## arnott

Just ordered this from a local seller on Etsy!   I have a thing for Avocado items!


----------



## Souzie

Three more masks have arrived...


----------



## bh4me

I wasn’t satisfied with any of the ones I bought. Decided to just make one myself. I made this to my specs on comfort, material, size, and tie style.


----------



## limom

shoemetheworld said:


> I absolutely love these!


Thanks. My son is a big marvel fan.
My last order:


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Thanks. My son is a big marvel fan.
> My last order:
> View attachment 4746818



Cute!    Where did you buy that?


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> Thanks. My son is a big marvel fan.
> My last order:
> View attachment 4746818


This is the best!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Cute!    Where did you buy that?


Etsy.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Etsy.



Is it sold out?  I can't find it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Not as cute as baby Yoda, but I got this at Target. $4 for 2.


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Is it sold out?  I can't find it!


Here is the link
https://www.etsy.com/shop/ElevatedSolution?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=797196990


----------



## Chanbal

Update on Johny Was Face Masks: they are very pretty, but I was not very lucky with them. With exception of one that fits OK, the others are very loose and don't stay on.  

I just found out that Tory Burch is selling face masks (5 for $20). 
https://www.toryburch.com/printed-non-medical-masks-(5-pack)/80269.html


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Here is the link
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ElevatedSolution?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=797196990



Thank you!  Unfortunately for me, shipping costs much more that the mask!


----------



## shesnochill

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4747440


I love the design of your mask!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

shesnochill said:


> I love the design of your mask!


Thank You! It would go well with your new Bal


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Here is the link
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ElevatedSolution?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=797196990



Thanks!   I split the shipping cost with my Brother so we are each getting one!        Was yours also 15% off?


----------



## arnott

Just gave this to my Dad today!


----------



## shesnochill

arnott said:


> Just gave this to my Dad today!


Cute!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Casual Friday!


----------



## catsinbag

My favorite masks so far are the ones from Citizens of Humanity.  They are basic, comfortable and they tie instead of using elastic loops.     They give one away for every one sold.  I've ordered two set of 5 cotton masks at different times.  The second set had a couple were cut a little more narrowly than the others but they still fit fine,  The web site says cotton and cotton blends.  Mine all feel like cotton.  The lining has an opening on each end and I think you can probably put something in as a filter.  The web site doesn't mention it though and I haven't tried.  Mine came in about a week.   They aren't super elegant or fancy or cute/fun.  But I can wear one comfortably (more or less) much of the day now that I'm back in the office a few days a week.  The ties weren't the nuisance I expected them to be.  And the elastic around the ears can be a little uncomfortable for hours at a time.
https://citizensofhumanity.com/collections/masks/products/cotton-mask-5-pack


----------



## arnott

I'm thinking of getting these from Etsy!  What do you all think?


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> I'm thinking of getting these from Etsy!  What do you all think?


The hedgehogs are adorable!


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> The hedgehogs are adorable!



Thank you!  That was the one I was iffy about!   It also comes in this mint green!  Which colour do you like better?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I'm thinking of getting these from Etsy!  What do you all think?


I initially thought they were porcupines LOLOLOL...but yes, get the hedgehogs!!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I initially thought they were porcupines LOLOLOL...but yes, get the hedgehogs!!



LOL, my other friend always mistakes hedgehogs for porcupines!    Do you like the periwinkle I posted above better or this mint green?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> LOL, my other friend always mistakes hedgehogs for porcupines!    Do you like the periwinkle I posted above better or this mint green?


I prefer the mint green. But that's because I'm in love with anything Tiffany blue, teal, aqua, turquoise, sea foam etc...colored.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> LOL, my other friend always mistakes hedgehogs for porcupines!    Do you like the periwinkle I posted above better or this mint green?


Both are my favorite colors, but I like this one a teensy bit better.


----------



## arnott

^ Thanks for your opinions, everybody!  Here is what I ended up ordering:

These masks are from a Canadian seller on Etsy, but the Tartan Fabric is imported from Scotland!












Since everyone was unanimous, I decided to get the Mint Green Hedgehog Mask:





Purple is my favourite colour so had to get this:





Got this Canadian Hockey Mask for my Brother:





Had to order 4 Masks to get free shipping...now I think I have enough Masks to last a lifetime!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

arnott said:


> I'm thinking of getting these from Etsy!  What do you all think?



I love the tartan !!


----------



## arnott

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love the tartan !!



Thanks!  That was the one I wanted the most!


----------



## ElainePG

arnott said:


> I'm thinking of getting these from Etsy!  What do you all think?


The hedgehogs are toooooo cute!


----------



## arnott

ElainePG said:


> The hedgehogs are toooooo cute!



Thanks!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

arnott said:


> Thanks!  That was the one I wanted the most!


I really like the tartan one as well!
It would be perfect to wear at Christmas.


----------



## staceyjan

Ms.Dixie said:


> The two sellers that I had great success with were:
> WhiteRiverTradingCo  - her masks are made of quilters cotton and they’re pleated, for me the pleated are easier to breathe and speak in when wearing. The fit is perfect and her designs are great. They’re thick but not so thick that you feel suffocated. She ships quickly too and very receptive. Her price is fair as well. She’s in Arkansas and makes them herself. You can tell she knows what she’s doing and they are VERY well made. The quality of the cotton is superb. They look and feel professional.
> 
> the second one is NYBAMBOO: this one is a satin material they’re thinner than the seller above but they work in a lot of situations. They fit well and the material feels good. She also includes 2 free masks (a black and a white) with purchase. Her prints are nice too and the price is way reasonable. I usually wear this one over my N95 to protect the outside. (not sure if that really helps but it’s cuter than the N95 blue).
> 
> For reference I think I have a normal female face. Some of the masks I’ve received are too big or I can’t breathe or they are uncomfortable or too thin or the straps are too wide or too tight, etc....
> The two above sellers are my go-to. Especially the first one located in Arkansas.
> 
> I’m embarrassed to say how much I’ve spent on masks trying to find the right one. I want a few so I can have spares while the others need washing and I have some in ziplock bags tucked in the car, in my bag, etc...I’ve given away a few of the ones I didn’t like. I think I have enough for now ugh



Thank you for sharing both sources!  This is so me, on a quest to find the perfect mask.   I am a little OCD w matching and that is not helping.  

So far, I agree w others about folding Johnny Was ones.  I would not reorder but will use the one I tried on.  I also like that they are individually wrapped so I can give others away.

WhiteRiverTradingCo - great high, quality.  I only ordered one but may order more.

NYBAMBOO - I like non pleated masks since I feel that there is less fabric and easier to see when looking down.  

I have a little mask public service message based upon my experience:  I was at the vet 2 weeks ago w my 10 pounder in my arms and fell.  I really feel like I did not see the little curb because I had the mask on and fractured my elbow.  So, now when I wear the mask, I have told myself to slow down and not be so fast and careless.  (I was wearing the N95 blue mask at that time.)


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi all,




Received this from an etsy seller "Kraftylittlebee" Very pretty print-reversible too, has filter slot with nose wire support and quick to ship (California).  It suits my MIL and she wants MORE ...


----------



## whateve

staceyjan said:


> Thank you for sharing both sources!  This is so me, on a quest to find the perfect mask.   I am a little OCD w matching and that is not helping.
> 
> So far, I agree w others about folding Johnny Was ones.  I would not reorder but will use the one I tried on.  I also like that they are individually wrapped so I can give others away.
> 
> WhiteRiverTradingCo - great high, quality.  I only ordered one but may order more.
> 
> NYBAMBOO - I like non pleated masks since I feel that there is less fabric and easier to see when looking down.
> 
> I have a little mask public service message based upon my experience:  I was at the vet 2 weeks ago w my 10 pounder in my arms and fell.  I really feel like I did not see the little curb because I had the mask on and fractured my elbow.  So, now when I wear the mask, I have told myself to slow down and not be so fast and careless.  (I was wearing the N95 blue mask at that time.)


Ouch, that's terrible! Thanks for the warning. I'll be extra careful. Last year I fell and broke several bones. I'm still not back 100%, probably never will be.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Ouch, that's terrible! Thanks for the warning. I'll be extra careful. Last year I fell and broke several bones. I'm still not back 100%, probably never will be.


Oh no, sorry to hear that whaeve!


----------



## diane278

These are made of linen (my favorite fabric) and made by Rachel Craven.  They are finishing their drying while hanging out.....


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I got my Jason was masks yesterday and washed them this morning. They haven't dried out yet so I haven't tried them on yet. I like the patterns the only one I don't like is the top one because it has a lot of orange in it, the majority are more blue green which are better colors for me. I ended up ordering some filters from masqed hopefully I'll get them by the end of the week or early next week.  Should be good enough until my pre-ordered masks come in.



Did you mean Johnny?   I googled Jason Was and didn't find anything!      So I'm hearing a lot about this Johnny Was person on this thread, what is the general consensus on his masks?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Did you mean Johnny?   I googled Jason Was and didn't find anything!      So I'm hearing a lot about this Johnny Was person on this thread, what is the general consensus on his masks?



Yes I clearly had a brain fart and didn’t remember the brand name. I never even heard of the brand until this thread.


----------



## bh4me

for the sunny days ahead...


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Yes I clearly had a brain fart and didn’t remember the brand name. I never even heard of the brand until this thread.



So how do you like the masks?   Do they fit well?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> So how do you like the masks?   Do they fit well?



They fit me well but I have a big head, so if you have a smaller more petite face I could see them being too big. Big heads is a family trait lol. I haven’t worn them out yet because I’m still waiting on the filters I bought for them to come. I’m hoping to get them some time this week since I got a shipping label created email Saturday. A bit frustrating because I got these to wear until my pre-order of other masks I ordered get here, I’m expecting those to come at the end of the month or early next month. Since I work in retail I want a filter, if I was somewhere with less people I probably wouldn’t mind wearing the Johnny was masks without filters. I’ll keep wearing the sucky surgical masks my work provides for now even though my face is breaking out horribly and they irritate and dry out my skin.


----------



## limom

So far, the best masks so far were the ones made by a seamstress in Delaware sold on Etsy.
I liked that there were different sizes however it took nearly a month to get to me and the price was high($15).
I agree with @pixiejenna, the masks irritate the skin.
I tried different fabrics plus medical grade and they all irritate if worn for long period of times.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *They fit me well but I have a big head, so if you have a smaller more petite face I could see them being too big. Big heads is a family trait lol. *I haven’t worn them out yet because I’m still waiting on the filters I bought for them to come. I’m hoping to get them some time this week since I got a shipping label created email Saturday. A bit frustrating because I got these to wear until my pre-order of other masks I ordered get here, I’m expecting those to come at the end of the month or early next month. Since I work in retail I want a filter, if I was somewhere with less people I probably wouldn’t mind wearing the Johnny was masks without filters. I’ll keep wearing the sucky surgical masks my work provides for now even though my face is breaking out horribly and they irritate and dry out my skin.



Thanks for the info!  I also have a big head so it should fit me.   I just bought a 5 pack!


----------



## arnott

Just out of curiosity,  how many Face Mask do you all have in your collections?


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Here are the Johnny was masks.
> There are really cheerful Imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734572



Love these!  Do you have any pictures of what they look like out of the package?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> Just out of curiosity,  how many Face Mask do you all have in your collections?


7. One company sold a pack of 3 and one company sold a pack of 4. I got a week covered now and feel that's enough.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Love these!  Do you have any pictures of what they look like out of the package?


Here are the three I actually have in the car


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Here are the three I actually have in the car
> View attachment 4752003
> View attachment 4752004



Thanks.  Is that the regular kind, not the silk kind?


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Thanks.  Is that the regular kind, not the silk kind?


The blue one is silk. It is the most comfy.
I put a coffee filter in the pocket.
I ordered the masks at the very beginning so there was no choice.
I also washed them. With no problem.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I wish I could have some of the beautiful mask prints I see on here and Etsy!! I have very very sensitive skin and cannot wear anything with a dye against my face. A regular disposable mask would be ok, but impossible to find those. I found these from a mattress company that is certified organic, so no worries if you have skin sensitivity. They are made perfectly, the sewing and stitching is perfection. Downside was I waited like 7 weeks for delivery!!!


----------



## Souzie

Received my lemons and cherries masks today. They fit pretty good for the price and it's reversible so it's like having 2 masks in one. I'll probably buy more from this seller but I gotta say, Etsy seller OnWeGo still makes the best fitting masks...


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Received my lemons and cherries masks today. They fit pretty good for the price and it's reversible so it's like having 2 masks in one. I'll probably buy more from this seller but I gotta say, Etsy seller OnWeGo still makes the best fitting masks...
> View attachment 4752120
> 
> View attachment 4752122
> 
> View attachment 4752123
> 
> View attachment 4752124



Yay!  You received them!   Did you tie those knots on the elastic or did it come like that?  And is there a slot for a filter?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Yay!  You received them!   Did you tie those knots on the elastic or did it come like that?  And is there a slot for a filter?


No slots on these ones and I tied the knots myself. All the elastic ear loops on my masks are too loose so I either cut them and tie knots or if the band is wider, I cut and re-sew. For a couple of my masks, I removed the elastic completely and replaced it with ribbon.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> No slots on these ones and I tied the knots myself. All the elastic ear loops on my masks are too loose so I either cut them and tie knots or if the band is wider, I cut and re-sew. For a couple of my masks, I removed the elastic completely and replaced it with ribbon.



Thanks!  That is pretty cool that they are reversible!  Can you post pics wearing them the other way around?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thanks!  That is pretty cool that they are reversible!  Can you post pics wearing them the other way around?


Oh alright...you twisted my arm 
This is the reverse side of the lemons mask..


And the cherries..


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Oh alright...you twisted my arm
> This is the reverse side of the lemons mask..
> View attachment 4752205
> 
> And the cherries..
> View attachment 4752206



Looks great, thanks!       Can't wait to find out what the other side of my Avocado Mask looks like!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Looks great, thanks!       Can't wait to find out what the other side of my Avocado Mask looks like!


My guess is it'll look like the back of my lemons mask! I really want the pink flamingos mask but it's sold out in adult sizes. 
Oh I'm getting a friend of mine to crochet me some masks in pastel colors. She's doing a light pink, sea foam, light yellow and lavender. They will have a cotton lining, though I'm not sure how they'll fare in hot weather but I could always save them for winter. This is the pattern she'll be using..


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> My guess is it'll look like the back of my lemons mask! *I really want the pink flamingos mask but it's sold out in adult sizes.*
> Oh I'm getting a friend of mine to crochet me some masks in pastel colors. She's doing a light pink, sea foam, light yellow and lavender. They will have a cotton lining, though I'm not sure how they'll fare in hot weather but I could always save them for winter. This is the pattern she'll be using..
> 
> View attachment 4752390



Yeah, I had the Pink Flamingos Mask in my cart and it sold out.   That was what prompted me to quickly buy the Avocados Mask before it sold out as well!


----------



## staceyjan

whateve said:


> Ouch, that's terrible! Thanks for the warning. I'll be extra careful. Last year I fell and broke several bones. I'm still not back 100%, probably never will be.


Wow, that stinks it is such a long recovery. So sorry.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Received my lemons and cherries masks today. They fit pretty good for the price and it's reversible so it's like having 2 masks in one. I'll probably buy more from this seller but I gotta say, Etsy seller OnWeGo still makes the best fitting masks...
> View attachment 4752120
> 
> View attachment 4752122
> 
> View attachment 4752123
> 
> View attachment 4752124


 
I just looked at that sellers store again and she has some new patterns but the cherries are sold out!


----------



## ElainePG

xsouzie said:


> Received my lemons and cherries masks today. They fit pretty good for the price and it's reversible so it's like having 2 masks in one. I'll probably buy more from this seller *but I gotta say, Etsy seller OnWeGo still makes the best fitting masks...*


Her masks look so pretty, but it was difficult to tell from her pictures… is there wire on the top? I really need masks with that feature so my glasses don't fog up.


----------



## arnott

Yay, I received my Avocado Mask from a local seller on Etsy today!   Unfortunately I don't consider it reversible since the back is just a boring  solid  yellow.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> The blue one is silk. It is the most comfy.
> I put a coffee filter in the pocket.
> I ordered the masks at the very beginning so there was no choice.
> I also washed them. With no problem.



Thanks!  Are they reversible?   I think I like the backside of the blue mask with the stars better than the floral side!


----------



## arnott

Does anyone have a creative way to display or store their masks?   I think they are too pretty to just go in a drawer,  so I was thinking of hanging them off a jewellery display tree or something!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I just looked at that sellers store again and she has some new patterns but the cherries are sold out!


Okay, so I just bought these three...








ElainePG said:


> Her masks look so pretty, but it was difficult to tell from her pictures… is there wire on the top? I really need masks with that feature so my glasses don't fog up.


Unfortunately these don't have a wire but if you ask her, maybe she could make them special for you?


arnott said:


> Yay, I received my Avocado Mask from a local seller on Etsy today!   Unfortunately I don't consider it reversible since the back is just a boring  solid  yellow.


I quite like the yellow...looks cheerful


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Okay, so I just bought these three...
> View attachment 4752993
> 
> View attachment 4752995
> 
> View attachment 4752996
> 
> 
> Unfortunately these don't have a wire but if you ask her, maybe she could make them special for you?
> 
> I quite like the yellow...looks cheerful



Thanks!   Cute Strawberries!    How many masks do you own now?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Does anyone have a creative way to display or store their masks?   I think they are too pretty to just go in a drawer,  so I was thinking of hanging them off a jewellery display tree or something!


A jewelry tree would look nice! Mine are just in a drawer LOL


arnott said:


> Thanks!   Cute Strawberries!    How many masks do you own now?


Including the 3 I just bought and the 4 my friend is knitting for me, I think about 25. The first 6 masks I bought were just plain black.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Thanks!  Are they reversible?   I think I like the backside of the blue mask with the stars better than the floral side!


I would not reverse them as I use filters. There is a pocket only on one side.
I received the new Yoda, it fits nicely.
It is funny how at the PF, we all enthusiastically embraced mask wearing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD ordered these Outdoor Voices masks. All proceeds go to charity so she felt good about it.
I think they look pretty neutral and professional.
I altered the one on the top on the sides slightly to make it fit better on me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> I would not reverse them as I use filters. There is a pocket only on one side.
> I received the new Yoda, it fits nicely.
> It is funny how at the PF, we all enthusiastically embraced mask wearing.


Sadly, not all on the PF
I just don't understand.


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4754133


That's pretty!


----------



## makeupbyomar

4 images from my portfolio I had custom printed on to masks.


----------



## denim53

I have a small face and have purchased 3 masks from this company.  They fit well & look cute.










						Mens Fashion | Clothing Boutique in | La Elite Couture
					

Shop for the latest Men's Fashion Wear in Philadelphia. Our store includes all the latest fashion trends for women and men. Choose from a wide range of Clothing.




					www.laelitecouture.com


----------



## arnott

Yay!  My Johnny Was masks arrived today and I got one of the ones I wanted!  The one with the bird!  They fit well and don't fog up my glasses!   Now I'm thinking of ordering the silk ones!  For those with both, do you prefer the Silk or Cotton Johnny Was masks?  Also, is the filter slot at the top or bottom of the mask?   Because if it's at the top then the bird will be upside down.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Yay!  My Johnny Was masks arrived today and I got one of the ones I wanted!  The one with the bird!  They fit well and don't fog up my glasses!   Now I'm thinking of ordering the silk ones!  For those with both, do you prefer the Silk or Cotton Johnny Was masks?  Also, is the filter slot at the top or bottom of the mask?   Because if it's at the top then the bird will be upside down.


Super pretty!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think that it really matters if the filter pocket is on the top or bottom if the mask fits you properly. If the mask was too large I could see the filter wanting to fall out if the opening was on the bottom. I’d wear the bird mask the way you want and see how it works, if the filter fall’s out you could always make a slight modification with a small piece of Velcro.


----------



## whateve

denim53 said:


> I have a small face and have purchased 3 masks from this company.  They fit well & look cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mens Fashion | Clothing Boutique in | La Elite Couture
> 
> 
> Shop for the latest Men's Fashion Wear in Philadelphia. Our store includes all the latest fashion trends for women and men. Choose from a wide range of Clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laelitecouture.com


Aren't those counterfeits?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t think that it really matters if the filter pocket is on the top or bottom if the mask fits you properly. If the mask was too large I could see the filter wanting to fall out if the opening was on the bottom. I’d wear the bird mask the way you want and see how it works, if the filter fall’s out you could always make a slight modification with a small piece of Velcro.



Thanks!   I'm not going to use a filter, I was just wondering which way was supposed to be the top and bottom.


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> Thanks!   I'm not going to use a filter, I was just wondering which way was supposed to be the top and bottom.


If it has a wire for your nose, the wire side is the top.  Aren't the holes for the filter on the sides?


----------



## HeatherGrace

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wish I could have some of the beautiful mask prints I see on here and Etsy!! I have very very sensitive skin and cannot wear anything with a dye against my face. A regular disposable mask would be ok, but impossible to find those. I found these from a mattress company that is certified organic, so no worries if you have skin sensitivity. They are made perfectly, the sewing and stitching is perfection. Downside was I waited like 7 weeks for delivery!!!
> 
> View attachment 4752020
> View attachment 4752021
> View attachment 4752022


We have a mattress from the same company and it’s wonderful. I will need to check out their mask options!


----------



## pixiejenna

LavenderIce said:


> If it has a wire for your nose, the wire side is the top.  Aren't the holes for the filter on the sides?



Not on this brand the filter slot is horizontal


----------



## pixiejenna

So I got my filters from masqd and to be honest they are disappointingly small I feel like I'd need two to get actual coverage. I'm guessing that this is the same size as everywhere else since it looks like the same filter everywhere. Here's a picture of it with the johny was mask for reference. And this is with the mask folded up when you're wearing it and its fanned out it's even less coverage.


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> If it has a wire for your nose, the wire side is the top.  Aren't the holes for the filter on the sides?



This brand has no wires, that's why I don't know which way is the top!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> So I got my filters from masqd and to be honest they are disappointingly small I feel like I'd need two to get actual coverage. I'm guessing that this is the same size as everywhere else since it looks like the same filter everywhere. Here's a picture of it with the johny was mask for reference. And this is with the mask folded up when you're wearing it and its fanned out it's even less coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756510



Your Johnny masks are the Silk kind?


----------



## pixiejenna

Yes I got the silk ones I liked the patterns the best also I rather have natural fabric vs synthetic I always feel hot in clothes that are 100% synthetic fabric.

I compared the filter on a different mask and it looks more proportionate but still doesn't cover enough for me when wearing the mask.


----------



## ElainePG

pixiejenna said:


> So I got my filters from masqd and to be honest they are disappointingly small I feel like I'd need two to get actual coverage. I'm guessing that this is the same size as everywhere else since it looks like the same filter everywhere. Here's a picture of it with the johny was mask for reference. And this is with the mask folded up when you're wearing it and its fanned out it's even less coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756510


Thank you for the reference photo of the filter. I've been seeing these filters sold everywhere, but not with dimensions. I agree, they look too small for good coverage.

What are they like to breathe through? I have the "fold"-style masks, with the wire on top and a place to slide in a filter, two layers of cotton fabric, and even after 1 hour I'm lightheaded trying to breathe through the darned things. And that's WITHOUT the additional filter! 

ETA: But I should probably add that even though I get light-headed, I *DO* wear a mask whenever I'm out, and also that I have underlying pulmonary issues. So ymmv.


----------



## pixiejenna

I have been wearing surgical masks at work and they’re very restrictive breathing wise. I’m lucky to have a admin job I’d probably feel like dying if I was a stocker, cashier, or cart crew. After being checked in I basically wipe down everything in the office it probably takes me half a hour to do, and I’m winded after that.

 I didn’t see dimensions for the filters either on any of the sites I looked at which was very frustrating.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Yes I got the silk ones I liked the patterns the best also I rather have natural fabric vs synthetic I always feel hot in clothes that are 100% synthetic fabric.
> 
> I compared the filter on a different mask and it looks more proportionate but still doesn't cover enough for me when wearing the mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756623



The other Johnny masks were cotton though,  not synthetic.


----------



## Lourabee

shesnochill said:


> I ordered this one and I'm very excited for it to arrive. Looks great! I also mostly wear my hair up, so I love that it ties into the ponytail.


Hello!  I was looking at this mask too on Janessa Leone, what do you think of it?  I've got a small face so I wonder if its overwhelming or hard to keep in place.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> The other Johnny masks were cotton though,  not synthetic.


I must have remembered wrong.


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## shesnochill

Lourabee said:


> Hello!  I was looking at this mask too on Janessa Leone, what do you think of it?  I've got a small face so I wonder if its overwhelming or hard to keep in place.


It's extremely difficult to speak/breathe out of. Keep that in mind. Okay to breathe. The mask presses right into/onto your lips. The way they designed it also, is for it to be tied 3x around. I sometimes tie it onto my ponytail. Other than that, I honestly wouldn't recommend it.

PS They do not offer refunds/returns on it if you end up not liking it. FYI keep that in mind. Because the mask is in partnership with a charity/organization they're working with.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Lourabee

shesnochill said:


> It's extremely difficult to speak/breathe out of. Keep that in mind. Okay to breathe. The mask presses right into/onto your lips. The way they designed it also, is for it to be tied 3x around. I sometimes tie it onto my ponytail. Other than that, I honestly wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> PS They do not offer refunds/returns on it if you end up not liking it. FYI keep that in mind. Because the mask is in partnership with a charity/organization they're working with.


Thanks so much for your advice on that.  I found a couple masks on Brighton of all places, so I'm going to try those out.  Kind of a unique tying system that doesn't hang off the ears.  Thanks again.  LB


----------



## whateve

Any suggestions for masks that are comfortable to wear around your neck when you aren't near people, and easy to pull up when someone gets near?


----------



## bh4me

whateve said:


> Any suggestions for masks that are comfortable to wear around your neck when you aren't near people, and easy to pull up when someone gets near?



I know this does not help. I don't have an answer for where to buy but I completely had the same thoughts as you. I was looking for the same thing at the beginning of this pandemic. None of the masks I got were comfortable on my face or on the ear. I also needed it to be easily put on and off without it being on my chin or risk falling. 

Well, I got frustrated and decided to make it myself. It worked out pretty well for me. I have a comfortable mask that I can put on or off easily. When in the car or not around people, it's off my face and just hanging on my neckline, not my chin. I hope you find one that works for you.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

bh4me said:


> I know this does not help. I don't have an answer for where to buy but I completely had the same thoughts as you. I was looking for the same thing at the beginning of this pandemic. None of the masks I got were comfortable on my face or on the ear. I also needed it to be easily put on and off without it being on my chin or risk falling.
> 
> Well, I got frustrated and decided to make it myself. It worked out pretty well for me. I have a comfortable mask that I can put on or off easily. When in the car or not around people, it's off my face and just hanging on my neckline, not my chin. I hope you find one that works for you.


Would love to see a picture, see how you came up with the idea.... maybe to copy


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Any suggestions for masks that are comfortable to wear around your neck when you aren't near people, and easy to pull up when someone gets near?


That would be so brilliant! If you could invent it, you could either make a fortune, or win an award…


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That would be so brilliant! If you could invent it, you could either make a fortune, or win an award…


This company has something I think could work: https://shopdolan.com/products/dolan-infinity-bandana?variant=32399665954915 I ordered a plain gray one before I saw these.


----------



## bh4me

MaseratiMomma said:


> Would love to see a picture, see how you came up with the idea.... maybe to copy



I did this by hand since I don’t have a sewing machine. Here are the steps with some pictures... 

*1. Select the materials that works for you.*
- I used 2 different layers — silk for the outside and soft cotton (it’s the dark fabric in pics shown in some steps) for the inside.
- For the silk, I took a scarf so I can take advantage of the finished edge.
- For the cotton, I used a shirt also to take advantage of the finished edge.

*2. For each material, cut a 10x6 inch piece.*
- The bottom part for each material would be the finished edge.



*3. Put together the correct side against each other. Then, sew stitches only where the red lines are in the pic below.*
- You will be looking at the part that will end up being the inside of the mask. It will be flipped in a later step.
- I like having the silk material be slightly over the cotton just by about 1 millimeter so the cotton does not show at the bottom when you are wearing the mask.



*4. Turn the material inside out. Nudge the material slightly so it shapes up nicely. *
- You are now looking at the actual front and back of the mask.
- Your stitches would be inside. No exposed stitches on the top and sides...yay! Your face will thank you for this 

*5. Close off the bottom of the mask but only in 3 spots as pointed out with red arrows in the pic below. (The blue circles indicate an optional step. You can stitch up the edges of the hole if you like — just don’t close up the hole as this is where you would insert the ties.)*
- This way both material stays in place when you’re wearing the mask. You can also put a filter if preferred.
- The stitch would just be about 2mm or so.
- Stitches on the side are about an inch from the edge. You will need the space to insert the ties so don’t make it too small.
- Then, there’s the stitch in the middle.



*6. Insert the ties through the hole at the top, then run through the sides, then out at the bottom.*
- I used lace shoe laces which are soft, stretchy, and fun too! Regular shoe laces will also work well and are comfortable.



*7. Tie it up as shown in the 3 examples. Adjust to your liking based on your face/ear comfort. *
- It does not have to be snug to the point of pulling your ears. You will be able to control the comfort level when you tie it behind the back of your neck.
- It may not show up as clear on the lace material. But the regular shoe lace should show it better.





*8. Try it on! The loops go behind the ears. Then, tie the remaining long part of the ties behind your neck. Adjust as needed.*
- Easy on and off 
- When off, it will hang on your neckline.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

bh4me said:


> I did this by hand since I don’t have a sewing machine. Here are the steps with some pictures...
> 
> *1. Select the materials that works for you.*
> - I used 2 different layers — silk for the outside and soft cotton (it’s the dark fabric in pics shown in some steps) for the inside.
> - For the silk, I took a scarf so I can take advantage of the finished edge.
> - For the cotton, I used a shirt also to take advantage of the finished edge.
> 
> *2. For each material, cut a 10x6 inch piece.*
> - The bottom part for each material would be the finished edge.
> View attachment 4760124
> 
> 
> *3. Put together the correct side against each other. Then, sew stitches only where the red lines are in the pic below.*
> - You will be looking at the part that will end up being the inside of the mask. It will be flipped in a later step.
> - I like having the silk material be slightly over the cotton just by about 1 millimeter so the cotton does not show at the bottom when you are wearing the mask.
> View attachment 4760125
> 
> 
> *4. Turn the material inside out. Nudge the material slightly so it shapes up nicely. *
> - You are now looking at the actual front and back of the mask.
> - Your stitches would be inside. No exposed stitches on the top and sides...yay! Your face will thank you for this
> 
> *5. Close off the bottom of the mask but only in 3 spots as pointed out with red arrows in the pic below. (The blue circles indicate an optional step. You can stitch up the edges of the hole if you like — just don’t close up the hole as this is where you would insert the ties.)*
> - This way both material stays in place when you’re wearing the mask. You can also put a filter if preferred.
> - The stitch would just be about 2mm or so.
> - Stitches on the side are about an inch from the edge. You will need the space to insert the ties so don’t make it too small.
> - Then, there’s the stitch in the middle.
> View attachment 4760127
> 
> 
> *6. Insert the ties through the hole at the top, then run through the sides, then out at the bottom.*
> - I used lace shoe laces which are soft, stretchy, and fun too! Regular shoe laces will also work well and are comfortable.
> View attachment 4760128
> 
> 
> *7. Tie it up as shown in the 3 examples. Adjust to your liking based on your face/ear comfort. *
> - It does not have to be snug to the point of pulling your ears. You will be able to control the comfort level when you tie it behind the back of your neck.
> - It may not show up as clear on the lace material. But the regular shoe lace should show it better.
> View attachment 4760129
> 
> View attachment 4760130
> 
> 
> *8. Try it on! The loops go behind the ears. Then, tie the remaining long part of the ties behind your neck. Adjust as needed.*
> - Easy on and off
> - When off, it will hang on your neckline.
> 
> View attachment 4760139
> 
> View attachment 4760140


Excellent! Thank You!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## whateve

bh4me said:


> I did this by hand since I don’t have a sewing machine. Here are the steps with some pictures...
> 
> *1. Select the materials that works for you.*
> - I used 2 different layers — silk for the outside and soft cotton (it’s the dark fabric in pics shown in some steps) for the inside.
> - For the silk, I took a scarf so I can take advantage of the finished edge.
> - For the cotton, I used a shirt also to take advantage of the finished edge.
> 
> *2. For each material, cut a 10x6 inch piece.*
> - The bottom part for each material would be the finished edge.
> View attachment 4760124
> 
> 
> *3. Put together the correct side against each other. Then, sew stitches only where the red lines are in the pic below.*
> - You will be looking at the part that will end up being the inside of the mask. It will be flipped in a later step.
> - I like having the silk material be slightly over the cotton just by about 1 millimeter so the cotton does not show at the bottom when you are wearing the mask.
> View attachment 4760125
> 
> 
> *4. Turn the material inside out. Nudge the material slightly so it shapes up nicely. *
> - You are now looking at the actual front and back of the mask.
> - Your stitches would be inside. No exposed stitches on the top and sides...yay! Your face will thank you for this
> 
> *5. Close off the bottom of the mask but only in 3 spots as pointed out with red arrows in the pic below. (The blue circles indicate an optional step. You can stitch up the edges of the hole if you like — just don’t close up the hole as this is where you would insert the ties.)*
> - This way both material stays in place when you’re wearing the mask. You can also put a filter if preferred.
> - The stitch would just be about 2mm or so.
> - Stitches on the side are about an inch from the edge. You will need the space to insert the ties so don’t make it too small.
> - Then, there’s the stitch in the middle.
> View attachment 4760127
> 
> 
> *6. Insert the ties through the hole at the top, then run through the sides, then out at the bottom.*
> - I used lace shoe laces which are soft, stretchy, and fun too! Regular shoe laces will also work well and are comfortable.
> View attachment 4760128
> 
> 
> *7. Tie it up as shown in the 3 examples. Adjust to your liking based on your face/ear comfort. *
> - It does not have to be snug to the point of pulling your ears. You will be able to control the comfort level when you tie it behind the back of your neck.
> - It may not show up as clear on the lace material. But the regular shoe lace should show it better.
> View attachment 4760129
> 
> View attachment 4760130
> 
> 
> *8. Try it on! The loops go behind the ears. Then, tie the remaining long part of the ties behind your neck. Adjust as needed.*
> - Easy on and off
> - When off, it will hang on your neckline.
> 
> View attachment 4760139
> 
> View attachment 4760140


That's a great idea, thank you! I made a mask nearly the same way but didn't think to make the earloops.


----------



## Onye54

I have a girlfriend who makes glam masks with filters and I’ve enjoyed wearing them when I’m out.


----------



## diane278

Twinning with my Buddha.


----------



## sdkitty

do you wash a new mask before using or trying on?


----------



## CaviarChanel

sdkitty said:


> do you wash a new mask before using or trying on?



Yes, its a must for me.


----------



## shesnochill

Lourabee said:


> Thanks so much for your advice on that.  I found a couple masks on Brighton of all places, so I'm going to try those out.  Kind of a unique tying system that doesn't hang off the ears.  Thanks again.  LB


You’re welcome! What’s Brighton?

I purchased a few from Etsy. I’m waiting for them to arrive, if they’re great — I’ll share them here.


----------



## plastic-fish

Onye54 said:


> I have a girlfriend who makes glam masks with filters and I’ve enjoyed wearing them when I’m out.
> 
> View attachment 4760682


Glam indeed, so much more fun, love it!


----------



## plastic-fish

arnott said:


> Yay!  My Johnny Was masks arrived today and I got one of the ones I wanted!  The one with the bird!  They fit well and don't fog up my glasses!   Now I'm thinking of ordering the silk ones!  For those with both, do you prefer the Silk or Cotton Johnny Was masks?  Also, is the filter slot at the top or bottom of the mask?   Because if it's at the top then the bird will be upside down.


Those are really pretty. One thing; from what I’ve read, the pleats are supposed to point downwards so they don’t ‘collect’ droplets from other people.  I say where it how you want but doing it the way I’ve read would have your bird upside down  Too bad the person who assembled them didn’t see this.


----------



## arnott

plastic-fish said:


> Those are really pretty. One thing; from what I’ve read, the pleats are supposed to point downwards so they don’t ‘collect’ droplets from other people.  I say where it how you want but doing it the way I’ve read would have your bird upside down  Too bad the person who assembled them didn’t see this.



Then in the pictures I'm holding all of them upside down!   Beucause I'm sticking my hand in the filter slot to take the picture.   So the slot is supposed to be at the top!


----------



## plastic-fish

arnott said:


> Then in the pictures I'm holding all of them upside down!   Beucause I'm sticking my hand in the filter slot to take the picture.   So the slot is supposed to be at the top!


That solves the filter issue, your concern about them falling out.  But it also has your bird upside down, which is a shame.  You've got some stunning masks, wear (not where as I’d typed above, hate it when that happens ) them in the best of health and, as important, fashion


----------



## Lourabee

shesnochill said:


> You’re welcome! What’s Brighton?
> 
> I purchased a few from Etsy. I’m waiting for them to arrive, if they’re great — I’ll share them here.


Here's the link to the Brighton masks.  https://www.brighton.com/content/7865/face-masks.html  (Brighton sells jewelry mostly I think, though I've never shopped there.)  I just got them yesterday, so haven't really had a chance to wear one.  I got the summer floral ones, very cute pattern.  Wanted something that didn't go around my ears, but we'll see if these are easy on/off etc.  LB


----------



## USCGirlie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wish I could have some of the beautiful mask prints I see on here and Etsy!! I have very very sensitive skin and cannot wear anything with a dye against my face. A regular disposable mask would be ok, but impossible to find those. I found these from a mattress company that is certified organic, so no worries if you have skin sensitivity. They are made perfectly, the sewing and stitching is perfection. Downside was I waited like 7 weeks for delivery!!!
> 
> View attachment 4752020
> View attachment 4752021
> View attachment 4752022



Hi @ccbaggirl89! How are you liking your Avocado face masks? Have you tried washing it in warm or hot water? I contacted Avocado to ask this and they said it should be OK but may shrink a little. I want to be able to wash the mask in warm/hot water for safety purposes. Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

USCGirlie said:


> Hi @ccbaggirl89! How are you liking your Avocado face masks? Have you tried washing it in warm or hot water? I contacted Avocado to ask this and they said it should be OK but may shrink a little. I want to be able to wash the mask in warm/hot water for safety purposes. Thanks!


I have rinsed them in warm water and left them to air dry. I didn't notice any shrinking or tightness but I think a machine wash/dry on a hot cycle would cause that. The material is very thick, like mattress-thick lol - I feel really safe in the mask, like nothing will get through it. The ties are my favorite part because they are just ties so you can do them up around your head however you want and adjust the tightness completely. The downside I noted was likely what many experience -- mask marks. The stitching and material is VERY thick so it left stitch-like sewing marks on my upper cheeks - maybe I had it too tight. I have limited mask options so these have to work


----------



## limom

USCGirlie said:


> Hi @ccbaggirl89! How are you liking your Avocado face masks? Have you tried washing it in warm or hot water? I contacted Avocado to ask this and they said it should be OK but may shrink a little. I want to be able to wash the mask in warm/hot water for safety purposes. Thanks!


If you are worried about germs, how about ironing the mask?
no risk of shrinking and it would kill the germs.


----------



## USCGirlie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I have rinsed them in warm water and left them to air dry. I didn't notice any shrinking or tightness but I think a machine wash/dry on a hot cycle would cause that. The material is very thick, like mattress-thick lol - I feel really safe in the mask, like nothing will get through it. The ties are my favorite part because they are just ties so you can do them up around your head however you want and adjust the tightness completely. The downside I noted was likely what many experience -- mask marks. The stitching and material is VERY thick so it left stitch-like sewing marks on my upper cheeks - maybe I had it too tight. I have limited mask options so these have to work



Thanks so much @ccbaggirl89! Great to hear how safe you feel wearing the mask given the material. I feel you on the mask marks, but I guess that can be a tradeoff for being more protected! I also just ordered the Baggu face masks (although I didn't love all the colors) -- they're made from quilter's cotton and I've read that they're quite comfortable to wear while still being very protective. @justwatchin -- have you received your Baggu masks? If so, how do you like them? 



limom said:


> If you are worried about germs, how about ironing the mask?
> no risk of shrinking and it would kill the germs.



What a great idea! Thanks @limom!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

limom said:


> If you are worried about germs, how about ironing the mask?
> no risk of shrinking and it would kill the germs.


Great tip!


----------



## justwatchin

USCGirlie said:


> Thanks so much @ccbaggirl89! Great to hear how safe you feel wearing the mask given the material. I feel you on the mask marks, but I guess that can be a tradeoff for being more protected! I also just ordered the Baggu face masks (although I didn't love all the colors) -- they're made from quilter's cotton and I've read that they're quite comfortable to wear while still being very protective. @justwatchin -- have you received your Baggu masks? If so, how do you like them?
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea! Thanks @limom!


No, they are supposed to arrive tomorrow. Took forever to ship. I’ll post when they come.


----------



## justwatchin

Ok, here are the Baggu masks I ordered. I have not tried on yet because I want to wash first but I will say, not sure I’m going to like them. I pulled the solid blue mask out to show what it looks like and it seems small but we’ll see. There is a nose piece that bends and one long string that loops thru so it fits over your head and then ties in the back. No give to the fabric on the sides. And these masks are one size only.


----------



## Lourabee

justwatchin said:


> Ok, here are the Baggu masks I ordered. I have not tried on yet because I want to wash first but I will say, not sure I’m going to like them. I pulled the solid blue mask out to show what it looks like and it seems small but we’ll see. There is a nose piece that bends and one long string that loops thru so it fits over your head and then ties in the back. No give to the fabric on the sides. And these masks are one size only.


Hmmm.  I ordered a set of these too (going a bit crazy with mask buying as other have said they have here).  I have a small head, and I don't really like loops around my ears, so perhaps these will work for me.  No idea when they'll come, I ordered about a week or so ago.  I like the idea of a bendable nose piece to fit close and reduce glasses fogging.  The masks I most recently ordered from Brighton don't have that, but they are more fitted shape and have a nice weight to the fabric.


----------



## USCGirlie

justwatchin said:


> Ok, here are the Baggu masks I ordered. I have not tried on yet because I want to wash first but I will say, not sure I’m going to like them. I pulled the solid blue mask out to show what it looks like and it seems small but we’ll see. There is a nose piece that bends and one long string that loops thru so it fits over your head and then ties in the back. No give to the fabric on the sides. And these masks are one size only.



Thanks for letting us know and for taking the time to post a pic too. Here's to hoping that you'll like them more once you get to try them on!


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## arnott

Baby Yoda arrived today!


----------



## arnott

Got my order from an Etsy seller from Montreal today!   She included some lovely gifts!   A "Key Pen" and a Green Heart Charm!

















Here's my Tartan Mask with fabric imported all the way from Scotland!   My little Scottish Doggy loved it so much he stole it and started using it as a jacket!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi,
I bought some filters from this website:  https://www.bravenewlook.com/produc...-face-mask-with-filter?variant=31927310024804
and when they arrived today, they look different from yours - the PM2.5 is on the right.  I wonder if there is such thing as "genuine filters" and fake ones ..  Does anyone here know the difference?
Thanks.





pixiejenna said:


> So I got my filters from masqd and to be honest they are disappointingly small I feel like I'd need two to get actual coverage. I'm guessing that this is the same size as everywhere else since it looks like the same filter everywhere. Here's a picture of it with the johny was mask for reference. And this is with the mask folded up when you're wearing it and its fanned out it's even less coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756510


----------



## arnott

Got my Hedgehogs today!    Thanks to everyone who helped me choose the colour!




Owls, Stars, and my favourite colour!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

arnott said:


> Baby Yoda arrived today!




Lol ! Great ! 
I *love *keeping distance ! From my point of view it could stay that way forever


----------



## pixiejenna

Those do look different than the ones that I got. Unfortunately there's no way to really know if either one is "real" or fake... we don't even have any sort of confirmation that they're even effective to be honest.  Not to mention that they could have changed the design of them to keep up with production based on supplies available to them. I am including a picture with a measuring tape and I am curious if the one's you got are the same size. 




CaviarChanel said:


> Hi,
> I bought some filters from this website:  https://www.bravenewlook.com/produc...-face-mask-with-filter?variant=31927310024804
> and when they arrived today, they look different from yours - the PM2.5 is on the right.  I wonder if there is such thing as "genuine filters" and fake ones ..  Does anyone here know the difference?
> Thanks.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi pixiejenna,

Me too (wonder about the effectiveness) but I ordered some as my MIL asked for some for her masks.

I took a step further by opening up one to peek and here you are .. The "charcoal" layer is tucked between the two white layers  

Thanks for your input.  Cheers,

p/s:  Let us continue to wear our masks and stay SAFE !!


----------



## ElainePG

arnott said:


> Got my Hedgehogs today!    Thanks to everyone who helped me choose the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owls, Stars, and my favourite colour!



LOVE the hedgehogs!  Where is the seller?


----------



## arnott

ElainePG said:


> LOVE the hedgehogs!  Where is the seller?



Etsy!


----------



## LavenderIce

Anyone have a sippyMask?









						Social Face Covering
					

The sippyMASK is a social face covering that has a magnetic adjustable mouth flap which allows the person wearing it to eat or drink without having to remove their face covering.




					www.thesippymask.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting they look like they’re the same size. I don’t know why but I never thought about cutting one open to see the inside of it.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Got my Hedgehogs today!    Thanks to everyone who helped me choose the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owls, Stars, and my favourite colour!



The porcupines...I mean hedgehogs are so cute!!! Who is the seller?


----------



## Souzie

Four more masks for me...


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> The porcupines...I mean hedgehogs are so cute!!! Who is the seller?



A Canadian Etsy seller from Montreal!   Are you going to order from her?       If you buy 4 Masks you get free shipping!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/DesignsByNinaWozniak


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Four more masks for me...
> View attachment 4768417



What do the backsides look like?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> A Canadian Etsy seller from Montreal!   Are you going to order from her?       If you buy 4 Masks you get free shipping!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/DesignsByNinaWozniak


I don't like enough of the patterns to qualify for free shipping 


arnott said:


> What do the backsides look like?


The top one was from OnWeGo so it's the same pattern on the front and back. From PookandLoo...


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I don't like enough of the patterns to qualify for free shipping
> 
> The top one was from OnWeGo so it's the same pattern on the front and back. From PookandLoo...
> View attachment 4768676



Ooh, I like the pink Gingham at the back of the strawberry mask!   As for the Montreal seller, were you the one who said you liked her Tartan mask?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Ooh, I like the pink Gingham at the back of the strawberry mask!   As for the Montreal seller, were you the one who said you liked her Tartan mask?


...not me.


----------



## arnott

Unfortunately this company only ships to the US.   But these Gudetama masks are nice!  And with every Gudetama mask purchased, MaskClub will donate a medical-grade mask to first responders on the front lines.









						Adult
					

The CDC recommends to cover your face. So lets do it and do good at the same time. Join MaskClub and we'll give a mask to those in need.




					maskclub.com


----------



## ladysarah

I got some very nice ones from majestic filatures. Will post some photos later but they are in lovely natural materials that don’t irritate the skin. In the U.K. is not currently compulsory to wear them and is very hot now.  But I wear mine on enclosed spaces, it’s good manners I think...


----------



## ElainePG

arnott said:


> A Canadian Etsy seller from Montreal!   Are you going to order from her?       If you buy 4 Masks you get free shipping!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/DesignsByNinaWozniak


Thanks for the link, @arnott ! I just placed an order for this one. I only got one to start with, to be sure the mask fits me properly. I went with the option of a nose wire and a filter pocket. 




Nina is lovely to communicate with. I wasn't sure if she would ship to the U.S. (her site said no International orders, and I didn't know what that meant) so I dropped her a note to clarify. She wrote back immediately… within an hour. Yes, she ships to the U.S., but I probably won't get my mask for 2-3 weeks. Not a problem… I'm up to my eyeballs, literally, in masks!!


----------



## arnott

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the link, @arnott ! I just placed an order for this one. I only got one to start with, to be sure the mask fits me properly. I went with the option of a nose wire and a filter pocket.
> View attachment 4770033
> 
> 
> 
> Nina is lovely to communicate with. I wasn't sure if she would ship to the U.S. (her site said no International orders, and I didn't know what that meant) so I dropped her a note to clarify. She wrote back immediately… within an hour. Yes, she ships to the U.S., but I probably won't get my mask for 2-3 weeks. Not a problem… I'm up to my eyeballs, literally, in masks!!



Congrats!  I've never seen this pattern before, must be new!   If you saw my previous post, she packages everything nicely and professionally.


----------



## arnott

So!  I had given my Dad this Avocado mask from Etsy and he found it hot and uncomfortable.  He would have to take it off within 5 minutes of getting in the car:



So for Father's Day I gave him this Johhny Was mask and he finds it so comfortable he forgets that he is wearing it and drives the whole way without taking it off:





Now I want to order the silk Johnny Was masks!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> So!  I had given my Dad this Avocado mask from Etsy and he found it hot and uncomfortable.  He would have to take it off within 5 minutes of getting in the car:
> 
> 
> 
> So for Father's Day I gave him this Johhny Was mask and he finds it so comfortable he forgets that he is wearing it and drives the whole way without taking it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to order the silk Johnny Was masks!



Don't you think that the easier it is to breathe in a mask, the less protection you are getting? Silk may be comfortable but it doesn't protect against viruses as well as cotton. Look at the charts on this page: https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-masks-virus/ If you are using a filter, then it might not be a problem.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> Don't you think that the easier it is to breathe in a mask, the less protection you are getting? Silk may be comfortable but it doesn't protect against viruses as well as cotton. Look at the charts on this page: https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-masks-virus/ If you are using a filter, then it might not be a problem.



I think someone posted this chart before, was it you?  It's silk on one side, but the other side is cotton.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Stole my daughter’s mask today


----------



## lorihmatthews

arnott said:


> So!  I had given my Dad this Avocado mask from Etsy and he found it hot and uncomfortable.  He would have to take it off within 5 minutes of getting in the car:
> 
> 
> 
> So for Father's Day I gave him this Johhny Was mask and he finds it so comfortable he forgets that he is wearing it and drives the whole way without taking it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to order the silk Johnny Was masks!




I have the Johnny Was masks. They're great!


----------



## V0N1B2

A friend sent this to me. Not sure whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## arnott

lorihmatthews said:


> I have the Johnny Was masks. They're great!



 The silk ones?


----------



## lorihmatthews

arnott said:


> The silk ones?



Yes, the silk ones are wonderful. They don't have the exact set I purchased on the site anymore but I am pleased with them. Also I throw them in the washing machine and dryer with no issues.


----------



## arnott

lorihmatthews said:


> Yes, the silk ones are wonderful. *They don't have the exact set I purchased on the site anymore* but I am pleased with them. Also I throw them in the washing machine and dryer with no issues.



It was not this?









						SILK CHARMEUSE MASKS- 5 PACK
					

To help aid in the fight against COVID-19, we’ve pivoted our normal production to design face masks to help keep everyone safe. Every mask includes a pleated silhouette and an interior pocket to place an additional filter. All of our masks are non-medical grade and made from repurposed and...




					www.johnnywas.com


----------



## ElainePG

V0N1B2 said:


> A friend sent this to me. Not sure whether to laugh or cry.
> View attachment 4772033


----------



## lorihmatthews

arnott said:


> It was not this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILK CHARMEUSE MASKS- 5 PACK
> 
> 
> To help aid in the fight against COVID-19, we’ve pivoted our normal production to design face masks to help keep everyone safe. Every mask includes a pleated silhouette and an interior pocket to place an additional filter. All of our masks are non-medical grade and made from repurposed and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.johnnywas.com



Not the same patterns, I should have specified.


----------



## arnott

lorihmatthews said:


> Not the same patterns, I should have specified.



Well it says "prints vary" so I don't expect to get the ones pictured!


----------



## lorihmatthews

arnott said:


> Well it says "prints vary" so I don't expect to get the ones pictured!



They must have changed since I ordered mine, because I got the exact prints that were pictured at the time. Either way, I think they're a good purchase.


----------



## arnott

They just made wearing a mask in all indoor public spaces in Toronto mandatory.  My Cousin doesn't have one so I just sent her this one:


----------



## mssmelanie

Added a Chanel camellia to my mask


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> They just made wearing a mask in all indoor public spaces in Toronto mandatory.  My Cousin doesn't have one so I just sent her this one:


Which means I need to buy more masks haha! Just purchased two floral masks from Toronto based seller ColorPopPresets. I got turquoise and cream..


----------



## southernbelle43

arnott said:


> They just made wearing a mask in all indoor public spaces in Toronto mandatory.  My Cousin doesn't have one so I just sent her this one:


I love these masks. I bought two packages for us and one for my daughter in Vegas.


----------



## arnott

southernbelle43 said:


> I love these masks. I bought two packages for us and one for my daughter in Vegas.



Did you get the silk or the cotton?


----------



## southernbelle43

arnott said:


> Did you get the silk or the cotton?


Three of them were silk and two were cotton.  i do not find the silk hot at all but everyone is different.


----------



## arnott

I am so annoyed!  I was excited to find a Johnny Was box at my front door as I had ordered a 5 pack of silk masks and a silk Scrunchie!   Well inside the box was only the Scrunchie and no masks!         I just emailed them!  Even the packing slip does not show the masks!


----------



## arnott

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4771993
> 
> Stole my daughter’s mask today



What are those long things supposed to be?    They remind me of a part of the male body!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

arnott said:


> What are those long things supposed to be?    They remind me of a part of the male body!


Right!?! I noticed that after we received them.... ooops


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## rdgldy

lorihmatthews said:


> Yes, the silk ones are wonderful. They don't have the exact set I purchased on the site anymore but I am pleased with them. Also I throw them in the washing machine and dryer with no issues.


They are lovely


----------



## mssmelanie

LavenderIce said:


> Not as cute as baby Yoda, but I got this at Target. $4 for 2.
> 
> View attachment 4747439


I find these to be the most comfortable so far!  And I can dress them up with pins, iron ons etc!


----------



## mssmelanie

arnott said:


> Does anyone have a creative way to display or store their masks?   I think they are too pretty to just go in a drawer,  so I was thinking of hanging them off a jewellery display tree or something!


I bought these hooks a long time ago at Home Goods. I thought they were so pretty but didn’t have a use for them until now. My husband literally hung them yesterday. I saw ur post back in June and just recently found the hooks again! Your post was my inspiration!  I’m glad I found your post so I could reply to it to show you how I have them hanging. It’s literally right outside my closet and next to an armoire so it’s not really seen and doesn’t ruin the “decor” in my back bedroom.


----------



## mssmelanie

whateve said:


> Any suggestions for masks that are comfortable to wear around your neck when you aren't near people, and easy to pull up when someone gets near?


I wear neck gaiters sometimes. Most have been a little to big so I have to safety pin them.


----------



## mssmelanie

CaviarChanel said:


> Yes, its a must for me.


Yes!  I just hand wash it with soap and water and air dry them.


----------



## LavenderIce

That's a great way to store your masks @mssmelanie!
My masks are not displayed. I have a PPE drawer where I keep N95, surgical masks, cloth masks, mask holders, gloves, face shields, etc.  I keep masks, gloves, sanitizing wipes and hand sanitizers in all my cars and bags that I carry with me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4778593


Nice!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mssmelanie said:


> I bought these hooks a long time ago at Home Goods. I thought they were so pretty but didn’t have a use for them until now. My husband literally hung them yesterday. I saw ur post back in June and just recently found the hooks again! Your post was my inspiration!  I’m glad I found your post so I could reply to it to show you how I have them hanging. It’s literally right outside my closet and next to an armoire so it’s not really seen and doesn’t ruin the “decor” in my back bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 4780970


Great idea!! And beautiful!


----------



## arnott

Yay!   My Silk Johnny Was Masks have finally arrived!   I ordered these on June 27th!


----------



## arnott

Okay, here's what all my Silk Johnny Was Masks look like open.    Which one do you like the best?    I'm putting them in order of my favourite to least favourite!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Okay, here's what all my Silk Johnny Was Masks look like open.    Which one do you like the best?    I'm putting them in order of my favourite to least favourite!



I love those. Did they raise the price? It is $40 now?


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> I love those. Did they raise the price? It is $40 now?



The Silk Masks have always been $40, the Cotton ones are $25!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> The Silk Masks have always been $40, the Cotton ones are $25!


Thanks.


----------



## Miss Curly

I decided to splurge and get the Johnny Was masks. I got a set of cotton and the silk. They are beautiful in person and seem to be comfortable. I also got some from Nordstrom Rack. My goal was to get enough masks that I have enough to get through many days without having to wash right away. Plus, I think masks will be a normal part of life for now. I have about 20 so I think I am set for the foreseeable future.


----------



## LuxAddicted

Here's my mask collection. I'm usually in leggings and solid t-shirt so its been fun to wear a patterned mask


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> Okay, here's what all my Silk Johnny Was Masks look like open.    Which one do you like the best?    I'm putting them in order of my favourite to least favourite!



So pretty!! I like #2 best, the pink/red floral.


----------



## arnott

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So pretty!! I like #2 best, the pink/red floral.



Thanks!   I think those are Peonies!


----------



## arnott

So I ordered this mask and it's on the way!   Not the exact one in the picture, but same style/pattern!   I couldn't resist the Figs!   It'll be my first mask that's not the accordion style.   I wonder which style I will prefer:


----------



## arnott

southernbelle43 said:


> FYI. I have a small face and my Johnny Was masks gapped too much.   I dscovered that if I rolled the edge up slightly I was able to get a good snug fit.
> View attachment 4736796
> View attachment 4736795



Thanks for sharing.   My Johnny Was Masks fit my giant head well, but I have a friend who is only 5 feet and wears an XS.   I wonder if they will fit her?


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> So I ordered this mask and it's on the way!   Not the exact one in the picture, but same style/pattern!   I couldn't resist the Figs!   It'll be my first mask that's not the accordion style.   I wonder which style I will prefer:



Most of mine are this style. I like the way they fit, with less gapping on the sides.


----------



## southernbelle43

arnott said:


> Thanks for sharing.   My Johnny Was Masks fit my giant head well, but I have a friend who is only 5 feet and wears an XS.   I wonder if they will fit her?


I think if she rolls up the bottom they will be ok.


----------



## southernbelle43

arnott said:


> The Silk Masks have always been $40, the Cotton ones are $25!


When I ordered they were $25 and I was sent 3 silks and 2 cottons in each set?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Okay, here's what all my Silk Johnny Was Masks look like open.    Which one do you like the best?    I'm putting them in order of my favourite to least favourite!



I like the leopard one LOL


----------



## Souzie

My crochet masks are almost done. My friend just sent me progress pics. She still has to knit the sea foam color but it should be done by next week. Hope it's not too hot to wear in summer haha


----------



## arnott

southernbelle43 said:


> When I ordered they were $25 and I was sent 3 silks and 2 cottons in each set?



Lucky  you!        Which ones do you prefer?  Silk or cotton?


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> My crochet masks are almost done. My friend just sent me progress pics. She still has to knit the sea foam color but it should be done by next week. Hope it's not too hot to wear in summer haha
> View attachment 4784448



What colour is the one at the bottom?   Grey or periwinkle?  I like that one the best!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What colour is the one at the bottom?   Grey or periwinkle?  I like that one the best!


I asked her to do a pastel purple so I'm guessing it's periwinkle.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> *I asked her to do a pastel purple* so I'm guessing it's periwinkle.



No wonder I liked it!   Purple is my favourite colour!


----------



## southernbelle43

arnott said:


> Lucky  you!        Which ones do you prefer?  Silk or cotton?


The silk. They are softer and fit much better.  I suppose after I wash the cotton ones, they will be softer.


----------



## limom

southernbelle43 said:


> The silk. They are softer and fit much better.  I suppose after I wash the cotton ones, they will be softer.


I do prefer the lone silk one, I received as well.
are yours lined with cotton or silk?
mine is all silk and it does not appear to be filtering enough.


----------



## southernbelle43

limom said:


> I do prefer the lone silk one, I received as well.
> are yours lined with cotton or silk?
> mine is all silk and it does not appear to be filtering enough.


MIne are lined with cotton, but after reading everything there is on C 19 and masks, I am not worried about filtering because it cannot filter out virus. Only the true respirator type masks can filter.  The idea is catch the large droplets if someone coughs on you.


----------



## limom

southernbelle43 said:


> MIne are lined with cotton, but after reading everything there is on C 19 and masks, I am not worried about filtering because it cannot filter out virus. Only the true respirator type masks can filter.  The idea is catch the large droplets if someone coughs on you.


I am afraid that if I sneeze hard enough the spit might come thru...


----------



## southernbelle43

limom said:


> I am afraid that if I sneeze hard enough the spit might come thru...


If you are maintaining your social distancing and wearing a mask, you would be fine.  I speak from spending many years as a Nurse doing Infection Control in hospitals.


----------



## limom

southernbelle43 said:


> If you are maintaining your social distancing and wearing a mask, you would be fine.  I speak from spending many years as a Nurse doing Infection Control in hospitals.


Thanks.


----------



## southernbelle43

limom said:


> Thanks.


You are most welcome.  Stay safe. I applaud you for trying to do the BEST you can to prevent the spread!!!


----------



## mssmelanie

Used this old Gucci ribbon and Chanel camellia on target masks


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> I do prefer the lone silk one, I received as well.
> are yours lined with cotton or silk?
> mine is all silk and it does not appear to be filtering enough.



That's strange.  It's stated very clearly on the package that the lining is cotton.  Also copied from the Johnny Was website:

• Iconic Johnny Was prints on luxurious Silk Charmeuse
• Lined with 100% cotton









						SILK CHARMEUSE MASKS- 5 PACK
					

To help aid in the fight against COVID-19, we’ve pivoted our normal production to design face masks to help keep everyone safe. Every mask includes a pleated silhouette and an interior pocket to place an additional filter. All of our masks are non-medical grade and made from repurposed and...




					www.johnnywas.com


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> I am afraid that if I sneeze hard enough the spit might come thru...



You can put a filter in the slot!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> You can put a filter in the slot!


good point.


arnott said:


> That's strange.  It's stated very clearly on the package that the lining is cotton.  Also copied from the Johnny Was website:
> 
> • Iconic Johnny Was prints on luxurious Silk Charmeuse
> • Lined with 100% cotton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILK CHARMEUSE MASKS- 5 PACK
> 
> 
> To help aid in the fight against COVID-19, we’ve pivoted our normal production to design face masks to help keep everyone safe. Every mask includes a pleated silhouette and an interior pocket to place an additional filter. All of our masks are non-medical grade and made from repurposed and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.johnnywas.com


 I ordered way, way before there was any option to choose anything. They just sent me this random all silk mask.


----------



## Miss Curly

I wore one of the Johnny Was cotton masks today for about an hour and a half and really liked it! Much less fogging on my glasses than with disposable masks. Plus, it was a little more comfy on my face. However, not happy with the amount of people NOT wearing masks. I really don't understand why it is so hard to wear a piece of cloth/fabric on your face. Just do it!! No one enjoys it, but it's what has to be done. 

The true test on all my masks will be next week when I go back to work and I will have to wear them for much longer periods of time.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

mssmelanie said:


> Used this old Gucci ribbon and Chanel camellia on target masks
> 
> View attachment 4785192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785193


You two look really great with the beautiful masks


----------



## TraceySH

limom said:


> I love those. Did they raise the price? It is $40 now?


When I ordered mine FOREVER ago, like    March, they were 50 for $250, and shipped out in April. They are all lined in cotton, silk front. It looks like    the price is still 50 for $250?


----------



## CaviarChanel

I am sure most of us wash our cloth masks, so here you are.  HiH :


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

mssmelanie said:


> Used this old Gucci ribbon and Chanel camellia on target masks
> 
> View attachment 4785192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785193



Love these!! I truly appreciate sewing-machineless fashion DIY’s, lol.


----------



## limom

Museums are getting into the game.
It is now, masks are now one of their most popular souvenirs.








						The New Must-Have Museum Souvenir: Face Masks (Published 2020)
					

As cultural institutions across Europe reopen, many are selling face coverings featuring their artworks or logos as a way of making some much-needed income.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## arnott

Queen just released these Masks!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Queen just released these Masks!



Those look cool...are you going to order them?


----------



## Souzie

More masks...



My friend knit the crochet ones. And the lining is so cute 



These are the first masks where I didn't have to adjust the ear loops...the fit is perfect


----------



## LavenderIce

xsouzie said:


> More masks...
> View attachment 4798895
> 
> 
> My friend knit the crochet ones. And the lining is so cute
> View attachment 4798896
> 
> 
> These are the first masks where I didn't have to adjust the ear loops...the fit is perfect
> View attachment 4798903



Those are all so cute!  The ones your friend knit look cozy.


----------



## Souzie

LavenderIce said:


> Those are all so cute!  The ones your friend knit look cozy.


Thanks, Lav! I haven't worn them outside yet so I don't know if my face will melt off due to the heat


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> More masks...
> View attachment 4798895
> 
> 
> My friend knit the crochet ones. And the lining is so cute
> View attachment 4798896
> 
> 
> These are the first masks where I didn't have to adjust the ear loops...the fit is perfect
> View attachment 4798903



Ooh!  Can you model the flamingos one?   Where did you get that one?   Also, the purple crochet?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Ooh!  Can you model the flamingos one?   Where did you get that one?   Also, the purple crochet?


I no longer have the flamingos as my sister stole it from me but I did let her know that I would like pics whenever she wears it.  It was purchased from SugarSandwichDesign on Etsy. The masks are okay, they're just a little thin...

https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/SugarSandwichDesign

Here's the purple..


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I no longer have the flamingos as my sister stole it from me but I did let her know that I would like pics whenever she wears it.  It was purchased from SugarSandwichDesign on Etsy. The masks are okay, they're just a little thin...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/SugarSandwichDesign
> 
> Here's the purple..
> View attachment 4799900



Thanks!   Have you worn the crochet masks out yet?

This Rainbow Mask is purdy!     https://www.etsy.com/listing/805428...inbows-mask-cotton?ref=shop_home_feat_2&bes=1

And I only see this Flamingo Mask?   Yours must be sold out!     https://www.etsy.com/listing/827691..._query=flamingo&ref=shop_items_search_1&crt=1


----------



## jp23

Love all the responses to this thread! I’ve been quietly lurking, thank you to everyone who has shared! I have some fun masks coming soon, I will show you how I style them


----------



## doitfordesigner

I found a shop that sold matching face masks and headbands! I thought it was super cute and purchased a set.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thanks!   Have you worn the crochet masks out yet?
> 
> This Rainbow Mask is purdy!     https://www.etsy.com/listing/805428...inbows-mask-cotton?ref=shop_home_feat_2&bes=1
> 
> And I only see this Flamingo Mask?   Yours must be sold out!     https://www.etsy.com/listing/827691..._query=flamingo&ref=shop_items_search_1&crt=1


I really wanted this pink flamingo mask but it's only sold in children's sizes..

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/786...rsible-washable?ref=shop_home_active_12&sca=1

I haven't worn the crochet masks yet. The humidex is 43 degrees celcius today and I haven't left my house yet LOL...you're from BC right? How's the weather in your neck of the woods?


----------



## southernbelle43

Meanwhile, here in the South.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I really wanted this pink flamingo mask but it's only sold in children's sizes..
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/786...rsible-washable?ref=shop_home_active_12&sca=1
> 
> I haven't worn the crochet masks yet. The humidex is 43 degrees celcius today and I haven't left my house yet LOL...you're from BC right? How's the weather in your neck of the woods?



Yes, 29 degrees here!

I think I'll get this Canada Maple Leaf Mask to wear next Canada Day!  $8.00 plus free shipping is the cheapest I've seen!  How did you find the sizing?  I found the Avocado Mask I bought from that other seller (The one you got the Lemon Mask from) was a little tight so I'm wondering if I need to request a longer elastic this time?











__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ElisaAnna

I want the Marc Jacobs one!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> So I ordered this mask and it's on the way!   Not the exact one in the picture, but same style/pattern!   I couldn't resist the Figs!   It'll be my first mask that's not the accordion style.   I wonder which style I will prefer:




Ugh, not happy!  I ordered this Mask because of the Figs, but my Mask happened to be cut from the pattern where there are no sliced Figs!   So now you can't even tell these are Figs:


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

doitfordesigner said:


> View attachment 4800150
> 
> I found a shop that sold matching face masks and headbands! I thought it was super cute and purchased a set.




Oooh CUTE! Mind divulging the name of the shop?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> Ugh, not happy!  I ordered this Mask because of the Figs, but my Mask happened to be cut from the pattern where there are no sliced Figs!   So now you can't even tell these are Figs:


I saw the figs and their leaves right away!


----------



## doitfordesigner

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Oooh CUTE! Mind divulging the name of the shop?



Thank you! It’s actually from a local shop here in Guam. I don’t think they ship internationally, but I found a shop on Etsy that makes matching headbands, masks, and scrunchies too! Here is the link.  https://www.etsy.com/listing/828266...ry=facemask+headband&ref=sr_gallery-1-5&bes=1


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Yes, 29 degrees here!
> 
> I think I'll get this Canada Maple Leaf Mask to wear next Canada Day!  $8.00 plus free shipping is the cheapest I've seen!  How did you find the sizing?  I found the Avocado Mask I bought from that other seller (The one you got the Lemon Mask from) was a little tight so I'm wondering if I need to request a longer elastic this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



Ugh, annoyed!   I ordered the Mask above and got sent this!   Clearly they are not the same fabric!!






Okay, I messaged the Seller and she responded right away that she would send the correct Mask!


----------



## pmburk

TraceySH said:


> When I ordered mine FOREVER ago, like    March, they were 50 for $250, and shipped out in April. They are all lined in cotton, silk front. It looks like    the price is still 50 for $250?
> 
> View attachment 4786506



I have the Johnny Was masks as well, but I just ordered the cotton ones. They're comfortable and the patterns are cute, but IMHO they run a little big for me. I find they tend to ride up under my eyes and don't hold the shape/pleats well, especially after washing.

Not a designer brand, but Old Navy has a lot of really cute fabrics and they're super inexpensive, like 5 masks in mixed designs for $12, and the quality is nice, lightweight and breathable. Very comparable to the JW cotton masks IMHO, and they wash up really nicely. I bought a couple of different packs to mix with my outfits, and also to keep a few backups in my car.

My husband bought some of the Madewell masks in blue cotton, they work well with typical men's office attire and they're a slightly larger mask so they fit his face nicely.


----------



## TraceySH

pmburk said:


> I have the Johnny Was masks as well, but I just ordered the cotton ones. They're comfortable and the patterns are cute, but IMHO they run a little big for me. I find they tend to ride up under my eyes and don't hold the shape/pleats well, especially after washing.
> 
> Not a designer brand, but Old Navy has a lot of really cute fabrics and they're super inexpensive, like 5 masks in mixed designs for $12, and the quality is nice, lightweight and breathable. Very comparable to the JW cotton masks IMHO, and they wash up really nicely. I bought a couple of different packs to mix with my outfits, and also to keep a few backups in my car.
> 
> My husband bought some of the Madewell masks in blue cotton, they work well with typical men's office attire and they're a slightly larger mask so they fit his face nicely.


So of all the masks I've ordered and tried, these I have found to be the most comfortable. They don't move around on my face, and I don't feel like    I am wearing a diaper....they also wash well. 









						Fabric KNH 2 Ply Face Mask, Pack of 2 Pcs., ($1.50 each)
					

Face masks protects against inhalation of airborne dust and particles. 50 pieces




					princessnailsupply.com


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Ugh, annoyed!   I ordered the Mask above and got sent this!   Clearly they are not the same fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I messaged the Seller and she responded right away that she would send the correct Mask!


The smaller maple leaf pattern looks nice too. Do you get to keep this one while the seller sends you the correct mask?


----------



## Souzie

2 more masks. I love Friends so I had to get the Central Perk mask.    From Pawsomebandanas4u...

https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/pawsomebandanas4u?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=835418753


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> The smaller maple leaf pattern looks nice too. Do you get to keep this one while the seller sends you the correct mask?



Yes.   Do you like the pattern with the bigger or smaller Maple Leaves better?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Yes.   Do you like the pattern with the bigger or smaller Maple Leaves better?


I prefer the smaller maple leaves but both look good so it's nice you get to keep both!


----------



## arnott

Brian May (Queen Guitarist/Astrophysicist/Animal Rights Activist) just came out with this Mask with the fabric he designed himself!      And all proceeds go to charity!  In the description it says, "Dual fit for comfort - bands fit around the head, or can be cut and tied to fit around the ears".   I've never had a mask with the band that fits around the head before!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> 2 more masks. I love Friends so I had to get the Central Perk mask.    From Pawsomebandanas4u...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/pawsomebandanas4u?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=835418753
> 
> View attachment 4806144



You always find the least expensive, cute Canadian made masks!!   Thanks for sharing   How is the quality?  I see they have a Betty Boop Mask and my Auntie loves Betty Boop!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> You always find the least expensive, cute Canadian made masks!!   Thanks for sharing   How is the quality?  I see they have a Betty Boop Mask and my Auntie loves Betty Boop!


LOL...that's because I filter my search results to Canadian sellers only. Otherwise it gets too overwhelming to go through 36542987647584 cotton masks  Also, the shipping time's not too bad either. The quality of these masks are on par with the seller PookandLoo...the one who made the avocado and lemon masks...except these ones aren't two sided.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Brian May (Queen Guitarist/Astrophysicist/Animal Rights Activist) just came out with this Mask with the fabric he designed himself!    And all proceeds go to charity! In the description it says, "Dual fit for comfort - bands fit around the head, or can be cut and tied to fit around the ears". I've never had a mask with the band that fits around the head before!


I like the bands around the head. I find them very comfortable. An added bonus is that when you don't need the mask on, you can keep it around your neck.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> I like the bands around the head. I find them very comfortable. An added bonus is that when you don't need the mask on, you can keep it around your neck.



Does the band go under your hair?


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Does the band go under your hair?


I put it over the top.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Not sure this qualifies as "fashion", as it messes with my beard. But (bespoke) shirt maker "Van Laack" made the mask ... 

So here's for a laugh at my expense.




Stay safe everyone!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Brian May (Queen Guitarist/Astrophysicist/Animal Rights Activist) just came out with this Mask with the fabric he designed himself!      And all proceeds go to charity!  In the description it says, "Dual fit for comfort - bands fit around the head, or can be cut and tied to fit around the ears".   I've never had a mask with the band that fits around the head before!



I just ordered this Mask!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## arnott

I just ordered this!   I love Cherry Blossoms!


----------



## Dextersmom

I wanted to share that these masks from Etsy shop littleflowerfabric have become my favorites.  They are very soft and breathable.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share that these masks from Etsy shop littleflowerfabric have become my favorites.  They are very soft and breathable.
> 
> View attachment 4810642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810643


Looks very nice on you DM   I'll go check out the Etsy shop, thanks for your tip!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Looks very nice on you DM   I'll go check out the Etsy shop, thanks for your tip!


Thank you, my friend.  They do sell out rather quickly, but she restocks them often.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share that these masks from Etsy shop littleflowerfabric have become my favorites.  They are very soft and breathable.
> 
> View attachment 4810642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810643


Thank you for sharing these -- they look great.  I have been looking for a mask that is soft and comfortable.  Do these have a place for a filter?


----------



## Dextersmom

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for sharing these -- they look great.  I have been looking for a mask that is soft and comfortable.  Do these have a place for a filter?


You are welcome.  No, there isn't a slot for filters with these.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

jp23 said:


> Love all the responses to this thread! I’ve been quietly lurking, thank you to everyone who has shared! I have some fun masks coming soon, I will show you how I style them



I'm glad that you started the thread! 

Whenever I see my colleagues and they're wearing a handmade cloth mask, I complement them as part of their outfit. It helps normalize it and make them feel comfortable. I'm enjoying everyone's pictures of their craftiness as well as their mask hauls.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dextersmom said:


> You are welcome.  No, there isn't a slot for filters with these.


Thank you!  I'm going to check out the Etsy shop -- I love the pretty floral prints and they look so comfortable!


----------



## justwatchin

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share that these masks from Etsy shop littleflowerfabric have become my favorites.  They are very soft and breathable.
> 
> View attachment 4810642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810643


Super cute! Just ordered one too


----------



## Dextersmom

justwatchin said:


> Super cute! Just ordered one too


I hope that you will like yours.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> The smaller maple leaf pattern looks nice too. Do you get to keep this one while the seller sends you the correct mask?



Well I was wrong!  I assumed she was letting me keep the old mask because she didn't ask for it back, but she sent me this return envelope with the new mask!   Luckily I didn't give the old one away!    







Here is my new Mask:






Side by side of old and new:


----------



## HesitantShopper

arnott said:


> Well I was wrong!  I assumed she was letting me keep the old mask because she didn't ask for it back, but she sent me this return envelope with the new mask!   Luckily I didn't give the old one away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new Mask:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side of old and new:



These are fun!


----------



## HesitantShopper

These are mine, will likely add more as they place I buy them from adds more designs that I like


----------



## HesitantShopper

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share that these masks from Etsy shop littleflowerfabric have become my favorites.  They are very soft and breathable.
> 
> View attachment 4810642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810643



very pretty, look like they have quite comfortable ear loops too. Looks nice on you!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Well I was wrong!  I assumed she was letting me keep the old mask because she didn't ask for it back, but she sent me this return envelope with the new mask!   Luckily I didn't give the old one away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new Mask:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side of old and new:



Well that sucks. I think the right thing to do would be to let you keep it since it was her mistake. On a lighter note...after seeing the masks side by side, I now think the one with the bigger maple leaves looks better!


----------



## Dextersmom

HesitantShopper said:


> very pretty, look like they have quite comfortable ear loops too. Looks nice on you!


Thank you.  The ear loops are very stretchy and comfy. I like your masks too, btw.❤


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Well that sucks. I think the right thing to do would be to let you keep it since it was her mistake. On a lighter note...after seeing the masks side by side, I now think the one with the bigger maple leaves looks better!



Thanks!   And okay, this is annoying!  The Seller screwed up for the 2nd time in a row!!     I paid an extra $2 for a longer elastic on my new mask, but she just sent it with the regular elastic! In the 2nd pic you can seed the comparison between the 2. The Maple Leaf Mask is regular, and the Pink one is supposed to be with the longer elastic. They look the same length to me! Now she's probably going to make me send this one back too.  And I just walked all the way to the Mail Box to drop off the other Mask she asked me to send back.  Never buying from her again. 

UPDATE:  As suspected she replied and said she would send me the correct Mask along with a return envelope for the old one.


----------



## arnott

^ After these bad experiences, I'm done with homemade Etsy Masks.  I find they are not as comfortable as the professionally made ones anyways.   My next mask will be this cool Roger Taylor (Drummer from Queen) Mask!   









						'Taylored' Face Mask
					

'Taylored' Face Mask




					www.queenonlinestore.com


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thanks!   And okay, this is annoying!  The Seller screwed up for the 2nd time in a row!!     I paid an extra $2 for a longer elastic on my new mask, but she just sent it with the regular elastic! In the 2nd pic you can seed the comparison between the 2. The Maple Leaf Mask is regular, and the Pink one is supposed to be with the longer elastic. They look the same length to me! Now she's probably going to make me send this one back too.  And I just walked all the way to the Mail Box to drop off the other Mask she asked me to send back. Never buying from her again.
> 
> UPDATE:  As suspected she replied and said she would send me the correct Mask along with a return envelope for the old one.


Okay, I'm boycotting this seller...that's really bad business practice.  To be honest, I think I'm going to limit my mask buying on Etsy to just purchases from PookandLoo. She really does make the best masks for a great price. And she has the cutest patterns!

I didn't mention it but I purchased two masks from a Toronto seller last month that left a really bad taste in my mouth. First, they took forever to get here...mailed from a place that I could drive 20 minutes to get to...like even the masks I ordered from Alberta got here quicker. The fabric and stitching was all crooked so when I spread out the pleats, instead of molding to my face, the mask looked weird and distorted. I haven't left the seller feedback or got in touch with her but all her buyers seem to like her masks so I'm wondering if I got a bad batch...


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Okay, I'm boycotting this seller...that's really bad business practice.  To be honest, I think I'm going to limit my mask buying on Etsy to just purchases from PookandLoo. She really does make the best masks for a great price. And she has the cutest patterns!
> 
> I didn't mention it but I purchased two masks from a Toronto seller last month that left a really bad taste in my mouth. First, they took forever to get here...mailed from a place that I could drive 20 minutes to get to...like even the masks I ordered from Alberta got here quicker. The fabric and stitching was all crooked so when I spread out the pleats, instead of molding to my face, the mask looked weird and distorted. I haven't left the seller feedback or got in touch with her but all her buyers seem to like her masks so I'm wondering if I got a bad batch...



I thought you liked the Masks from OnWeGo the best?  I ordered this Scrunchie from her:






So I messaged the seller again and asked if she could switch my Mask to the pink rainbow pattern because the pink floral pattern wasn't to my taste in person.  I said if not, she could just refund me the $2.00 I spent on the longer elastic.  She said she could make the switch for me, so at least I'm getting something out of this!   Gay Pride Parade 2021 here I come!     I was supposed to go to Ontario this summer to visit my Cousin and we were planning to go to the Toronto Gay Pride Parade and then the Canada Day Celebrations in Ottawa. Well, the whole trip got cancelled because of Covid so here's to 2021!    This is the new Mask I'll be getting.  I think this was the pattern that first caught my eye on her site:


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I thought you liked the Masks from OnWeGo the best?  I ordered this Scrunchie from her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I messaged the seller again and asked if she could switch my Mask to the pink rainbow pattern because the pink floral pattern wasn't to my taste in person.  I said if not, she could just refund me the $2.00 I spent on the longer elastic.  She said she could make the switch for me, so at least I'm getting something out of this!   Gay Pride Parade 2021 here I come!     I was supposed to go to Ontario this summer to visit my Cousin and we were planning to go to the Toronto Gay Pride Parade and then the Canada Day Celebrations in Ottawa. Well, the whole trip got cancelled because of Covid so here's to 2021!    This is the new Mask I'll be getting.  I think this was the pattern that first caught my eye on her site:


Fit wise, yes...but she doesn't have much variety when it comes to patterns. Third time's a charm. Lets hope it works out with this mask!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Fit wise, yes...but she doesn't have much variety when it comes to patterns. Third time's a charm. Lets hope it works out with this mask!



Thanks!  What do you think of this Mask?  Since I'm returning the other Cherry Blossom Mask, I've been looking for another one and I've never tried this style before:






						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## doni

arnott said:


> Thanks!   And okay, this is annoying!  The Seller screwed up for the 2nd time in a row!!     I paid an extra $2 for a longer elastic on my new mask, but she just sent it with the regular elastic! In the 2nd pic you can seed the comparison between the 2. The Maple Leaf Mask is regular, and the Pink one is supposed to be with the longer elastic. They look the same length to me! Now she's probably going to make me send this one back too.  And I just walked all the way to the Mail Box to drop off the other Mask she asked me to send back.  Never buying from her again.
> 
> UPDATE:  As suspected she replied and said she would send me the correct Mask along with a return envelope for the old one.


Also not very sanitary to take returns of masks that are not sealed, I assume to sell again...


----------



## arnott

doni said:


> Also not very sanitary to take returns of masks that are not sealed, I assume to sell again...



I just looked at her listings and they say, "For sanitary reasons, we cannot accept returns or exchanges on any mask."    Then I wonder why she wants them back?!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I just looked at her listings and they say, "For sanitary reasons, we cannot accept returns or exchanges on any mask."    Then I wonder why she wants them back?!


You should ask her.



arnott said:


> Thanks!  What do you think of this Mask?  Since I'm returning the other Cherry Blossom Mask, I've been looking for another one and I've never tried this style before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


It's pretty! I'm looking for a cherry blossom mask myself but haven't found the right pattern/color/style combo. What was wrong with the first one you ordered? I'm quite intrigued with this one but would prefer it in a color other than red...

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/813...f=sr_gallery-1-4&organic_search_click=1&frs=1


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> It's pretty! I'm looking for a cherry blossom mask myself but haven't found the right pattern/color/style combo. *What was wrong with the first one you ordered?* I'm quite intrigued with this one but would prefer it in a color other than red...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/813...f=sr_gallery-1-4&organic_search_click=1&frs=1



The pink was way more fluorescent in person.   Yeah, I wouldn't want that red one either.  Have you tried the style of mask of the cherry blossom one I posted?   I'm not going to buy any more pleated masks on Etsy.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> The pink was way more fluorescent in person.   Yeah, I wouldn't want that red one either.  Have you tried the style of mask of the cherry blossom one I posted?   I'm not going to buy any more pleated masks on Etsy.


Not exactly like that but the closest ones I have are my crochet masks and these...




I prefer the pleated masks on me. I find them more comfortable. You can adjust the pleats and the fabric isn't so tight against your face. Makes it easier to breathe and talk.


----------



## whateve

xsouzie said:


> Not exactly like that but the closest ones I have are my crochet masks and these...
> 
> View attachment 4813856
> 
> 
> I prefer the pleated masks on me. I find them more comfortable. You can adjust the pleats and the fabric isn't so tight against your face. Makes it easier to breathe and talk.


I have some like these. I like this shape on me. I feel that they don't gap as much as the ones with the pleats.


----------



## Souzie

whateve said:


> I have some like these. I like this shape on me. I feel that they don't gap as much as the ones with the pleats.


Oh yes...the gaps! I always adjust the ear loops on my masks to prevent that from happening.


----------



## arnott

Gay Pride Parade 2021, here I come!   My Rainbows Mask arrived today!   And I am off to the mailbox to return the pink floral one.


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> ^ After these bad experiences, I'm done with homemade Etsy Masks.  I find they are not as comfortable as the professionally made ones anyways.   My next mask will be this cool Roger Taylor (Drummer from Queen) Mask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Taylored' Face Mask
> 
> 
> 'Taylored' Face Mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.queenonlinestore.com


You always find the coolest things.    
I'm going to have to order some stuff from the Queen website.


----------



## arnott

RTone said:


> You always find the coolest things.
> I'm going to have to order some stuff from the Queen website.



What kinda stuff?!


----------



## RT1

Roger Taylor cymbal bracelet, Queen facemasks, anything by Brian May...need I go on?


----------



## arnott

RTone said:


> Roger Taylor cymbal bracelet, Queen facemasks, anything by Brian May...need I go on?



The Cymbal Bracelet is sold out,  but let me know what you get when you place your order!


----------



## arnott

RTone said:


> Roger Taylor cymbal bracelet, Queen facemasks, anything by Brian May...need I go on?



Brian May Bra and Leggings were just listed!


----------



## Junkenpo

Here are my favorites!  They are from Birbber on etsy.


----------



## arnott

Junkenpo said:


> Here are my favorites!  They are from Birbber on etsy.



I just looked and don't see any Masks in that store?


----------



## ladyash

I found an Instagram giveaway that was giving out two children and two adult masks from a local boutique a few months ago. I am child size in masks because I have pretty small facial features so my BFF and I teamed up to each get a set and swap them. The pink and yellow rose print as well as the purple floral and blue stripes are my masks that I rotate. The other patterns to the right went to my BFF.


----------



## arnott

I just ordered these!   Which one do you like the best?  I think my fave is the one with my favourite Star Wars character Chewie on it!


----------



## toujours*chic

Coach has some cute adjustable double 100% cotton face masks with pocket for filter. They contribute to Feeding America with purchase- $18/each. I bought Rexy and Sharky


----------



## arnott

toujours*chic said:


> Coach has some cute adjustable double 100% cotton face masks with pocket for filter. They contribute to Feeding America with purchase- $18/each. I bought Rexy and Sharky
> 
> View attachment 4821780
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821781



I love Rexy!       Are they comfortable?


----------



## toujours*chic

arnott said:


> I love Rexy!       Are they comfortable?


I don't know yet- I ordered online and they are on backorder and to ship on 8/23. The reviews are all very positive. How can you resist a pre-historic face mask?! I love both Rexy and Sharky!

I will report back when I have them in my hot little hands!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I just ordered these!   Which one do you like the best?  I think my fave is the one with my favourite Star Wars character Chewie on it!


I like Yoda


----------



## Souzie

Two more masks from PookandLoo. The purple one is for my sister..




And the back side..


----------



## arnott

Well that was fast! I just ordered these yesterday and got them today all the way from the U.S.! Officially licensed Star Wars Masks from the Disney Store! Surprisingly comfortable and breathable!   Which one do you like the best? My fave is of course the one with my fave Star Wars Character Chewbacca!  My only issue with the R2D2 one is that circle is right where your nose it, so when you put it on, it looks like that's your nose!


----------



## arnott

Yay yay yay! It’s a Mask Mail Day Today! *Shoves Star Wars Masks out of the way!* My BMG Mask has arrived all the way from England! My first Mask that ties behind the head! Each Mask has a different placement so I’m happy I got one that says “Brian May Guitars” up one side!   All profits of this Mask are donated to charity!     So I'm utterly confused what to do with these strings!   How do they tie behind the head?


----------



## arnott

toujours*chic said:


> I don't know yet- I ordered online and they are on backorder and to ship on 8/23. The reviews are all very positive. How can you resist a pre-historic face mask?! I love both Rexy and Sharky!
> 
> I will report back when I have them in my hot little hands!



Do you know if Masks are available in store or online only?   I called my local Coach Store a couple months ago and they said they were not selling them, wonder if that has changed?


----------



## toujours*chic

arnott said:


> Do you know if Masks are available in store or online only?   I called my local Coach Store a couple months ago and they said they were not selling them, wonder if that has changed?


I do not know about in-store. I saw them while browsing the Coach.com website. I have not been inside a Coach boutique in a while but I would think the flagship stores (LA and NY) would have them. They probably decided to start selling them realizing this mask thing is not going away anytime soon.

I just received Rexy and she is just as cute as she looks online. It is nice the ear straps are adjustable. It is a little pricey for what it is but I also think you are paying for the the little dino cutie patch plus there is a contribution.  It is very comfortable on but all masks are a little steamy right now with the hot weather.


----------



## arnott

toujours*chic said:


> I do not know about in-store. I saw them while browsing the Coach.com website. I have not been inside a Coach boutique in a while but I would think the flagship stores (LA and NY) would have them. They probably decided to start selling them realizing this mask thing is not going away anytime soon.
> 
> I just received Rexy and she is just as cute as she looks online.* It is nice the ear straps are adjustable.* It is a little pricey for what it is but I also think you are paying for the the little dino cutie patch plus there is a contribution.  It is very comfortable on but all masks are a little steamy right now with the hot weather.



Congrats!   Did Sharky arrive too?  Wait, I thought they weren't going to ship until August 23rd?

How do you adjust the ear straps?

I see the Yellow Mask with Uni has sold out since you posted.  I'm thinking about getting the 2 Rexy Masks as Rexy is my favourite line.    But I don't want to pay for shipping if I can get it in store.


----------



## toujours*chic

arnott said:


> Congrats!   Did Sharky arrive too?  Wait, I thought they weren't going to ship until August 23rd?
> 
> How do you adjust the ear straps?
> 
> I see the Yellow Mask with Uni has sold out since you posted.  I'm thinking about getting the 2 Rexy Masks as Rexy is my favourite line.    But I don't want to pay for shipping if I can get it in store.


Oh- I did not realize you were not in the US because shipping is free here. I saw the unicorn too. I wanted to see these 2 irl before I took the plunge and bought them all. There is a little disk that you can tighten the straps with for a custom fit instead of tying or elastic. It is very small and light. I would think these should start appearing in the stores very soon. I would not be surprised if Coach does a line of Disney masks as well. I have lots of Rexy pieces so this was a no-brainer.

They were supposed to ship on 8/23 but for some reason Rexy came early. Still waiting for the shark.

Just ordered the other Rexy and the Unicorn w/stars. Maybe the yellow will come back into stock.


----------



## arnott

toujours*chic said:


> Oh- I did not realize you were not in the US because shipping is free here. I saw the unicorn too. I wanted to see these 2 irl before I took the plunge and bought them all. There is a little disk that you can tighten the straps with for a custom fit instead of tying or elastic. It is very small and light. I would think these should start appearing in the stores very soon. I would not be surprised if Coach does a line of Disney masks as well. I have lots of Rexy pieces so this was a no-brainer.
> 
> They were supposed to ship on 8/23 but for some reason Rexy came early. Still waiting for the shark.
> 
> Just ordered the other Rexy and the Unicorn w/stars. Maybe the yellow will come back into stock.



Shipping is only free for orders over $100 here.  You're going to buy them all?   I read all the reviews and the only one that got bad reviews is the Unicorn with stars.  People were saying that one runs small.


----------



## Junkenpo

arnott said:


> I just looked and don't see any Masks in that store?



They sell out quite quickly.  I follow them on Insta and grabbed a couple each time they posted that masks were restocked.


----------



## toujours*chic

.


----------



## toujours*chic

arnott said:


> Shipping is only free for orders over $100 here.  You're going to buy them all?   I read all the reviews and the only one that got bad reviews is the Unicorn with stars.  People were saying that one runs small.


The size listed for all of them is 7 1/2 x 3 1/4. Not all of the reviews are bad. I do not have a large face/head and am not concerned. It is just a face covering- as long as it covers my mouth and nose it is fine.


----------



## arnott

Junkenpo said:


> They sell out quite quickly.  I follow them on Insta and grabbed a couple each time they posted that masks were restocked.



Thanks!  I looked at their Etsy store again and like this Zebra Finch Coin Pouch.  Only problem is there is no keychain to attach it to my keys so it's not very practical.





__





						Zebra Finch Coin Purse | Etsy
					

Zippered coin pouch in the form of zebra finches, to be stuffed fat with coins! Plush fabric outside + dark polyester inner lining  Size: 3 x 4.5 (about 8x11cm) Fits standard size cards, bills, and small items   **Because each purse was cut by hand, the design may not be exactly centered and the




					www.etsy.com


----------



## arnott

toujours*chic said:


> *I do not know about in-store. I saw them while browsing the Coach.com website. I have not been inside a Coach boutique in a while but I would think the flagship stores (LA and NY) would have them. *They probably decided to start selling them realizing this mask thing is not going away anytime soon.
> 
> I just received Rexy and she is just as cute as she looks online. It is nice the ear straps are adjustable. It is a little pricey for what it is but I also think you are paying for the the little dino cutie patch plus there is a contribution.  It is very comfortable on but all masks are a little steamy right now with the hot weather.



I just called my local stores and they said none of the stores have them.


----------



## arnott

toujours*chic said:


> Coach has some cute adjustable double 100% cotton face masks with pocket for filter. They contribute to Feeding America with purchase- $18/each. I bought Rexy and Sharky
> 
> View attachment 4821780
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821781



All the Coach Masks are now sold out!   I'm surprised I was still able to snag the Rexy one.  I was expecting an email saying they didn't have stock and I would get refunded as that has happened before, but instead I  got a shipping confirmation just now!


----------



## arnott

Wore this Star Wars Mask  out for the first time today and it's the only one of my Masks that I can power walk in without getting out of breath!   Yay!


----------



## arnott

^ Got my 2nd Mask Compliment ever on this Mask today!


----------



## arnott

Rexy arrived today!   Are we supposed to remove those things to adjust the ear loops before sticking the mask in the washer?  I'm afraid if I remove them I'll never be able to get them back on.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Rexy arrived today!   Are we supposed to remove those things to adjust the ear loops before sticking the mask in the washer?  I'm afraid if I remove them I'll never be able to get them back on.



I don't think so. I'm sure it would have a tag saying so if that was the case.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Rexy arrived today!   Are we supposed to remove those things to adjust the ear loops before sticking the mask in the washer?  I'm afraid if I remove them I'll never be able to get them back on.




My review on the Coach Mask is that it's comfortable, but a little small and thin.   While it covers my chin, it's not like the Johnny Was Masks where they cover my chin all the way to my neck.  I prefer Masks with more coverage like that.


----------



## maria28

I made some masks for my kids, hubby, & myself back in March / April... channeling our other hobbies .  I used instructions I found online and there is a little opening on the top part of the mask to insert filter.

I did purchase some silk masks from Lily Silk as well as some other plain cotton masks from amazon.  However, the kids & I find that the ones I’ve bought are too loose (the elasticated ear loops part).


----------



## maria28

GhstDreamer said:


> I saw online a Resident Evil Umbrella Corp logo mask that someone made and is selling. I thought it looked interesting and was very tempted to purchase one - being a big Biohazard fan.  I may eventually! lol


 RE umbrella corp logo mask sounds  .


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I was searching the internet for orchids, and happened to find this photo of masks on Cattleyas.  Since the “Are you wearing masks when you go out” thread has been closed, I thought I’d post it here.


----------



## limom

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I was searching the internet for orchids, and happened to find this photo of masks on Cattleyas.  Since the “Are you wearing masks when you go out” thread has been closed, I thought I’d post it here.
> 
> View attachment 4838121


What started as a thoughtful, mature thread ended up as a free for all.
It is too bad as I enjoyed learning what goes on in the entire world from regular people.
It only takes one to ruin it for all. Too bad.
In my small town, they now have posted signs to wear masks even in the streets...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

limom said:


> What started as a thoughtful, mature thread ended up as a free for all.
> It is too bad as I enjoyed learning what goes on in the entire world from regular people.
> It only takes one to ruin it for all. Too bad.
> In my small town, they now have posted signs to wear masks even in the streets...



I was enjoying it, too.


----------



## toujours*chic

If anyone is interested in the Coach face masks which are sold out at the moment on their website, Saks has the yellow floral unicorn still available for pre-order to ship early October.


----------



## arnott

Whoop whoop!   The Disney Store finally got in Masks, so I picked up a couple of Mickey Mouse Masks!   I was surprised to see them being sold individually as you can only get them in a pack of 4 online!




The reason I bought this one is to wear with my Minnie Mouse Ears as a Halloween costume!


----------



## Souzie

maria28 said:


> I made some masks for my kids, hubby, & myself back in March / April... channeling our other hobbies .  I used instructions I found online and there is a little opening on the top part of the mask to insert filter.
> 
> I did purchase some silk masks from Lily Silk as well as some other plain cotton masks from amazon.  However, the kids & I find that the ones I’ve bought are too loose (the elasticated ear loops part).
> 
> View attachment 4837847
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837854


Just cut the elastic and make a tighter knot. I've had to do that with pretty much all my masks


----------



## maria28

xsouzie said:


> Just cut the elastic and make a tighter knot. I've had to do that with pretty much all my masks
> View attachment 4838816
> 
> View attachment 4838817


Those masks are so cute  

Great idea


----------



## Souzie

maria28 said:


> Those masks are so cute
> 
> Great idea


Thanks...they're from PookandLoo on Etsy. She makes the BEST masks IMO!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Whoop whoop!   The Disney Store finally got in Masks, so I picked up a couple of Mickey Mouse Masks!   I was surprised to see them being sold individually as you can only get them in a pack of 4 online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I bought this one is to wear with my Minnie Mouse Ears as a Halloween costume!



This is adorable! I'd like to see it modeled.


----------



## pixiejenna

saw this on Reddit make wise color choices when picking your face covering lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

I just received my Airinum masks and they are very very comfortable.


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> I don't think so. I'm sure it would have a tag saying so if that was the case.



I agree my masks have something similar but i can wash them just fine.(front load style machine)


----------



## HesitantShopper

maria28 said:


> I made some masks for my kids, hubby, & myself back in March / April... channeling our other hobbies .  I used instructions I found online and there is a little opening on the top part of the mask to insert filter.
> 
> I did purchase some silk masks from Lily Silk as well as some other plain cotton masks from amazon.  However, the kids & I find that the ones I’ve bought are too loose (the elasticated ear loops part).
> 
> View attachment 4837847
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837854



Nice job!


----------



## HesitantShopper

limom said:


> What started as a thoughtful, mature thread ended up as a free for all.
> It is too bad as I enjoyed learning what goes on in the entire world from regular people.
> It only takes one to ruin it for all. Too bad.
> *In my small town, they now have posted signs to wear masks even in the streets...*



Same here, big rented signs saying "stay safe_____" with a big mask picture lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

arnott said:


> Whoop whoop!   The Disney Store finally got in Masks, so I picked up a couple of Mickey Mouse Masks!   I was surprised to see them being sold individually as you can only get them in a pack of 4 online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I bought this one is to wear with my Minnie Mouse Ears as a Halloween costume!




Those are so fun!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 4838878
> 
> 
> saw this on Reddit make wise color choices when picking your face covering lol



That is quite unfortunate


----------



## HesitantShopper

Question for the petite ladies, i currently use contour shape masks but have interest in a different brand which does the pleated styles instead.

Do you find these can work for you? My current styles have adjustable ear loops which i most definitely need. That said the other brand says to just tie a knot if the mask is to loose.


----------



## whateve

HesitantShopper said:


> Question for the petite ladies, i currently use contour shape masks but have interest in a different brand which does the pleated styles instead.
> 
> Do you find these can work for you? My current styles have adjustable ear loops which i most definitely need. That said the other brand says to just tie a knot if the mask is to loose.


I think a knot might be uncomfortable behind my ear.


----------



## muddledmint

HesitantShopper said:


> Question for the petite ladies, i currently use contour shape masks but have interest in a different brand which does the pleated styles instead.
> 
> Do you find these can work for you? My current styles have adjustable ear loops which i most definitely need. That said the other brand says to just tie a knot if the mask is to loose.


I’m not petite but I find pleated masks much more comfortable to wear because they stay in place when I’m talking instead of sliding down under my nose. You can buy those little plastic strap cincher things on amazon and add them to any mask as long as the straps are thin enough. Also ear savers can tighten up a loose mask. I hate the feeling of straps rubbing on the back of my ears so I tend to wear tie back masks or add ear savers to any ear loop masks.


----------



## Gabs007

HesitantShopper said:


> Question for the petite ladies, i currently use contour shape masks but have interest in a different brand which does the pleated styles instead.
> 
> Do you find these can work for you? My current styles have adjustable ear loops which i most definitely need. That said the other brand says to just tie a knot if the mask is to loose.



A friend gave me a piece of wide elastic with 2 buttons on each end, I put the elastic that goes usually over the ear over one of the buttons and the mask then is held in place at the back of the head, works much better because I had bad blisters behind my ears


----------



## maria28

Since it’s mandatory for the kids to wear masks in school, I decided to buy some from Redbubble.com  instead of making more.  I did ask them to choose the design.  Sumikko Gurashi and Final Fantasy


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> I think a knot might be uncomfortable behind my ear.



Exactly my concern and since i get migraines and have major sensitive spots i worry even more lol. Since starting wearing masks my migraines have increased heavily.



muddledmint said:


> I’m not petite but I find pleated masks much more comfortable to wear because they stay in place when I’m talking instead of sliding down under my nose. You can buy those little plastic strap cincher things on amazon and add them to any mask as long as the straps are thin enough. Also ear savers can tighten up a loose mask. I hate the feeling of straps rubbing on the back of my ears so I tend to wear tie back masks or add ear savers to any ear loop masks.



Thank you i'll look into that.



Gabs007 said:


> A friend gave me a piece of wide elastic with 2 buttons on each end, I put the elastic that goes usually over the ear over one of the buttons and the mask then is held in place at the back of the head, works much better because I had bad blisters behind my ears



Clever. I think i have seen some similar items on Etsy for that! I have pressure points all over the place, i can't wear headbands and hats can even be a problem, some my migraines triggers are about things touching parts of my face & head.



maria28 said:


> Since it’s mandatory for the kids to wear masks in school, I decided to buy some from Redbubble.com  instead of making more.  I did ask them to choose the design.  Sumikko Gurashi and Final Fantasy
> 
> View attachment 4842091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842092



Those are cute!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Eileen Fisher


----------



## LaVisioneer

HesitantShopper said:


> Question for the petite ladies, i currently use contour shape masks but have interest in a different brand which does the pleated styles instead.
> 
> Do you find these can work for you? My current styles have adjustable ear loops which i most definitely need. That said the other brand says to just tie a knot if the mask is to loose.



I am petite but have a high nosebridge. The cone style and origami masks work best for me. I bought cotton versions of both of these on Etsy...am I allowed to post links?

Both have wide, 2-3 layers, adjustable ear loops, and one comes in multiple sizes. The cone style also is not close to my nose so I like having that room psychologically.

I have tried I think literally every style. The pleated masks are too loose on me...they creep up to my eyes so I am constantly adjusting.
The contour style feels too tight on my mouth and I found them really hard to breathe through.

Here’s a photo of mask styles I have tried; the ones on the left don’t fit me well, the ones on the right do:


----------



## LaVisioneer

LaVisioneer said:


> I am petite but have a high nosebridge. The cone style and origami masks work best for me. I bought cotton versions of both of these on Etsy...am I allowed to post links?
> 
> Both have wide, 2-3 layers, adjustable ear loops, and one comes in multiple sizes. The cone style also is not close to my nose so I like having that room psychologically.
> 
> I have tried I think literally every style. The pleated masks are too loose on me...they creep up to my eyes so I am constantly adjusting.
> The contour style feels too tight on my mouth and I found them really hard to breathe through.
> 
> Here’s a photo of mask styles I have tried; the ones on the left don’t fit me well, the ones on the right do:
> 
> View attachment 4844758


hmmm not sure why I can’t edit my own posts anymore (not sure if a TPF update or Phone OS update issue...), but the etsy sellers are Starest and okaygoshop for the masks above!


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> I am petite but have a high nosebridge. The cone style and origami masks work best for me. I bought cotton versions of both of these on Etsy...am I allowed to post links?
> 
> Both have wide, 2-3 layers, adjustable ear loops, and one comes in multiple sizes. The cone style also is not close to my nose so I like having that room psychologically.
> 
> I have tried I think literally every style. The pleated masks are too loose on me...they creep up to my eyes so I am constantly adjusting.
> The contour style feels too tight on my mouth and I found them really hard to breathe through.
> 
> Here’s a photo of mask styles I have tried; the ones on the left don’t fit me well, the ones on the right do:
> 
> View attachment 4844758


I've only tried the two styles on the left, the ones that don't work for you. Now you've got me curious about the other two.


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> I've only tried the two styles on the left, the ones that don't work for you. Now you've got me curious about the other two.


 
I was trying to minimize the number of masks I bought...but it seems like with purses I insist on them matching with my clothing and I’m fussy about their functionality   

Now I think as winter approaches it’s not so bad as I can use them as face masks for keeping warm when the pandemic is eventually over (my nose always gets so cold and my winter face mask fogs up sunglasses so bad!)
I’ve also trying to come up with Halloween costume ideas lol! 

These two styles I feel have a better seal around my face and have 2-3 cotton layers, all of which masks studies cite as important for filtering capabilities. I wear these kinds if I need to go inside some place, but I wear the pleated one (since it is looser) if I am walking around outside and might encounter people but can maintain some distance. The cone and origami style still fog up my glasses a little but way less than the other kinds. I feel the material moving slightly as I breathe in and out (I think this means it fits well) but because of the design it feels less smothering than these other two because there is space away from my mouth and nose.

I can only find this one seller on etsy (okgoshop) making the cone style in a very similar way to the n95. The other “cone” designs I see are much closer to the contour style (which works the worst on me personally).

Happy shopping!


----------



## ElainePG

HesitantShopper said:


> Question for the petite ladies, i currently use contour shape masks but have interest in a different brand which does the pleated styles instead.
> 
> Do you find these can work for you? My current styles have adjustable ear loops which i most definitely need. That said the other brand says to just tie a knot if the mask is to loose.


Petite… that's me! I have found a Canadian seller on Etsy who sells the pleated-style masks with adjustable ear loops. I find them extremely comfy.

Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link, but her Etsy name is *DesignsByNinaWozniak*. She has a very wide selection of fabrics is tons of fun prints. And she is a delight to work with.


----------



## Gabs007

LaVisioneer said:


> I was trying to minimize the number of masks I bought...but it seems like with purses I insist on them matching with my clothing and I’m fussy about their functionality
> 
> Now I think as winter approaches it’s not so bad as I can use them as face masks for keeping warm when the pandemic is eventually over (my nose always gets so cold and my winter face mask fogs up sunglasses so bad!)
> I’ve also trying to come up with Halloween costume ideas lol!
> 
> These two styles I feel have a better seal around my face and have 2-3 cotton layers, all of which masks studies cite as important for filtering capabilities. I wear these kinds if I need to go inside some place, but I wear the pleated one (since it is looser) if I am walking around outside and might encounter people but can maintain some distance. The cone and origami style still fog up my glasses a little but way less than the other kinds. I feel the material moving slightly as I breathe in and out (I think this means it fits well) but because of the design it feels less smothering than these other two because there is space away from my mouth and nose.
> 
> I can only find this one seller on etsy (okgoshop) making the cone style in a very similar way to the n95. The other “cone” designs I see are much closer to the contour style (which works the worst on me personally).
> 
> Happy shopping!



I am having a field day with Batman, Joker and Dr Who masks, throw in the odd goth mask with roses and skulls, if we need to wear them, might as well  have some fun with them


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> I was trying to minimize the number of masks I bought...but it seems like with purses I insist on them matching with my clothing and I’m fussy about their functionality
> 
> Now I think as winter approaches it’s not so bad as I can use them as face masks for keeping warm when the pandemic is eventually over (my nose always gets so cold and my winter face mask fogs up sunglasses so bad!)
> I’ve also trying to come up with Halloween costume ideas lol!
> 
> These two styles I feel have a better seal around my face and have 2-3 cotton layers, all of which masks studies cite as important for filtering capabilities. I wear these kinds if I need to go inside some place, but I wear the pleated one (since it is looser) if I am walking around outside and might encounter people but can maintain some distance. The cone and origami style still fog up my glasses a little but way less than the other kinds. I feel the material moving slightly as I breathe in and out (I think this means it fits well) but because of the design it feels less smothering than these other two because there is space away from my mouth and nose.
> 
> I can only find this one seller on etsy (okgoshop) making the cone style in a very similar way to the n95. The other “cone” designs I see are much closer to the contour style (which works the worst on me personally).
> 
> Happy shopping!


Thanks! It isn't like I need more masks but you've got me curious.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Some more of my work custom printed...


----------



## RT1

makeupbyomar said:


> Some more of my work custom printed...
> View attachment 4845801


These are sooo cool!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pollie-Jean said:


> Eileen Fisher
> 
> View attachment 4842515
> View attachment 4842516



Oh love the colors on these!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LaVisioneer said:


> I am petite but have a high nosebridge. The cone style and origami masks work best for me. I bought cotton versions of both of these on Etsy...am I allowed to post links?
> 
> Both have wide, 2-3 layers, adjustable ear loops, and one comes in multiple sizes. The cone style also is not close to my nose so I like having that room psychologically.
> 
> I have tried I think literally every style. The pleated masks are too loose on me...they creep up to my eyes so I am constantly adjusting.
> The contour style feels too tight on my mouth and I found them really hard to breathe through.
> 
> Here’s a photo of mask styles I have tried; the ones on the left don’t fit me well, the ones on the right do:
> 
> View attachment 4844758



Interesting comparisons! i have only tried the contour. It's okay because the ear elastics have adjusters.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ElainePG said:


> Petite… that's me! I have found a Canadian seller on Etsy who sells the pleated-style masks with adjustable ear loops. I find them extremely comfy.
> 
> Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link, but her Etsy name is *DesignsByNinaWozniak*. She has a very wide selection of fabrics is tons of fun prints. And she is a delight to work with.



Awesome, off to look. Thank you! Nowhere near done all the pages but wow talk about variety! she has farm animals, the Gnomes make me laugh ... now back to the looking ...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Gabs007 said:


> I am having a field day with Batman, Joker and Dr Who masks, throw in the odd goth mask with roses and skulls, *if we need to wear them, might as well  have some fun with them*



Couldn't agree more. My younger dd and her fiance all have star wars ones lol. Die hard fans there.


----------



## HesitantShopper

makeupbyomar said:


> Some more of my work custom printed...
> View attachment 4845801



Nice!


----------



## limom

LaVisioneer said:


> I was trying to minimize the number of masks I bought...but it seems like with purses I insist on them matching with my clothing and I’m fussy about their functionality
> 
> Now I think as winter approaches it’s not so bad as I can use them as face masks for keeping warm when the pandemic is eventually over (my nose always gets so cold and my winter face mask fogs up sunglasses so bad!)
> I’ve also trying to come up with Halloween costume ideas lol!
> 
> These two styles I feel have a better seal around my face and have 2-3 cotton layers, all of which masks studies cite as important for filtering capabilities. I wear these kinds if I need to go inside some place, but I wear the pleated one (since it is looser) if I am walking around outside and might encounter people but can maintain some distance. The cone and origami style still fog up my glasses a little but way less than the other kinds. I feel the material moving slightly as I breathe in and out (I think this means it fits well) but because of the design it feels less smothering than these other two because there is space away from my mouth and nose.
> 
> I can only find this one seller on etsy (okgoshop) making the cone style in a very similar way to the n95. The other “cone” designs I see are much closer to the contour style (which works the worst on me personally).
> 
> Happy shopping!


I am so in agreement. I do match my mask to my outfit.  We might as well make the best of it, imo.
I like the origami design as well... 
I think that in winter, I will try the neck garters as well. It is not supposed to be as effective however it seems sufficient for outdoors activities.


----------



## Gabs007

HesitantShopper said:


> Couldn't agree more. My younger dd and her fiance all have star wars ones lol. Die hard fans there.



As I said before, I tend to buy masks where you can thread a new elastic through and then use a broad elastic all the way around the head to avoid my ears being pulled forward and looking like Prince Charles or Dumbo the elephant, the broader elastic makes it so much more comfortable and your ears don't get rubbed raw. I change them daily, colour coordinate with what I wear (which is mainly black anyway), treating them like a fashion accessory is simply much more fun and takes your mind off from the "need to wear a mask" feeling, it is depressing enough so I rather not focus too much on that.


----------



## ElainePG

HesitantShopper said:


> Awesome, off to look. Thank you! Nowhere near done all the pages but *wow talk about variety!* she has farm animals, the Gnomes make me laugh ... now back to the looking ...


I bought one in lavender with hedgehogs on it… makes me smile whenever I wear it.


----------



## Gabs007

I have this one in almost every possible colour combination

But my latest buy is this Dr Who/Cyberman one... Waiting eagerly for delivery


----------



## HesitantShopper

Gabs007 said:


> As I said before, I tend to buy masks where you can thread a new elastic through and then use a broad elastic all the way around the head to avoid my ears being pulled forward and looking like Prince Charles or Dumbo the elephant, the broader elastic makes it so much more comfortable and your ears don't get rubbed raw. I change them daily, colour coordinate with what I wear (which is mainly black anyway), *treating them like a fashion accessory is simply much more fun and takes your mind off from the "need to wear a mask" feeling, it is depressing enough so I rather not focus too much on that.*



Agree. I think of what would i like today, how do i feel, some are patterned others are plain just how i feel that day. My daughters got Llamas with cactus designs... I also have some great mask holders!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ElainePG said:


> I bought one in lavender with hedgehogs on it… makes me smile whenever I wear it.



LOL that is so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Gabs007 said:


> I have this one in almost every possible colour combination
> 
> But my latest buy is this Dr Who/Cyberman one... Waiting eagerly for delivery
> 
> View attachment 4848216
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848217


 Those are great!


----------



## Purseloco

pearlsnjeans said:


> Here's an interesting article from NY Times:
> *Should Masks Be a Fashion Statement?*


Absolutely!


----------



## ElainePG

HesitantShopper said:


> Agree. I think of what would i like today, how do i feel, some are patterned others are plain just how i feel that day. My daughters got Llamas with cactus designs...* I also have some great mask holders*!


I didn't know that mask holders were a "thing." Although it makes perfect sense. What do they look like?


----------



## Gabs007

ElainePG said:


> I didn't know that mask holders were a "thing." Although it makes perfect sense. What do they look like?



Same here, mine go into the washing machine, then on the line or in the dryer, then on a hook where I grab one when I leave the house, every evening they go into the washing bin


----------



## Addicted to bags

ElainePG said:


> I didn't know that mask holders were a "thing." Although it makes perfect sense. What do they look like?


Not OP, but they look like eye glasses holders. You know the chain/cord/beads that hook around the eye glasses and then your neck so when you don't need to wear them they hang around your neck? I even saw some at my local Costco last week.


----------



## Gabs007

Addicted to bags said:


> Not OP, but they look like eye glasses holders. You know the chain/cord/beads that hook around the eye glasses and then your neck so when you don't need to wear them they hang around your neck? I even saw some at my local Costco last week.



Are they something like the thing I use (the broad elastic with 2 buttons on the end that holds the mask in place without it going on my ears and rubbing them raw or forcing them out like sails), they are totally amazing and work wonders


----------



## queenvictoria2

Im curious, are most of you outside of the US? I personally do not think masks are cute or "fashion" and refuse to wear one ever as I believe them to be signs of occult rituals. Everyone I know who does wear them only do so to get in and out of stores without a hassle.


----------



## muddledmint

Gabs007 said:


> Are they something like the thing I use (the broad elastic with 2 buttons on the end that holds the mask in place without it going on my ears and rubbing them raw or forcing them out like sails), they are totally amazing and work wonders


Those are usually called ear savers


----------



## HesitantShopper

ElainePG said:


> I didn't know that mask holders were a "thing." Although it makes perfect sense. What do they look like?



one of mine I have 3 lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

Addicted to bags said:


> Not OP, but they look like eye glasses holders. You know the chain/cord/beads that hook around the eye glasses and then your neck so when you don't need to wear them they hang around your neck? I even saw some at my local Costco last week.



There are those as well, i don't own any chains,  i showed a picture of the kind i have, it's like a little pouch for you to find and store your masks. Etsy has a bunch of them, the main person i buy masks from makes them.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Not OP, but they look like eye glasses holders. You know the chain/cord/beads that hook around the eye glasses and then your neck so when you don't need to wear them they hang around your neck? I even saw some at my local Costco last week.


This sounds like something that would be useful.


----------



## HesitantShopper

queenvictoria2 said:


> Im curious, are most of you outside of the US? I personally do not think masks are cute or "fashion" and refuse to wear one ever as I believe them to be signs of occult rituals. Everyone I know who does wear them only do so to get in and out of stores without a hassle.



They are mandated here, you must wear one in any public indoor space.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> This sounds like something that would be useful.


They are handy.

Sorry, I guess mask holder has two meanings. I use a zip lock bag for the other meaning of mask holder


----------



## muddledmint

whateve said:


> This sounds like something that would be useful.



This is the strap type of mask holder. It’s like a necklace.


----------



## Junkenpo

> Im curious, are most of you outside of the US? I personally do not think masks are cute or "fashion" and refuse to wear one ever as I *believe them to be signs of occult rituals*. Everyone I know who does wear them only do so to get in and out of stores without a hassle.



Wow.  Just wow. Thatʻs a new one.  I have never heard that before. I have no words for how grateful I am that no one in my social groups or workspace has ever expressed anything like this. 

Thank you to everyone in this thread who are being responsible adults by wearing masks and making the best of it with cute and fun prints.


----------



## Gabs007

Junkenpo said:


> Wow.  Just wow. Thatʻs a new one.  I have never heard that before. I have no words for how grateful I am that no one in my social groups or workspace has ever expressed anything like this.
> 
> Thank you to everyone in this thread who are being responsible adults by wearing masks and making the best of it with cute and fun prints.



I had 3 people who expressed something similar (ranging from "muzzled" to "uncomfy") they are now "former friends" and "people who can leave a message on voice mail" - their willingness to put others at risk for their own comfort shows me I really do not need them in my life.


----------



## SwirlyGirly

Gabs007 said:


> I had 3 people who expressed something similar (ranging from "muzzled" to "uncomfy") they are now "former friends" and "people who can leave a message on voice mail" - their willingness to put others at risk for their own comfort shows me I really do not need them in my life.


Same. I am lucky that I live in an area full of responsible, caring people. I have yet to see anyone in public without a mask. People who say and spread crazy **** like this are why we can't have nice things in America. I am so sick of the conspiracy theory wackos with their demon-sperm doctors, science denial, pizza gate baloney!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

queenvictoria2 said:


> Im curious, are most of you outside of the US? I personally do not think masks are cute or "fashion" and refuse to wear one ever as I believe them to be signs of occult rituals. Everyone I know who does wear them only do so to get in and out of stores without a hassle.


What in the actual what? Occult rituals? So you think all doctors or other professionals who have always worn masks to work are members of a cult? This is looney tunes.

And you are saying you know people who wear their masks only to get in and out of stores? So, they take them off inside. What a bunch of science-denying, super-spreading, selfish people who are huge part of the reason why the US is still in the first wave. Wow. I'm glad I don't live wherever it is these people do.


----------



## Gabs007

SwirlyGirly said:


> Same. I am lucky that I live in an area full of responsible, caring people. I have yet to see anyone in public without a mask. People who say and spread crazy **** like this are why we can't have nice things in America. I am so sick of the conspiracy theory wackos with their demon-sperm doctors, science denial, pizza gate baloney!



Honestly, not just the US, I came back from town (masked up, disinfected hands whenever I entered or left a shop) and I couldn't believe how many bleep bleeps were running around without masks, clusters outside and the best thing was one woman in a shop, she wore a mask but had cut a big hole in where nose and mouth are. I went "What the hell is this?" And she said "Wearing a mask but I don't want to worry about oxygen deprivation!" Couldn't stop myself and said "Too later for that, luv. How on earth did we survive as a species or manage to go to the moon?"


----------



## CobaltBlu

Let's please try to stay on the topic of Mask Fashion and not veer off into ....er.....other areas of potential conflict. 

Those little holders are a good idea!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Addicted to bags said:


> Not OP, but they look like eye glasses holders. You know the chain/cord/beads that hook around the eye glasses and then your neck so when you don't need to wear them they hang around your neck? I even saw some at my local Costco last week.


Got it! So if you go inside your car, or someplace else where you don't need your mask, you don't have to take it completely off. Terrific idea. 

ETA: And the mask pouches are clever, too. I saw something on Etsy that I might try. A set of TWO pouches, one marked "clean," the other marked "dirty." Good if you have to switch out pouches during the day. You carry a few fresh masks in the "clean" pouch, then when you take one off you just move it over into the "dirty" one. More sanitary, I think, than just tossing the used mask into the bottom of your purse.


----------



## Souzie

New masks in my two favorite colors..


----------



## Addicted to bags

After going thru dozens and dozens of mask styles, I am finally happy with the Origami style mask with the adjustable ear loops. The contour masks in the middle and upper picture have that wider elastic that pulls my ears out and are uncomfortable.

Btw, I've learned a lot about masks on this thread and thank everyone for their feedback, reviews and links to sellers. TPF is the best!


----------



## HesitantShopper

muddledmint said:


> This is the strap type of mask holder. It’s like a necklace.
> View attachment 4851859



AKA granny chain! like worn for glasses, definitely useful too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ElainePG said:


> Got it! So if you go inside your car, or someplace else where you don't need your mask, you don't have to take it completely off. Terrific idea.
> 
> ETA: And the mask pouches are clever, too. I saw something on Etsy that I might try. A set of TWO pouches, one marked "clean," the other marked "dirty." Good if you have to switch out pouches during the day. You carry a few fresh masks in the "clean" pouch, then when you take one off you just move it over into the "dirty" one. More sanitary, I think, than just tossing the used mask into the bottom of your purse.



Yes, i have seen them as well with the clean & dirty pouch option, super useful for those who need to wear them for a full work day. I like them for keeping them clean and handy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

xsouzie said:


> New masks in my two favorite colors..
> View attachment 4852353



Very pretty and feminine. Great colors!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Addicted to bags said:


> After going thru dozens and dozens of mask styles, I am finally happy with the Origami style mask with the adjustable ear loops. The contour masks in the middle and upper picture have that wider elastic that pulls my ears out and are uncomfortable.
> 
> Btw, I've learned a lot about masks on this thread and thank everyone for their feedback, reviews and links to sellers. TPF is the best!
> 
> View attachment 4852363
> View attachment 4852365



That looks great! nice pattern on it. The origami style is not as common here. I'd have to go through Etsy i guess.


----------



## Addicted to bags

HesitantShopper said:


> That looks great! nice pattern on it. The origami style is not as common here. I'd have to go through Etsy i guess.


I'm in the US and happened to find these homemade masks at my compounding pharmacy. But here's a link to Etsy's origami style masks. Good luck!





__





						Origami face mask - Etsy
					

Check out our origami face mask selection for the very best in unique or custom, handmade pieces from our shops.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## HesitantShopper

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm in the US and happened to find these homemade masks at my compounding pharmacy. But here's a link to Etsy's origami style masks. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origami face mask - Etsy
> 
> 
> Check out our origami face mask selection for the very best in unique or custom, handmade pieces from our shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



Thank you! yes, i am not in the US. I will have a look.


----------



## arnott

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm in the US and happened to find these homemade masks at my compounding pharmacy. But here's a link to Etsy's origami style masks. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origami face mask - Etsy
> 
> 
> Check out our origami face mask selection for the very best in unique or custom, handmade pieces from our shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



You made me curious about the Origami Style masks so I'm thinking about getting this one from Etsy.   Does it look to be the same style as the kind you like?


----------



## muddledmint

The surge in my area seems to be dying down so I’m back to wearing cloth masks when I’m outdoors.

My current mask situation is a silk mask with a filti insert. I’m a big fan of the kes nyc silk masks with ties. It seals really well due to the adjustable ties and no sore ears. Also because it’s a simple rectangular shape with a wide filter opening, it’s easy to cut the filti roll to the exact dimensions of the mask and insert it between the silk layers. The mask does cling to my nose and mouth, but it doesn’t bother me because the silk is so smooth and easy to breathe through. No maskne and comfortable!









						Washable Silk Face Masks - Black Silk - KESNYC.COM
					

Face masks 0ffered in multiple layers of reusable, washable, soft biodegradable materials that provide protection and breathability.




					kesnyc.com


----------



## maria28

I made a Moogle (Final Fantasy) inspired cotton mask last week that I ended up giving to a friend who liked it


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> You made me curious about the Origami Style masks so I'm thinking about getting this one from Etsy.   Does it look to be the same style as the kind you like?


Sorry to answer late, I haven't been on tpf. Yes it does! Did you get it?


----------



## arnott

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry to answer late, I haven't been on tpf. Yes it does! Did you get it?




I got it,  but in a different pattern!    Thanks!   What is it that you like about these Masks?  Are they more 3-D?


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> I got it,  but in a different pattern!    Thanks!   What is it that you like about these Masks?  Are they more 3-D?


Yes! Partially because they are more 3-D and have a little air pocket but mostly because the fit is perfect for my face. I didn't realize it but my face is on the small side so these fit really well. I don't have the open gaps like on the straight rectangular shaped, pleated masks.

How do you like the fit? Does it work for you?


----------



## arnott

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes! Partially because they are more 3-D and have a little air pocket but mostly because the fit is perfect for my face. I didn't realize it but my face is on the small side so these fit really well. I don't have the open gaps like on the straight rectangular shaped, pleated masks.
> 
> How do you like the fit? Does it work for you?



I haven't received it yet,  but I've never had to worry about gapping because I have a large head!


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> I haven't received it yet,  but I've never had to worry about gapping because I have a large head!


Lol, well I'd like to hear your thoughts on it for you.


----------



## arnott

Just picked up this Forky Mask from the Disney Store today!          Not sure how often I'll wear it but it was too cute to pass up for only $7.99 CAD!


----------



## arnott

Love my new Origami Style Pineapple Print Face Mask I got from a Canadian Seller on Etsy! This mask comes in different prints and I chose pineapple because I’ve always wanted a pineapple print mask! Love how the seller even put a pineapple sticker on the packaging! Great presentation! As you can see, the mask is 3-D, so there is an air pocket in front of the mouth so I don’t have to eat the mask whenever I open my mouth!   Also it doesn’t fog up my glasses as it forms to the face and nicely under the chin. Loving this origami style of mask!   And it was only $9.00 Canadian with free shipping!


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> Love my new Origami Style Pineapple Print Face Mask I got from a Canadian Seller on Etsy! This mask comes in different prints and I chose pineapple because I’ve always wanted a pineapple print mask! Love how the seller even put a pineapple sticker on the packaging! Great presentation! As you can see, the mask is 3-D, so there is an air pocket in front of the mouth so I don’t have to eat the mask whenever I open my mouth!   Also it doesn’t fog up my glasses as it forms to the face and nicely under the chin. Loving this origami style of mask!   And it was only $9.00 Canadian with free shipping!



I see we are in agreement regarding the origami style mask. Your print is very cute.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

More silk masks for fall / winter


----------



## arnott

I already have the Coach Blue Rexy Mask and just ordered the Coach Uni Mask because I like the cheerful yellow colour.  My first yellow  Mask!


----------



## LavenderIce

I’ve mostly been using surgical masks, N95 (only when the air quality is unhealthy and the smoke is bad) and cloth masks. They all pass the candle blowing test. Now, I’ve got the very posh and glam Dita Von Teese mask coming. I can’t wait to see how it holds up.


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> I’ve mostly been using surgical masks, N95 (only when the air quality is unhealthy and the smoke is bad) and cloth masks. They all pass the candle blowing test. Now, I’ve got the very posh and glam Dita Von Teese mask coming. I can’t wait to see how it holds up.
> View attachment 4868613



Wow, so nice!   It looks like a bra cup!        Where did you order it and how much?  TIA!


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> Wow, so nice!   It looks like a bra cup!        Where did you order it and how much?  TIA!


It's made of the same material as the bras in her line.  If you follow her on IG she posts the link.


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> It's made of the same material as the bras in her line.  If you follow her on IG she posts the link.



Thanks!   I just checked and it's sold out!


----------



## HesitantShopper

arnott said:


> Just picked up this Forky Mask from the Disney Store today!          Not sure how often I'll wear it but it was too cute to pass up for only $7.99 CAD!



 That's cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

arnott said:


> Love my new Origami Style Pineapple Print Face Mask I got from a Canadian Seller on Etsy! This mask comes in different prints and I chose pineapple because I’ve always wanted a pineapple print mask! Love how the seller even put a pineapple sticker on the packaging! Great presentation! As you can see, the mask is 3-D, so there is an air pocket in front of the mouth so I don’t have to eat the mask whenever I open my mouth!   Also it doesn’t fog up my glasses as it forms to the face and nicely under the chin. Loving this origami style of mask!   And it was only $9.00 Canadian with free shipping!




Really nice! sounds like a great deal as well. I just saw one recently on someone at the mall!(that style) Do you mind sharing who the seller is?


----------



## HesitantShopper

arnott said:


> I already have the Coach Blue Rexy Mask and just ordered the Coach Uni Mask because I like the cheerful yellow colour.  My first yellow  Mask!



Pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

arnott said:


> Wow, so nice!   It looks like a bra cup!        Where did you order it and how much?  TIA!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LavenderIce said:


> I’ve mostly been using surgical masks, N95 (only when the air quality is unhealthy and the smoke is bad) and cloth masks. They all pass the candle blowing test. Now, I’ve got the very posh and glam Dita Von Teese mask coming. I can’t wait to see how it holds up.
> View attachment 4868613



Very formal looking!


----------



## pixiejenna

Pollie-Jean said:


> More silk masks for fall / winter
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867585
> View attachment 4867586



Are these the slip masks? I just got a few last week but I haven’t tried them yet, I’ll probably try them on Wednesday. I also ordered two other types masks one silk and one disposable that were recommended on TPF that I will probably get later this week. I’ve been using disposable surgical ones since my work no longer allows the ones with valves which is what I was using. I had some of the Johnny was masks but they are cotton on the inside, so I was thinking the silk on the inside would be softer/not irritate my acme so much. The disposable ones I ordered look somewhat like a origami style mask not touching it as much. I talk a lot at work and I always feel like my mask is in my mouth. I feel like I have spent a excessive amount of money on masks this year, something I have only used once pre-covid lol.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pixiejenna said:


> *Are these the slip masks? *I just got a few last week but I haven’t tried them yet, I’ll probably try them on Wednesday. I also ordered two other types masks one silk and one disposable that were recommended on TPF that I will probably get later this week. I’ve been using disposable surgical ones since my work no longer allows the ones with valves which is what I was using. I had some of the Johnny was masks but they are cotton on the inside, so I was thinking the silk on the inside would be softer/not irritate my acme so much. The disposable ones I ordered look somewhat like a origami style mask not touching it as much. I talk a lot at work and I always feel like my mask is in my mouth. I feel like I have spent a excessive amount of money on masks this year, something I have only used once pre-covid lol.


Yes , but they have not yet been delivered . So I can't say how they will work for . My Jadicted masks are pure silk and I love them , but they are sold out  and I need more different styles for fall . I hope they'll be comfortable !
I think masks remain a good investment given the increasing number of cases . They will certainly be with us for a long time


----------



## arnott

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! sounds like a great deal as well. I just saw one recently on someone at the mall!(that style) Do you mind sharing who the seller is?



Thanks!  The seller is TaraLynnCreates!


----------



## arnott

Love this print from a Quebec company, plus it's in Origami style:



I may buy it, but the website is in French.  Good luck to me ordering in French.  I understand about 60% of what is written!   









						Série artiste - FlaFla / Renard — Augustin & co
					

Notre masque (non-médical) est conçu pour offrir une couverture optimale du visage tout en étant confortable. Son design épouse naturellement la forme du nez (sans broche).   Élastiques ajustables à l’aide d’un noeud.    LIVRAISON EXPRESS AU QUÉBEC - avec numéro de suivi / 5$   LIVRAISON GRATUITE AV




					masquesaugustin.com


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jadicted has new styles


----------



## Gabs007

I am wondering if anybody has tried that? It seems like a good idea, popped up on my FB, but I am a leery about those FB advertisements, usually junk, so I thought I ask









						LITTLE FLAIR
					

Your One-Stop-Shop for the trendiest products and original gifts · Part of the profits donated to charities · Every Little Bit Helps · 24/7 Customer Service · 100% No-Risk Money Back Guarantee · Enjoy Free Worldwide Shipping on ALL orders from $40+ · Secured payment




					little-flair.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Slip mask review LOVE IT. I wore it for the first time today and it was by far the most comfortable mask I;ve tried. I decided to test it after I got home because I felt like it was probably not super effective. My main hesitation in wearing it to work is because I work in retail and am exposed to hundreds/thousands of people depending on the day many of whom refuse to wear their masks properly. I had a n99 mask with a valve and they no longer allow them or neck gators. I did the candle test and it passed which I was not expecting it to even though it is three layers the outer layers are silk with a cotton inner lining. I then decided to compare it to my other masks with the candle my Cambridge n99 mask passed too. My Johnny was mask which is only 2 layers the flame moved but didn’t extinguish. Then I went to the surgical masks I’ve been wearing at work since the valve one was banned and I was actually able to blow the candle out with it. The surgical mask result really shocked me it is also a 3 layer mask. I’m not a scientist but those are the results that I had. I would suggest that you give the candle test a try with the masks your currently using. The cons of the slip mask is the cost is expensive, having to wash after each use and I would imagine that it could be stained from makeup. I got the black and the leopard print colors, they only offer 3 the last color is a light pink which I felt like wouldn’t be good for me and wash me out color wise. I hope they expand with more colors/prints in the future I will probably order more. I have a few other masks on their way I want to try out before getting more slip masks.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The slip masks are great and worth every penny  ! Inside and outside made of silk and a very comfortable fit


----------



## pixiejenna

We got the same ones! I wore the leopard today and will wear the black tomorrow as long as it’s dried before I go to work.


----------



## arnott

What's a slip mask?  I tried googling and sleep mask came up.


----------



## muddledmint

arnott said:


> What's a slip mask?  I tried googling and sleep mask came up.


Pbi, I believe slip is the brand name. These masks are sold at Nordstrom and other places. Kind of pricey but a lot of good reviews


----------



## muddledmint

pixiejenna said:


> Slip mask review LOVE IT. I wore it for the first time today and it was by far the most comfortable mask I;ve tried. I decided to test it after I got home because I felt like it was probably not super effective. My main hesitation in wearing it to work is because I work in retail and am exposed to hundreds/thousands of people depending on the day many of whom refuse to wear their masks properly. I had a n99 mask with a valve and they no longer allow them or neck gators. I did the candle test and it passed which I was not expecting it to even though it is three layers the outer layers are silk with a cotton inner lining. I then decided to compare it to my other masks with the candle my Cambridge n99 mask passed too. My Johnny was mask which is only 2 layers the flame moved but didn’t extinguish. Then I went to the surgical masks I’ve been wearing at work since the valve one was banned and I was actually able to blow the candle out with it. The surgical mask result really shocked me it is also a 3 layer mask. I’m not a scientist but those are the results that I had. I would suggest that you give the candle test a try with the masks your currently using. The cons of the slip mask is the cost is expensive, having to wash after each use and I would imagine that it could be stained from makeup. I got the black and the leopard print colors, they only offer 3 the last color is a light pink which I felt like wouldn’t be good for me and wash me out color wise. I hope they expand with more colors/prints in the future I will probably order more. I have a few other masks on their way I want to try out before getting more slip masks.


I’m a big fan of silk for masks. They feel so much better on the skin than cotton and reduce my maskne. I haven’t tried slip because some reviews said they were hot and I live in a tropical climate, but I love kes silk masks with a filter insert.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> What's a slip mask?  I tried googling and sleep mask came up.



The brand is called slip they’re know for their silk pillow cases. I got mine from nordies https://www.nordstrom.com/s/slip-pu...dsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=black



muddledmint said:


> I’m a big fan of silk for masks. They feel so much better on the skin than cotton and reduce my maskne. I haven’t tried slip because some reviews said they were hot and I live in a tropical climate, but I love kes silk masks with a filter insert.



I have sensitive skin and the disposable ones irritate my cheeks. I also have major acme, I have PCOS so I always have acme but it is definitely worse in my chin since having to wear masks. Today I wore it to work so 8 hours and at times it felt warm especially when I had to do a lot of talking non stop(new hire training). My mask with valves were warmer, so compared to that not as bad. However I would probably feel different about it if I lived in a tropical climate, it would probably be too warm;sweaty.  I just got another brand of silk masks I’ll be trying too, from Wolford these are only 2 layers. I did the candle test with them and they also passed too. I’ll probably wear one my next day of work.


----------



## Souzie

Holiday themed masks from PookandLoo. The rose mask is from TheTossedBouquet..


----------



## muddledmint

pixiejenna said:


> The brand is called slip they’re know for their silk pillow cases. I got mine from nordies https://www.nordstrom.com/s/slip-pure-silk-adult-pleated-face-covering/5665313?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=black
> 
> 
> 
> I have sensitive skin and the disposable ones irritate my cheeks. I also have major acme, I have PCOS so I always have acme but it is definitely worse in my chin since having to wear masks. Today I wore it to work so 8 hours and at times it felt warm especially when I had to do a lot of talking non stop(new hire training). My mask with valves were warmer, so compared to that not as bad. However I would probably feel different about it if I lived in a tropical climate, it would probably be too warm;sweaty.  I just got another brand of silk masks I’ll be trying too, from Wolford these are only 2 layers. I did the candle test with them and they also passed too. I’ll probably wear one my next day of work.


Yes, talking a lot with a mask on is soooooo irritating to my chin! Plus nobody can hear me so I have to say everything twice


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Holiday themed masks from PookandLoo. The rose mask is from TheTossedBouquet..
> View attachment 4872464



Nice  Penguins!


----------



## HesitantShopper

arnott said:


> Thanks!  The seller is TaraLynnCreates!



Terrific! thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

arnott said:


> Love this print from a Quebec company, plus it's in Origami style:
> 
> 
> 
> I may buy it, but the website is in French.  Good luck to me ordering in French.  I understand about 60% of what is written!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Série artiste - FlaFla / Renard — Augustin & co
> 
> 
> Notre masque (non-médical) est conçu pour offrir une couverture optimale du visage tout en étant confortable. Son design épouse naturellement la forme du nez (sans broche).   Élastiques ajustables à l’aide d’un noeud.    LIVRAISON EXPRESS AU QUÉBEC - avec numéro de suivi / 5$   LIVRAISON GRATUITE AV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquesaugustin.com




That is gorgeous! yeah my french is limited to what i learned in school lol. so barely usable.


----------



## pixiejenna

muddledmint said:


> Yes, talking a lot with a mask on is soooooo irritating to my chin! Plus nobody can hear me so I have to say everything twice



Most of my talking at work is on the phone, I actually had them buy me a ear piece because my ear was physically hurting from answering the phone so much no problems with them hearing me luckily. I only have to repeat myself because of how stupid people are on the phone, do you think of asking me 3 times in a row if we have Clorox wipes will make them magically appear because it won’t. I know that most of the cashiers between wearing a mask and having the plexiglass walls they feel like they are yelling all day long.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Addicted to bags said:


> After going thru dozens and dozens of mask styles, I am finally happy with the Origami style mask with the adjustable ear loops. The contour masks in the middle and upper picture have that wider elastic that pulls my ears out and are uncomfortable.
> 
> Btw, I've learned a lot about masks on this thread and thank everyone for their feedback, reviews and links to sellers. TPF is the best!
> 
> View attachment 4852363
> View attachment 4852365



Yes, I agree. I find the origami and cone designs to fit the best on me. I would bet my cone style is actually fitted well enough to be pretty effective but I cannot verify this scientifically. 



Addicted to bags said:


> Yes! Partially because they are more 3-D and have a little air pocket but mostly because the fit is perfect for my face. I didn't realize it but my face is on the small side so these fit really well. I don't have the open gaps like on the straight rectangular shaped, pleated masks.
> 
> How do you like the fit? Does it work for you?



Here’s a photo I posted in another thread comparing all the types of masks I have tried. For indoor use I prefer origami and cone. I will sometimes wear the pleated style outside where transmission is less of a risk. I find the contour style to be too close to my mouth and nose.


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 4878031


Oh My, this is really cool...in a frightening kind of way.   
Where did you get this wonderful mask?


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> Oh My, this is really cool...in a frightening kind of way.
> Where did you get this wonderful mask?


thanks! 
every gal should have her little secret...


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> every gal should have her little secret...


----------



## Addicted to bags

LaVisioneer said:


> Yes, I agree. I find the origami and cone designs to fit the best on me. I would bet my cone style is actually fitted well enough to be pretty effective but I cannot verify this scientifically.
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a photo I posted in another thread comparing all the types of masks I have tried. For indoor use I prefer origami and cone. I will sometimes wear the pleated style outside where transmission is less of a risk. I find the contour style to be too close to my mouth and nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876740


Great review and pics! I believe I read on this thread (sorry don't know the person's name) recommend you can do a candle blowing test to test how effective your mask is. Go back several pages and I believe the comments are there. I have't tried the candle myself yet. 

Btw, who did you purchase your cloth cone style mask from? Are they on Etsy?


----------



## PandasMom

I'm thinking this is related to general mask fashion.  Has anyone picked up one of these Polaroid face shields (or any face shield) to use in addition to the mask?  If so, do you like it?  Thanks.


----------



## RT1

PandasMom said:


> I'm thinking this is related to general mask fashion.  Has anyone picked up one of these Polaroid face shields (or any face shield) to use in addition to the mask?  If so, do you like it?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878379


I don't quite think I'm down for one of these.     
I've seen lots of people wearing them, but if it comes down to this, I'll just put my full face motorcycle helmet on.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Addicted to bags said:


> Great review and pics! I believe I read on this thread (sorry don't know the person's name) recommend you can do a candle blowing test to test how effective your mask is. Go back several pages and I believe the comments are there. I have't tried the candle myself yet.
> 
> Btw, who did you purchase your cloth cone style mask from? Are they on Etsy?


Yes, Etsy. The seller is okaygoshop. They sell multiple types of the fine design in multiple sizes. Mine are the non reversible kind with wire but I might get a reversible one, too.  There’s more fabric available than the photos posted, so you might message them


----------



## muddledmint

PandasMom said:


> I'm thinking this is related to general mask fashion.  Has anyone picked up one of these Polaroid face shields (or any face shield) to use in addition to the mask?  If so, do you like it?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878379


I wear a face shield all day at work but find them very uncomfortable to wear outside of work. They shift around on my head if I’m not wearing a scrub hat and get blown around from wind. They make a really loud rattling noise on very windy days.


----------



## HesitantShopper

xsouzie said:


> Holiday themed masks from PookandLoo. The rose mask is from TheTossedBouquet..
> View attachment 4872464



How fun! Penguins are so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 4878031



That one definitely makes folks do a double take!


----------



## PandasMom

Thanks to all who responded to my inquiry about the face shield. I appreciate the input!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

For cats.  





__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Cats and dogs can catch covid good luck on getting either one to wear a mask lol. My guys are pamper cats and don’t go outside.


----------



## limom

Really well done!


----------



## ElainePG

limom said:


> Really well done!



This is brilliant!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

My new origami masks. Thanks for the tip TPFers.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> For cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



LOL! i don't have anymore outdoor cats and the indoor ones would most definitely refuse that!


----------



## HesitantShopper

winnie_cooper said:


> My new origami masks. Thanks for the tip TPFers.
> 
> View attachment 4883146



Very nice! great pattern choices.


----------



## arnott

Coach Uni Mask arrived today!


----------



## HesitantShopper

arnott said:


> Coach Uni Mask arrived today!




That's pretty! How is it?


----------



## arnott

Coach Outlet just listed a bunch of new Masks:


----------



## arnott

HesitantShopper said:


> That's pretty! How is it?



Thanks!   It's breathable with adjustable ear straps, and a pocket for a filter!


----------



## HesitantShopper

arnott said:


> Thanks!   It's breathable with adjustable ear straps, and a pocket for a filter!



Sounds good! enjoy.


----------



## dooneybaby

A couple of months ago I searched the internet for luxury designer face masks. After all, what would I wear with an Hermes scarf or Versace silk shirt? Let's see, St. John knits face masks are $40 and $50. A set of 4 from Johnny Was is $40. Then I thought, "What am I going to do with all of these masks when the pandemic is over?"  I'll stick with the cheaper ones.


----------



## dooneybaby

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 4878031


Perfect with the Balenciaga. It's a mood.


----------



## LaVisioneer

dooneybaby said:


> A couple of months ago I searched the internet for luxury designer face masks. After all, what would I wear with an Hermes scarf or Versace silk shirt? Let's see, St. John knits face masks are $40 and $50. A set of 4 from Johnny Was is $40. Then I thought, "What am I going to do with all of these masks when the pandemic is over?"  I'll stick with the cheaper ones.


 
I keep wanting to buy more masks in pretty colors to match my outfits and I have to keep telling myself that.

Some post-covid uses I can think of are: face mask for the winter when it’s cold outside, Halloween costumes, wear to work when you have a cold so you don’t give to your coworkers, masks for cleaning (most of the fabric masks don’t technically filter small particles but I notice a difference with my allergies when I wear outside!), or using an outhouse like at the National parks (cause they smell). I also wonder if food service workers could wear these if they were using disposable masks before?


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> I keep wanting to buy more masks in pretty colors to match my outfits and I have to keep telling myself that.
> 
> Some post-covid uses I can think of are: face mask for the winter when it’s cold outside, Halloween costumes, wear to work when you have a cold so you don’t give to your coworkers, masks for cleaning (most of the fabric masks don’t technically filter small particles but I notice a difference with my allergies when I wear outside!), or using an outhouse like at the National parks (cause they smell). I also wonder if food service workers could wear these if they were using disposable masks before?


I was already wearing masks for cleaning so I'll probably use mine for that.

Since I rarely leave the house, I don't need any more masks than those I already have, but I've been tempted to get a few more just because I like the designs. I used a mask today to get my instacart order from my shopper.


----------



## carterazo

Found these ethnic beauties a while back. The first photo are designs from Panama. The second has designs from different regions in Mexico.


----------



## arnott

LaVisioneer said:


> Some post-covid uses I can think of are: face mask for the winter when it’s cold outside, Halloween costumes, wear to work when you have a cold so you don’t give to your coworkers, masks for cleaning (most of the fabric masks don’t technically filter small particles but I notice a difference with my allergies when I wear outside!), or using an outhouse like at the National parks (cause they smell). I also wonder if food service workers could wear these if they were using disposable masks before?



Before the pandemic, I would not leave the house without putting on some makeup, but now I've been enjoying skipping makeup.   Just throw on a mask and walk out the door!


----------



## limom

After the pandemic, I will still be wearing masks in the subway/train/bus.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm in California.  Our governor announced this week that our state will review any FDA approved vaccine before distribution here.  So, even if a vaccine is approved early next year, they might not be made available until later in the year.  Masks will be here for a while.


----------



## LaVisioneer

arnott said:


> Before the pandemic, I would not leave the house without putting on some makeup, but now I've been enjoying skipping makeup.   Just throw on a mask and walk out the door!



Actually, me too! I have definitely worn some outfits I would never be caught dead in pre-covid, too  

I still wear makeup for zoom though.

An interesting time for fashion


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Before the pandemic, I would not leave the house without putting on some makeup, but now I've been enjoying skipping makeup.   Just throw on a mask and walk out the door!



I‘m the opposite I never wear make up and now that I[m wearing a mask I actually am wearing some make up. I use a highlighter as a eye shadow and mascara not much but more than my normal routine of lip balm/gloss. Because  I feel like my face is covered up so much between the mask and my glasses I want people to be able to see something on my face. I do cringe when I see people taking their masks off and the inside is caked with makeup.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## PandasMom

I just received my first Slip mask.  So far, I'm happy with the fit and the texture.  Thanks to those who weighed in on this type of mask.  I bought the black one.  A classic look like a black silk blouse.  With the way the light hits it, the visual texture is really pretty.  It looks elegant in its simplicity. (As a side note, if you asked me a year ago if I thought I'd be talking about mask fashion, I'd say you were crazy.  Twilight Zone, anyone?)


----------



## PandasMom

LaVisioneer said:


> I keep wanting to buy more masks in pretty colors to match my outfits and I have to keep telling myself that.
> 
> Some post-covid uses I can think of are: face mask for the winter when it’s cold outside, Halloween costumes, wear to work when you have a cold so you don’t give to your coworkers, masks for cleaning (most of the fabric masks don’t technically filter small particles but I notice a difference with my allergies when I wear outside!), or using an outhouse like at the National parks (cause they smell). I also wonder if food service workers could wear these if they were using disposable masks before?


These are really good ideas.  With people staying at home more, I've noticed a huge uptick in backyard fire pit usage in our neighborhood and all the smoke that goes with it.  So it's been handy to put this on during our evening walks.  I've also felt for a long time that the custom in Asia of wearing a mask when you're under the weather was exceedingly considerate and thoughtful.  So even to protect others from getting a cold or to help with seasonal allergies, they will be a good thing to have around post-covid.


----------



## arnott

The most subtle out of all my Masks!   Roger Taylor (Drummer for Queen) Face Mask:


----------



## arnott

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4886543
> View attachment 4886544



Where did you get the Purple one?!    Looks so luxurious!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

arnott said:


> Where did you get the Purple one?!    Looks so luxurious!


Etsy


----------



## LavenderIce

Since I use surgical masks more often then cloth masks, I have more scrub caps and ear savers made by coworkers.





To stay on topic here are a couple of cloth masks I do have


----------



## Addicted to bags

LavenderIce said:


> Since I use surgical masks more often then cloth masks, I have more scrub caps and ear savers made by coworkers.
> View attachment 4891085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891087
> 
> To stay on topic here are a couple of cloth masks I do have
> View attachment 4891090


"I practice safe six"


----------



## Pollie-Jean

More than18,600 new infections here 

Silk masks work best for me


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bought some Uniqlo Airism masks that I've so much about. I'll report back after I wash them. They come 3 in a pack for $14.99. I've heard they are very breathable so we'll see. It's 3 layers.


----------



## LavenderIce

Addicted to bags said:


> Bought some Uniqlo Airism masks that I've so much about. I'll report back after I wash them. They come 3 in a pack for $14.99. I've heard they are very breathable so we'll see. It's 3 layers.
> 
> View attachment 4893761



Please report back.  btw, your pup in your avator is a cutie!


----------



## arnott

Picked up this Halloween Mask at the Disney Store today!  It was on sale plus I had a 25% off coupon so I paid $4.49 plus tax.  Plan to wear this in October next year, but I can imagine my Mom going, "By the time Halloween comes next year, the pandemic will be over!"!


----------



## maria28

Finally finished  making the extra masks  for the kids and 3 normal ones for my mother in law... naruto - overwatch - Fullmetal alchemist - miffy -sumikkogurashi - kuromi -final fantasy VII - One Piece

View attachment 4901440


----------



## arnott

My new Disney Gingerbread  Mask!   My local Disney Store sold out of these, so I traveled to a further Disney Store and bought 2 using my 25% off coupon!   It's the only time I've ever bought 2 of the same pattern Mask because I love the pattern so much!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LavenderIce said:


> Please report back.  btw, your pup in your avator is a cutie!


Ok, I've washed and worn the Airism mask. I give them a B+ overall. They steam my eyeglasses up which is annoying and takes away from an A rating. They are comfortable and don't hurt my ears. I purchased the medium and I've found thru trial and error that my face seems to be small for most masks. They are machine washable which is handy if you don't like to hand wash your masks. My favorite is still the origami style masks.

Thank you for the compliment to my pup, Noodle


----------



## cheremushki

Before anyone says.. I know I know.. this is not for outdoors use.  
Making the most of my quarantine time back in April.  For my everyday I prefer just plain black cloth mask.


----------



## carterazo

cheremushki said:


> Before anyone says.. I know I know.. this is not for outdoors use.
> Making the most of my quarantine time back in April.  For my everyday I prefer just plain black cloth mask.
> 
> View attachment 4905419



Beautiful!  It looks like a bridal mask to me.


----------



## cheremushki

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!  It looks like a bridal mask to me.


 Thank you! My bf calls it the "Santa Clause" mask.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jadicted


----------



## arnott

Unexpected visit to the Coach Outlet today!   Here's my loot!


----------



## RT1

Has anyone checked these cool masks out yet?
If so, I'd like to know your comments on them.


White and Gold Foil Butterfly – The Chrysalis Lab 
White and Silver Mesh Butterfly – The Chrysalis Lab


----------



## arnott

My new Coach Mask matches my Shirt!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Found these ethnic beauties a while back. The first photo are designs from Panama. The second has designs from different regions in Mexico.



Very nice!



Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4886543
> View attachment 4886544



Oh pretty colors! and adore polka dots.



LavenderIce said:


> Since I use surgical masks more often then cloth masks, I have more scrub caps and ear savers made by coworkers.
> View attachment 4891085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891087
> 
> To stay on topic here are a couple of cloth masks I do have
> View attachment 4891090



Those are all great, the "I practice.. " is hilarious!



Addicted to bags said:


> Bought some Uniqlo Airism masks that I've so much about. I'll report back after I wash them. They come 3 in a pack for $14.99. I've heard they are very breathable so we'll see. It's 3 layers.
> 
> View attachment 4893761



I'll be curious to hear your thoughts!



arnott said:


> Picked up this Halloween Mask at the Disney Store today!  It was on sale plus I had a 25% off coupon so I paid $4.49 plus tax.  Plan to wear this in October next year, but I can imagine my Mom going, "By the time Halloween comes next year, the pandemic will be over!"!




So cute! my grandson has one from the Disney store in a Christmas theme.


----------



## arnott

Swipe sideways to see Derek and Julianne Hough modelling the Mask!


----------



## arnott

Regular price $7.99 on clearance for $1.00!   And to my surprise there was an extra 25%  off the sale price so it ended up being only 75 cents!   As a bonus, that Derek also owns this Mask!


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Regular price $7.99 on clearance for $1.00!   And to my surprise there was an extra 25%  off the sale price so it ended up being only 75 cents!   As a bonus, that Derek also owns this Mask!



sure hope you won't need this by next Christmas - or any time after that


----------



## makeupbyomar

My custom mask collection featuring some of my fashion editorial work. (I cropped my work to fit the masks)


----------



## arnott

Just received this today!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m totally obsessed with these pretty AND protective FFP2 masks from Masklab. I’ve ordered quite a few designs already with more coming.


----------



## muddledmint

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m totally obsessed with these pretty AND protective FFP2 masks from Masklab. I’ve ordered quite a few designs already with more coming.


These seem much better than cloth masks and loose fitting surgical masks, and also a lot cuter than kn95s. I’ve been wearing the Korean version kf94 masks (same boat shape but no fun colors or designs) for medium risk situations. I think more people should start wearing better masks and stop using cloth masks now that there are better options available. Cloth masks were only supposed to be a stop gap emergency measure due to the shortage of real masks.


----------



## nycmamaofone

muddledmint said:


> These seem much better than cloth masks and loose fitting surgical masks, and also a lot cuter than kn95s. I’ve been wearing the Korean version kf94 masks (same boat shape but no fun colors or designs) for medium risk situations. I think more people should start wearing better masks and stop using cloth masks now that there are better options available. Cloth masks were only supposed to be a stop gap emergency measure due to the shortage of real masks.


I agree 100%!! Cloth masks offer barely any protection and they are more uncomfortable than the KF94 ones. I think people assume they are harder to breathe in but the opposite is true.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I know it’s not cute patterns or anything but I love the colors! And when I try it on... I can BREATHE.

I know folks are getting vaccinated (patiently waiting for my turn) but I still plan on wearing masks even afterwards.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> I know it’s not cute patterns or anything but I love the colors! And when I try it on... I can BREATHE.
> 
> I know folks are getting vaccinated (patiently waiting for my turn) but I still plan on wearing masks even afterwards.


I like these colors! We've been vaccinated but still wearing masks as most places are still requiring it. I'm not as concerned that my mask is protective so these days I'm going for comfort.


----------



## muddledmint

Kevinaxx said:


> I know it’s not cute patterns or anything but I love the colors! And when I try it on... I can BREATHE.
> 
> I know folks are getting vaccinated (patiently waiting for my turn) but I still plan on wearing masks even afterwards.


While I hate wearing masks, I love the fact that I haven’t had a single respiratory infection in the past year! I don’t know how I’m going to feel when we can stop with the masks, knowing that I’m inhaling everyone’s spit and mucus particles again! It will be hard to give up the protection.

I highly recommend people stop with the cloth masks and switch to masks like kf94s. These are very breathable because they don’t touch your mouth or nostrils, and they provide a lot more protection than cloth. You never know what’s going to happen with these variants, especially if you haven’t been vaccinated yet.


----------



## whateve

muddledmint said:


> While I hate wearing masks, I love the fact that I haven’t had a single respiratory infection in the past year! I don’t know how I’m going to feel when we can stop with the masks, knowing that I’m inhaling everyone’s spit and mucus particles again! It will be hard to give up the protection.
> 
> I highly recommend people stop with the cloth masks and switch to masks like kf94s. These are very breathable because they don’t touch your mouth or nostrils, and they provide a lot more protection than cloth. You never know what’s going to happen with these variants, especially if you haven’t been vaccinated yet.


Both DH and I have respiratory problems. We really hoped they would improve with wearing masks but the opposite has happened. My asthma is so much worse. I don't know why. I'm allergic to dust and wore a mask before covid to clean house.


----------



## nycmamaofone

whateve said:


> Both DH and I have respiratory problems. We really hoped they would improve with wearing masks but the opposite has happened. My asthma is so much worse. I don't know why. I'm allergic to dust and wore a mask before covid to clean house.


Which masks are you wearing? Have you tried a KF94? They’re made with dust in mind originally and now can also be used for Covid protection.


----------



## muddledmint

whateve said:


> Both DH and I have respiratory problems. We really hoped they would improve with wearing masks but the opposite has happened. My asthma is so much worse. I don't know why. I'm allergic to dust and wore a mask before covid to clean house.


I’ve noticed some masks (cloth and medical grade) give off a lot of lint! Even before the pandemic I had to wear surgical masks for work, and several times I had gone into coughing fits because I inhaled something from a mask I had just put on. However, I have not had this issue with kf94s.


----------



## limom

Is it ok to get the Kf 94 on line?


----------



## whateve

nycmamaofone said:


> Which masks are you wearing? Have you tried a KF94? They’re made with dust in mind originally and now can also be used for Covid protection.





muddledmint said:


> I’ve noticed some masks (cloth and medical grade) give off a lot of lint! Even before the pandemic I had to wear surgical masks for work, and several times I had gone into coughing fits because I inhaled something from a mask I had just put on. However, I have not had this issue with kf94s.


The masks I've been using are KN95. I haven't tried Kf94s.


----------



## nycmamaofone

limom said:


> Is it ok to get the Kf 94 on line?


Yes. You can get them at these reputable sellers:










						KF94 Masks, Posh, BOTN, Blue Mask, K-Beauty, Ginseng
					

KF94 Masks, Korean Red Ginseng, MIGUHARA - Official distributor. Leading distributor of KF94 masks in the United States Of America.




					behealthyusa.net
				












						KollecteUSA - Where East Meets West
					

KollecteUSA ,Los Angeles based company, that directly imports authentic Korean goods to the US. Our most popular items include KF94 face masks, PPE, K-pop merchandise, Kahi products, skincare, cosmetics, foods & snacks, and household items. Fast and free shipping (Over $100) - Contact us for any...




					kollecteusa.com
				








__





						Redirect Page using setInterval Method
					





					www.everydaybeautylab.com


----------



## limom

nycmamaofone said:


> Yes. You can get them at these reputable sellers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KF94 Masks, Posh, BOTN, Blue Mask, K-Beauty, Ginseng
> 
> 
> KF94 Masks, Korean Red Ginseng, MIGUHARA - Official distributor. Leading distributor of KF94 masks in the United States Of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> behealthyusa.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KollecteUSA - Where East Meets West
> 
> 
> KollecteUSA ,Los Angeles based company, that directly imports authentic Korean goods to the US. Our most popular items include KF94 face masks, PPE, K-pop merchandise, Kahi products, skincare, cosmetics, foods & snacks, and household items. Fast and free shipping (Over $100) - Contact us for any...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kollecteusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Page using setInterval Method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.everydaybeautylab.com


Thanks.


----------



## nycmamaofone

limom said:


> Is it ok to get the Kf 94 on line?


Also, let me know if you need any recommendations. I personally like Bluna for an average woman’s face. The BOTN large is good for a larger face, but they also have a medium (which I haven’t tried). Both have adjustable ear loops. A lot of people also like the Blue masks.


----------



## Kevinaxx

muddledmint said:


> While I hate wearing masks, I love the fact that I haven’t had a single respiratory infection in the past year! I don’t know how I’m going to feel when we can stop with the masks, knowing that I’m inhaling everyone’s spit and mucus particles again! It will be hard to give up the protection.
> 
> I highly recommend people stop with the cloth masks and switch to masks like kf94s. These are very breathable because they don’t touch your mouth or nostrils, and they provide a lot more protection than cloth. You never know what’s going to happen with these variants, especially if you haven’t been vaccinated yet.


This one actually doesn’t touch my mouth or nose!!! Which is why I can breathe. It also has a slip for the filters. Tbh, even with the cloth I’m very careful not to let anyone near me—six feet is the bare minimum.

I do make exception for a few friends I know that have to be super careful. Like earlier I saw a friend that has a 94 year old grandma he takes care of.

work also provides me with weekly tests sent to my house for free.


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> I like these colors! We've been vaccinated but still wearing masks as most places are still requiring it. I'm not as concerned that my mask is protective so these days I'm going for comfort.


My friend is vaccinated and still wear his mask. I will be too once I am (which is why I actually am still investing $$ in masks).

other people won’t know whose been vaccinated and who hasn’t and tbh, as much as I’m sick of the mask—to me it’s just a common courtesy, just as it is with distance.  And when one is vaccinated—it doesn’t mean that you can’t carry the virus on you... I still remember that article about how long it can live depending on the surface... so I’m not just protecting myself but also people around me.


----------



## muddledmint

nycmamaofone said:


> Also, let me know if you need any recommendations. I personally like Bluna for an average woman’s face. The BOTN large is good for a larger face, but they also have a medium (which I haven’t tried). Both have adjustable ear loops. A lot of people also like the Blue masks.


Seconding the behealthy website. They’re great. Also seconding the bluna recommendation. Not a fan of BOTN, but bluna and dr puri fit well and are comfortable.


----------



## nycmamaofone

muddledmint said:


> Seconding the behealthy website. They’re great. Also seconding the bluna recommendation. Not a fan of BOTN, but bluna and dr puri fit well and are comfortable.


I think BOTN large is more for men’s faces. It still fits me but it takes up my entire face lol. I like the Dr Puri but I wish it didn’t have mask collapse (my only complaint). Have you tried Masklab by chance? They are my new obsession and I’ve been wearing them in all the Van Cleef action shots. Since they have so many cool designs, I went a little overboard and bought a small stockpile of masks. Hopefully I’ll be able to use all of them before the pandemic ends but who knows.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kevinaxx said:


> My friend is vaccinated and still wear his mask. I will be too once I am (which is why I actually am still investing $$ in masks).
> 
> other people won’t know whose been vaccinated and who hasn’t and tbh, as much as I’m sick of the mask—to me it’s just a common courtesy, just as it is with distance.  And when one is vaccinated—it doesn’t mean that you can’t carry the virus on you... I still remember that article about how long it can live depending on the surface... so I’m not just protecting myself but also people around me.


I’m also fully vaccinated and wear my mask (KF94 or FFP2 rated) religiously. My kids are not vaccinated obviously so I am going to be as vigilant as possible.


----------



## nycmamaofone

whateve said:


> The masks I've been using are KN95. I haven't tried Kf94s.


Consider switching to the KF94. I also bought some KN95 masks and I find it’s harder to get a good seal with them (it’s very face-shape dependent), so chances are you are getting leakage around the nose and chin. Also, I don’t know where you are buying yours but there are lots of fakes out there. I prefer the KF94 if you use one of the reputable sellers (I listed three earlier), since you know you are getting the real deal. Plus the seal around the face is superior.


----------



## muddledmint

nycmamaofone said:


> I think BOTN large is more for men’s faces. It still fits me but it takes up my entire face lol. I like the Dr Puri but I wish it didn’t have mask collapse (my only complaint). Have you tried Masklab by chance? They are my new obsession and I’ve been wearing them in all the Van Cleef action shots. Since they have so many cool designs, I went a little overboard and bought a small stockpile of masks. Hopefully I’ll be able to use all of them before the pandemic ends but who knows.


I actually have a pretty big head. The BOTN mask is very wide, but at the same time too short. It felt like it was always sliding down my nose. Also it felt more scratchy and poorly made compared to bluna and dr puri masks. I haven’t tried mask lab bc of the shipping, but they are pretty! I also have more than enough masks to last me for years now! Especially since I use a rotation system and rewear masks after letting them sit in a paper bag at least a week. Aaron Collins says you can wear kf94s for at least a cumulative 40 hours with little to no decrease in filtration efficiency.


----------



## nycmamaofone

muddledmint said:


> I actually have a pretty big head. The BOTN mask is very wide, but at the same time too short. It felt like it was always sliding down my nose. Also it felt more scratchy and poorly made compared to bluna and dr puri masks. I haven’t tried mask lab bc of the shipping, but they are pretty! I also have more than enough masks to last me for years now! Especially since I use a rotation system and rewear masks after letting them sit in a paper bag at least a week. Aaron Collins says you can wear kf94s for at least a cumulative 40 hours with little to no decrease in filtration efficiency.


I see you are also an Aaron Collins fan!! I love his videos so much. 

I’m torn between throwing out masks (I have so many) vs reusing them (feels wasteful not to). Part of me thinks that I’ll be wearing masks until my kids are vaccinated (which may not be until Jan 2022), or that I’ll use them on flights or train rides. I wonder if mask wearing will be more common in the US like it is in Asia or if people will stare at you like you have horns if you continue to wear them after the pandemic is over.


----------



## limom

nycmamaofone said:


> I see you are also an Aaron Collins fan!! I love his videos so much.
> 
> I’m torn between throwing out masks (I have so many) vs reusing them (feels wasteful not to). Part of me thinks that I’ll be wearing masks until my kids are vaccinated (which may not be until Jan 2022), or that I’ll use them on flights or train rides. I wonder if mask wearing will be more common in the US like it is in Asia or if people will stare at you like you have horns if you continue to wear them after the pandemic is over.


I will forever wear a mask on public transportation.
Thanks for the recommendation On mask.
I decided to order a bundle from be healthy.


----------



## nycmamaofone

limom said:


> I will forever wear a mask on public transportation.
> Thanks for the recommendation On mask.
> I decided to order a bundle from be healthy.
> View attachment 5030526


Great! It’s good to test out different brands for sizing and comfort.


----------



## whateve

nycmamaofone said:


> Consider switching to the KF94. I also bought some KN95 masks and I find it’s harder to get a good seal with them (it’s very face-shape dependent), so chances are you are getting leakage around the nose and chin. Also, I don’t know where you are buying yours but there are lots of fakes out there. I prefer the KF94 if you use one of the reputable sellers (I listed three earlier), since you know you are getting the real deal. Plus the seal around the face is superior.


Thanks. I'll check out the KF94. The KN95 masks I have fit me perfectly, like they were designed for my face so I don't think leakage is the problem.


----------



## muddledmint

nycmamaofone said:


> I see you are also an Aaron Collins fan!! I love his videos so much.
> 
> I’m torn between throwing out masks (I have so many) vs reusing them (feels wasteful not to). Part of me thinks that I’ll be wearing masks until my kids are vaccinated (which may not be until Jan 2022), or that I’ll use them on flights or train rides. I wonder if mask wearing will be more common in the US like it is in Asia or if people will stare at you like you have horns if you continue to wear them after the pandemic is over.


Oh I love Aaron Collins! I especially love how fast he talks.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Thank you for the intro on these sellers.  I bought 10 pcs of BluNa, received them today and this brand's mask fits me (asian face) great .  I love the adjustable straps.  Though a little concern about the 'thin-ness' but I trust that it will serve its purpose [ I got my first vaccine shot already  ].  Cheers.



nycmamaofone said:


> Yes. You can get them at these reputable sellers:


----------



## nycmamaofone

CaviarChanel said:


> Thank you for the intro on these sellers.  I bought 10 pcs of BluNa, received them today and this brand's mask fits me (asian face) great .  I love the adjustable straps.  Though a little concern about the 'thin-ness' but I trust that it will serve its purpose [ I got my first vaccine shot already  ].  Cheers.


Great! And don’t worry, the Bluna mask is HIGHLY protective. Happy to hear it fits well.


----------



## limom

nycmamaofone said:


> Great! And don’t worry, the Bluna mask is HIGHLY protective. Happy to hear it fits well.


Mine came too. Very fast delivery for those on the East Coast as the vendor is in NJ.
Thanks for the tip.
They also sent one free mask.


----------



## Junkenpo

Does anyone have a recommended seller for colorful disposable kf94 or kn95 masks?  I'm looking for bright solid colors or pretty patterns.


----------



## muddledmint

Junkenpo said:


> Does anyone have a recommended seller for colorful disposable kf94 or kn95 masks?  I'm looking for bright solid colors or pretty patterns.


The only one I know of is masklab. Not technically Korean kf94s, but the same thing.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Junkenpo said:


> Does anyone have a recommended seller for colorful disposable kf94 or kn95 masks?  I'm looking for bright solid colors or pretty patterns.


For patterns, Masklab is the best as Muddledmint has said. The KF style ones are FFP2 rated.

I haven’t tried Comma Comma but they have blue, pink and yellow solid colored KF80 ones:








						Search: 7 results found for "Comma"
					

KollecteUSA ,Los Angeles based company, that directly imports authentic Korean goods to the US. Our most popular items include KF94 face masks, PPE, K-pop merchandise, Kahi products, skincare, cosmetics, foods & snacks, and household items. Fast and free shipping (Over $100) - Contact us for any...




					kollecteusa.com


----------



## nycmamaofone

nycmamaofone said:


> For patterns, Masklab is the best as Muddledmint has said. The KF style ones are FFP2 rated.
> 
> I haven’t tried Comma Comma but they have blue, pink and yellow solid colored KF80 ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search: 7 results found for "Comma"
> 
> 
> KollecteUSA ,Los Angeles based company, that directly imports authentic Korean goods to the US. Our most popular items include KF94 face masks, PPE, K-pop merchandise, Kahi products, skincare, cosmetics, foods & snacks, and household items. Fast and free shipping (Over $100) - Contact us for any...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kollecteusa.com


I also just saw that Behealthyusa.net has some patterned KF94 masks from a brand called Posh.








						POSH KF94 Mask
					






					behealthyusa.net


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks for the color recommendations!  Iʻve been using surgical style (whatever costco sells) and doubling with my cloth masks.  I just recently tried out a large Dr. Puri and except for the earloops being too long, I mostly like the fit. I figured Iʻd branch out.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for the color recommendations!  Iʻve been using surgical style (whatever costco sells) and doubling with my cloth masks.  I just recently tried out a large Dr. Puri and except for the earloops being too long, I mostly like the fit. I figured Iʻd branch out.


Dr Puri comes in two styles: adjustable ear loops and non-adjustable. If the ear loops are too long, just switch to the ones with the adjustable ear loops. 









						Dr.Puri KF94 Mask Large Black - Adjustable Ear Loops
					

Be Healthy is the Official Distributor of "Dr. Puri" masks in the United States Of America. All sales are final. (No return or Exchange on this item)Due to Covid-19, we don't accept any return of all the mask items. * All KF94 masks are individually packaged. * If you need mask buckles, please...




					behealthyusa.net


----------



## muddledmint

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for the color recommendations!  Iʻve been using surgical style (whatever costco sells) and doubling with my cloth masks.  I just recently tried out a large Dr. Puri and except for the earloops being too long, I mostly like the fit. I figured Iʻd branch out.


Ear savers! They improve the seal and also make your ears more comfortable. I prefer non adjustable loops because I always use earsavers. Adjustable ones don’t seem to hold the mask as tightly against your face and I end up needing to use ear savers anyway with them.


----------



## LavenderIce

Seconding ear savers! I have no issue wearing a mask for hours on end, it's the back of my ears that feel discomfort (sore and raw a few hours into a 12 hour shift.) The added benefit of the mask feeling more secure on my face is a bonus!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I finally purchased fun masks from MaskC, they popped up on my GoogleNews feed. I got the shades of pink and red.


----------



## LavenderIce

I wanted to give a special shout out to @nycmamaofone for your KF94 recommendations--thank you for all the links you provided!    

I ordered several designs from Masklab and an order from kollecteusa consisting of comma comma, bluna and aer pro. I ordered aer pro because of the color selection, the S hook (ear saver) included, and it was similar to one of the masks I wear at work. The bluna, comma comma and masklab are all shaped and fit similarly, with bluna having the best (snug/smallest size) fit for my face. Next would be masklab. Comma Comma was the biggest/loosest but I think wearing an ear saver will help the fit be more snug.

My favorite surgical mask style is evolvetogether. It comes in children's and adult sizes, different colors and is very thick for a three layer mask.  https://evolvetogether.com/collections/face-masks

Here are a couple of articles that are helpful in finding masks:









						Where to Buy N95s, KN95s, and Surgical-Style Masks in 2022
					

We’ve tested 37 of the best N95 masks, KN95 masks, and surgical masks and confirmed their filtration claims with expert government agencies or our own lab testing. Here’s what we recommend.




					www.nytimes.com
				






			https://nymag.com/strategist/article/best-disposable-face-masks.html


----------



## nycmamaofone

LavenderIce said:


> I wanted to give a special shout out to @nycmamaofone for your KF94 recommendations--thank you for all the links you provided!
> 
> I ordered several designs from Masklab and an order from kollecteusa consisting of comma comma, bluna and aer pro. I ordered aer pro because of the color selection, the S hook (ear saver) included, and it was similar to one of the masks I wear at work. The bluna, comma comma and masklab are all shaped and fit similarly, with bluna having the best (snug/smallest size) fit for my face. Next would be masklab. Comma Comma was the biggest/loosest but I think wearing an ear saver will help the fit be more snug.
> 
> My favorite surgical mask style is evolvetogether. It comes in children's and adult sizes, different colors and is very thick for a three layer mask.  https://evolvetogether.com/collections/face-masks
> 
> Here are a couple of articles that are helpful in finding masks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where to Buy N95s, KN95s, and Surgical-Style Masks in 2022
> 
> 
> We’ve tested 37 of the best N95 masks, KN95 masks, and surgical masks and confirmed their filtration claims with expert government agencies or our own lab testing. Here’s what we recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nymag.com/strategist/article/best-disposable-face-masks.html


So sweet of you to mention/thank me!! I’m glad those recommendations worked for you. Bluna and Masklab are my personal favorites. I haven’t tried those Evolve surgical masks but I think I’ll be wearing more of those in the hot summer months and when (hopefully) a lot more people will be vaccinated and the numbers are lower. Stay safe!!


----------



## arnott

There was a 20% off sale so I got these 2!  Love the cactus.  Which mask do you like better?


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> There was a 20% off sale so I got these 2!  Love the cactus.  Which mask do you like better?


the top one.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> the top one.




Same!  I only got the bottom one because it was on clearance, with an extra 20% off the clearance price.


----------



## arnott

Finally received this free mask from my union:


----------



## arnott

My Mask have arrived!  The one on the bottom left was a surprise freebie, and the other 2 I got for 20% off!  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## Junkenpo

Thank you to those of you that recommended masklab! I did use the HK site and ordered a whole bunch. My order came in and itʻs nice to have fun colors. I got some patterns and some solid colors (purple for my MIL). They are definitely thinner/lighter than the Dr. Puri masks.  I think while Dr. Puri is thicker and a little softer inside, the masklab is doing better at keeping its shape.  It came with some round rubber slides and a tool to put it on the ear loops to adjust the fit, which was nice.  I actually bought a bunch of the black barrel ones on amazon earlier which helped my ears a ton. You can kinda see them on the mask in the 4th pic, before found the ones masklab sent.


----------



## LavenderIce

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you to those of you that recommended masklab! I did use the HK site and ordered a whole bunch. My order came in and itʻs nice to have fun colors. I got some patterns and some solid colors (purple for my MIL). They are definitely thinner/lighter than the Dr. Puri masks.  I think while Dr. Puri is thicker and a little softer inside, the masklab is doing better at keeping its shape.  It came with some round rubber slides and a tool to put it on the ear loops to adjust the fit, which was nice.  I actually bought a bunch of the black barrel ones on amazon earlier which helped my ears a ton. You can kinda see them on the mask in the 4th pic, before found the ones masklab sent.



The HK site had a better selection of the prints. You have a great haul!


----------



## limom

Pretty and functional.


----------



## Souzie

Been awhile since I bought any masks so I just purchased these 3 from my favorite Etsy seller. I'm not sure how I feel about these as they are bigger than usual. I have a small face and the older masks fit me perfectly. The top 3 masks are the ones I just received and the bottom one, I bought last year for comparison. Doesn't look like much of a difference but when I open up the bigger ones, they like swallow my whole face LOL


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> My Mask have arrived!  The one on the bottom left was a surprise freebie, and the other 2 I got for 20% off!  Which one do you like the best?!



I like the 3rd one.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I like the 3rd one.




My Freebie!


----------



## Junkenpo

arnott said:


> My Mask have arrived!  The one on the bottom left was a surprise freebie, and the other 2 I got for 20% off!  Which one do you like the best?!



How well do these hold their shape when worn?  I like the pink flowers & ferns, and the daisys are cute, too. 


xsouzie said:


> Been awhile since I bought any masks so I just purchased these 3 from my favorite Etsy seller. I'm not sure how I feel about these as they are bigger than usual. I have a small face and the older masks fit me perfectly. The top 3 masks are the ones I just received and the bottom one, I bought last year for comparison. Doesn't look like much of a difference but when I open up the bigger ones, they like swallow my whole face LOL



The pineapples are so bright and happy!


----------



## arnott

Junkenpo said:


> How well do these hold their shape when worn?  I like the pink flowers & ferns, and the daisys are cute, too.




They hold their shape perfectly!


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's another masklab mask, the maneki-neko!


----------



## arnott

So I have to wear the level 3 Masks at work, which is more protection than the regular disposable masks.  The problem is they are supposed to be tight around the face, therefore the ear straps are shorter and painfully pulling at my ears!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> So I have to wear the level 3 Masks at work, which is more protection than the regular disposable masks.  The problem is they are supposed to be tight around the face, therefore the ear straps are shorter and painfully pulling at my ears!


You need ears savers.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> You need ears savers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089920




Where do you buy them?


----------



## nycmamaofone

arnott said:


> Where do you buy them?


There are so many vendors on Amazon and Etsy that sell them.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I don’t know how I am going to use all my masks . These are just my Masklab masks and I have even more KF94 ones. I guess I’m ready for the next pandemic too . Anybody else in the same boat?


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi *nycmamaofone,*
You may never know ..  countries in Asia are going through their second (or third??) wave right now.  For me, a mask will be my way of life for at least through 2021 or whenever I am traveling by plane.


----------



## Junkenpo

nycmamaofone said:


> I don’t know how I am going to use all my masks . These are just my Masklab masks and I have even more KF94 ones. I guess I’m ready for the next pandemic too . Anybody else in the same boat?



(raises hand) ʻO au pu! Me, too.  Now that I have some pretty masks, I'm glad I have them.  Even if it turns out that most people stop using them on the regular, I will continue to use them when in crowds.


----------



## LavenderIce

nycmamaofone said:


> I don’t know how I am going to use all my masks . These are just my Masklab masks and I have even more KF94 ones. I guess I’m ready for the next pandemic too . Anybody else in the same boat?
> 
> View attachment 5091216



To a lesser degree, yes. I didn't order as much so I'd re-wear my masks. I also had some cloth ones that I'd wear when outdoors to get the mail, put out the trash or go on walks. I definitely think we can still use them for a while. The mask mandate is still in place through Sept. on public transportation/air travel in the U.S. The CDC still recommends them for large indoor gatherings (or has that changed for vaccinated people? I can't keep up.) I'm in California and the mask mandate is still in place until June 15th. I definitely see myself wearing masks even past the mandates.


----------



## nycmamaofone

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi *nycmamaofone,*
> You may never know ..  countries in Asia are going through their second (or third??) wave right now.  For me, a mask will be my way of life for at least through 2021 or whenever I am traveling by plane.


I think that’s wise. I’ll probably do the same.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Junkenpo said:


> (raises hand) ʻO au pu! Me, too.  Now that I have some pretty masks, I'm glad I have them.  Even if it turns out that most people stop using them on the regular, I will continue to use them when in crowds.


It’s nice to know I’m not the only one lol. I think it was comforting to me to have a stockpile...in any case sometimes I have to remind myself not to buy any more masks (I blame Masklab for continuing to come out with super cute new designs).


----------



## nycmamaofone

LavenderIce said:


> To a lesser degree, yes. I didn't order as much so I'd re-wear my masks. I also had some cloth ones that I'd wear when outdoors to get the mail, put out the trash or go on walks. I definitely think we can still use them for a while. The mask mandate is still in place through Sept. on public transportation/air travel in the U.S. The CDC still recommends them for large indoor gatherings (or has that changed for vaccinated people? I can't keep up.) I'm in California and the mask mandate is still in place until June 15th. I definitely see myself wearing masks even past the mandates.


Yeah I wonder how it will be in the fall. Hopefully the numbers will continue to trend downwards, but you never know.


----------



## LavenderIce

nycmamaofone said:


> Yeah I wonder how it will be in the fall. Hopefully the numbers will continue to trend downwards, but you never know.



Exactly! Though we're headed in the right direction, you never know. I've got an endless supply of Chlorox and Lysol wipes, hand sanitzers and masks. I've put them in care packages for friends, family, door dash and instacart drivers and shoppers just to off load them.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> You need ears savers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089920




In this picture, the Mask strap is still rubbing against the top of the ear!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> In this picture, the Mask strap is still rubbing against the top of the ear!


Ask around. Medical personal know what to buy. I don’t wear a mask for my job.
But I heard it solves your problem


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> In this picture, the Mask strap is still rubbing against the top of the ear!



Yeah, there are different kinds of ear savers. There are kinds that are headbands made of cloth with buttons sewn on. Depending on where the buttons are placed, the ear straps won't necessarily rub against he top of the ear.


----------



## Junkenpo

Ahh... Hawaii just lifted the mask mandate for the outdoors. Still need a mask for indoors, though. I'm probably still going to mask up outdoors if I have to get within 6ft of strangers until my DS can get vaccinated.


----------



## arnott

Couldn't resist this Mask of my favourite board game!      It's was 20% off with free shipping!









						Scrabble 3 Layer Cotton Origami Design Mask With Filter Pocket - Etsy
					

This Face Masks & Coverings item by PuddingstoneCottage has 11 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on Feb 11, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## dotty8

Just drying some of my textile masks after washing them  ... The 'Twinset Milano' ones (dusty pink and black) are the most comfortable, but also the glitter and lace ones are ok... I still hope we won't be needing them for much longer, though


----------



## arnott




----------



## Cornflower Blue

I'll be honest, I haven't read this whole thread, but the idea of a mask becoming a fashion accessory is to me, completely at odds with normal life as I know it. I understand that under these terrible circumstances that we have all gone through, that normalizing mask wearing and elevating it to a fashion accessory is appealing and many of us find comfort in it, especially as a way of coping with this awful situation in which we find ourselves. Everyone is trying to make things better and do our bit, and I appreciate the fact that people making masks fashionable are only trying to boost morale and make the best of it, making people feel better about wearing them which I applaud.
I just don't want it to become the new normal, I want to go back to no mask wearing, that's all...


----------



## whateve

Cornflower Blue said:


> I'll be honest, I haven't read this whole thread, but the idea of a mask becoming a fashion accessory is to me, completely at odds with normal life as I know it. I understand that under these terrible circumstances that we have all gone through, that normalizing mask wearing and elevating it to a fashion accessory is appealing and many of us find comfort in it, especially as a way of coping with this awful situation in which we find ourselves. Everyone is trying to make things better and do our bit, and I appreciate the fact that people making masks fashionable are only trying to boost morale and make the best of it, making people feel better about wearing them which I applaud.
> I just don't want it to become the new normal, I want to go back to no mask wearing, that's all...


I agree. I also think that if mask wearing is necessary to protect one's health, now that medical grade masks are available, even if they aren't as pretty, that is the kind I feel everyone should wear rather than cloth masks that are inferior at protection.

As soon as my state opened up and I was completely vaccinated, I have embraced mask-free life.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Where I am in the UK, even though I am double vaccinated I still have to abide by the restrictions for all. Now I'm OK with that - it doesn't really impinge that much on my life tbh. This whole scenario has very much had a negative effect on my DSs life (mid-20's) and those younger...

I feel like I have been a real downer on this thread and I'm sorry for that. All everyone has tried to do is turn a bad situation into a positive one and be upbeat and uplifting and that is truly admirable. I stand by what I said, but if we do have to continue wearing masks, at least I know that there's people out there that will make it as beautiful and as fun as possible.
But I just really hope (and pray and I'm even not that religious) that we can dispense with having to wear masks asap...


----------



## muddledmint

Cornflower Blue said:


> Where I am in the UK, even though I am double vaccinated I still have to abide by the restrictions for all. Now I'm OK with that - it doesn't really impinge that much on my life tbh. This whole scenario has very much had a negative effect on my DSs life (mid-20's) and those younger...
> 
> I feel like I have been a real downer on this thread and I'm sorry for that. All everyone has tried to do is turn a bad situation into a positive one and be upbeat and uplifting and that is truly admirable. I stand by what I said, but if we do have to continue wearing masks, at least I know that there's people out there that will make it as beautiful and as fun as possible.
> But I just really hope (and pray and I'm even not that religious) that we can dispense with having to wear masks asap...


I don’t like wearing masks (esp since this summer is so hot!!!) but at the same time, it’s not really a big deal to wear one. I think being able to open up businesses and not have to stay at home is a much higher priority than ending masks. To be honest, I hope masks are here to stay forever on planes. And yes, can we all stop using cloth masks already.


----------



## LavenderIce

Taking into consideration vaccination status and social distancing, I think people should wear whatever mask they feel comfortable with, whether it be a fashionable face covering or medical grade mask.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

muddledmint said:


> I don’t like wearing masks (esp since this summer is so hot!!!) but at the same time, it’s not really a big deal to wear one. I think being able to open up businesses and not have to stay at home is a much higher priority than ending masks. To be honest, I hope masks are here to stay forever on planes. And yes, can we all stop using cloth masks already.


I think opening businesses is a much higher priority than ending masks.  I plan to keep mine and wear through flu season for now on.


----------



## muddledmint

LavenderIce said:


> Taking into consideration vaccination status and social distancing, I think people should wear whatever mask they feel comfortable with, whether it be a fashionable face covering or medical grade mask.


Cloth masks were only intended for emergency use due to the shortage of medical grade at the start of the pandemic. Now that supply is no longer an issue, if you have to wear a mask, it should be an effective one. The only sensible reason for cloth ones at this point is to wear over a medical grade mask to improve fit/seal. If you don’t really need a mask and just want to wear one for fun, that’s another story.


----------



## LavenderIce

muddledmint said:


> Cloth masks were only intended for emergency use due to the shortage of medical grade at the start of the pandemic. Now that supply is no longer an issue, *if you have to wear a mask, it should be an effective one*. The only sensible reason for cloth ones at this point is to wear over a medical grade mask to improve fit/seal. If you don’t really need a mask and just want to wear one for fun, that’s another story.



Absolutely!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I am fully vaxxed and past my 2-week waiting period and my state has opened up. I carry a mask with me but in last few days I haven't been wearing it. I'm entertaining wearing my vax card around my neck.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cornflower Blue said:


> Where I am in the UK, even though I am double vaccinated I still have to abide by the restrictions for all. Now I'm OK with that - it doesn't really impinge that much on my life tbh. This whole scenario has very much had a negative effect on my DSs life (mid-20's) and those younger...
> 
> I feel like I have been a real downer on this thread and I'm sorry for that. All everyone has tried to do is turn a bad situation into a positive one and be upbeat and uplifting and that is truly admirable. I stand by what I said, but if we do have to continue wearing masks, at least I know that there's people out there that will make it as beautiful and as fun as possible.
> But I just really hope (and pray and I'm even not that religious) that we can dispense with having to wear masks asap...



The way the Uk has been going not a hope of ever being without masks


----------



## arnott




----------



## hermes_lemming

Junkenpo said:


> Does anyone have a recommended seller for colorful disposable kf94 or kn95 masks?  I'm looking for bright solid colors or pretty patterns.


Kaze https://kazeorigins-us.com/
I tried Maskc and those were crap


----------



## LavenderIce

hermes_lemming said:


> Kaze https://kazeorigins-us.com/
> I tried Maskc and those were crap



Thanks for the recommendation! I'm always looking for new sources of kf94s.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I'm always looking for new sources of kf94s.


Yea the kaze look way better made than maskc. Maskc were just crap. Tissue thin. Kn95 my butt. And it was so big that you can see gaps on either side of my cheeks. I had to immediately give them away.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> Kaze https://kazeorigins-us.com/
> I tried Maskc and those were crap


I just bought Maskc and they seem ok. The loops are big on face…I had read they were recommended.


----------



## sdkitty

sorry but mask fashion is an oxymoron to me....I wear a mask where required but I hate it.  I'm vaxxed and boosted so not that scared.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just bought Maskc and they seem ok. The loops are big on face…I had read they were recommended.


The ones I use are certified. Maskc isn't and you can kinda tell in the quality unfortunately


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> sorry but mask fashion is an oxymoron to me....I wear a mask where required but I hate it.  I'm vaxxed and boosted so not that scared.


I hear ya. That's probably why I never wore a cloth mask - cuz it seemed goofy. But I'm not opposed to wearing say a black color or any color that's not white


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> I hear ya. That's probably why I never wore a cloth mask - cuz it seemed goofy. But I'm not opposed to wearing say a black color or any color that's not white


I have several black ones a couple of others - blue or grey


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> I have several black ones a couple of others - blue or grey


Yea I like the grey, khaki and black ones myself


----------



## Jayne1

hermes_lemming said:


> Kaze https://kazeorigins-us.com/


They have quite the selection. Which did you prefer?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> The ones I use are certified. Maskc isn't and you can kinda tell in the quality unfortunately


Thanks for the info. I do see what you mean they seemed thin…I did order from evolvetogether so maybe those will be better….Otherwise I am having trouble finding masks that fit. The surgical masks are big for my face and don’t come close to fitting…


----------



## LavenderIce

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for the info. I do see what you mean they seemed thin…I did order from evolvetogether so maybe those will be better….Otherwise I am having trouble finding masks that fit. The surgical masks are big for my face and don’t come close to fitting…



I like the evolvetogether masks. They're soft and thick.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LavenderIce said:


> I like the evolvetogether masks. They're soft and thick.


Thanks! Hopefully I like them when I get them. They were another online recommendation that I read along with maskc..


----------



## Jktgal

And what's one of the world's aerosol experts wear when out and about?


I haven't been wearing cloth masks since maybe late 2020. KN95 niosh certified all the way. Vaxxed and boosted. Don't want to miss life by being sick.


----------



## LavenderIce

I wear the 3M Aura at work since I was fit tested for it. I'm worried because it's the N95 with the lowest supply there.


----------



## Jktgal

LavenderIce said:


> I wear the 3M Aura at work since I was fit tested for it. I'm worried because it's the N95 with the lowest supply there.


You can rewear - alternate between 4-5 masks and each can be worn for ~40 hours. The bands might give out first but I've seen pics of doctors macgyver the band. If you're med frontliner, I guess you already know this.


----------



## Junkenpo

hermes_lemming said:


> Kaze https://kazeorigins-us.com/
> I tried Maskc and those were crap



Ooo!  The kaze masks are lovely, I really like the bright "candy" ones.  Pricey though.  I'm still using masklab.hk masks and vaxxed & boosted.  So far, so good.



Jktgal said:


> And what's one of the world's aerosol experts wear when out and about?
> 
> I haven't been wearing cloth masks since maybe late 2020. KN95 niosh certified all the way. Vaxxed and boosted. Don't want to miss life by being sick.



Yeah, I  felt bad about using disposables, but found I could breathe better in the surgical and then when I made the switch to kf94s, it made a huge difference in people being able to hear & understand me, without the mask touching my mouth.  That vflex looks neat.  We're still trying to find a mask that will fit DH's face and stay on when he talks.


----------



## LavenderIce

Junkenpo said:


> Ooo!  The kaze masks are lovely, I really like the bright "candy" ones.  Pricey though.  *I'm still using masklab.hk masks and vaxxed & boosted.  So far, so good.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I  felt bad about using disposables, but found I could breathe better in the surgical and then when I made the switch to kf94s, it made a huge difference in people being able to hear & understand me, without the mask touching my mouth.  That vflex looks neat.  We're still trying to find a mask that will fit DH's face and stay on when he talks.



I'm still using the masklab masks as well. I get complimented on the printed ones all the time. I have a few left and was going to order more, but I want to see what else is out there.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LavenderIce said:


> I like the evolvetogether masks. They're soft and thick.


Yea but the Kn95s are never in stock


----------



## hermes_lemming

LavenderIce said:


> I wear the 3M Aura at work since I was fit tested for it. I'm worried because it's the N95 with the lowest supply there.


Yea they sold out in my hood


----------



## hermes_lemming

Jayne1 said:


> They have quite the selection. Which did you prefer?


I'm still waiting for them to arrive lol but I have high hopes


----------



## Jayne1

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm still waiting for them to arrive lol but I have high hopes


Thanks - well let us know!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks - well let us know!


They arrived! 
- vibrant series had a funny chemical smell so i just gifted them away and told them to air them out before wearing
- gave my gf (this is what I call my female friends) the eye candy series - she adores it
- I kept the fondant, element and tropical series for myself lol
>fondant is bougie lux
>element is very wearable and obvs sold out for a reason
>tropical is pretty but wouldnt work on everyone i dont think and requires a certain outfit so as to not compete with the mask

overall i like them for occasions whenever you need to wear a kn95 mask for hours on end.  very comfy but if you have a small face this will not work for you


----------



## Jayne1

hermes_lemming said:


> They arrived!
> - vibrant series had a funny chemical smell so i just gifted them away and told them to air them out before wearing
> - gave my gf (this is what I call my female friends) the eye candy series - she adores it
> - I kept the fondant, element and tropical series for myself lol
> >fondant is bougie lux
> >element is very wearable and obvs sold out for a reason
> >tropical is pretty but wouldnt work on everyone i dont think and requires a certain outfit so as to not compete with the mask
> 
> overall i like them for occasions whenever you need to wear a kn95 mask for hours on end.  very comfy but if you have a small face this will not work for you


Thanks! Sounds promising - I'm looking into it!


----------



## LavenderIce

hermes_lemming said:


> They arrived!
> - vibrant series had a funny chemical smell so i just gifted them away and told them to air them out before wearing
> - gave my gf (this is what I call my female friends) the eye candy series - she adores it
> - I kept the fondant, element and tropical series for myself lol
> >fondant is bougie lux
> >element is very wearable and obvs sold out for a reason
> >tropical is pretty but wouldnt work on everyone i dont think and requires a certain outfit so as to not compete with the mask
> 
> overall i like them for occasions whenever you need to wear a kn95 mask for hours on end.  very comfy but if you have a small face this will not work for you



Thanks for the review. I'll order from there once my supply runs low.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks! Sounds promising - I'm looking into it!





LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the review. I'll order from there once my supply runs low.


Awesome! Just be forewarned. The turnaround time is a bit painful. I joked the little elves have to measure, hand cut the fabric, test for quality etc, and THEN ship from who knows where.


----------



## Junkenpo

Our indoor mask mandate expires toward the end of March.  I think they want to see how our numbers are after Spring Break.  If they stay low, then I think they might finally drop it here.   I'll probably continue masking indoors until summer.

Here are my two latest favorites.


----------



## arnott

Junkenpo said:


> Our indoor mask mandate expires toward the end of March.  I think they want to see how our numbers are after Spring Break.  If they stay low, then I think they might finally drop it here.   I'll probably continue masking indoors until summer.
> 
> Here are my two latest favorites.




I like the first one!  Where did you buy them?


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> I like the first one!  Where did you buy them?




I have that first one. It’s from masklab.


----------



## Junkenpo

arnott said:


> I like the first one!  Where did you buy them?



They are both from masklab - hereʻs the link to the first one.


----------



## arnott

Junkenpo said:


> They are both from masklab - hereʻs the link to the first one.




Sold out!  I have good taste!    Are they disposable?


----------



## JenJBS

Bought this mask from Etsy.


----------



## Junkenpo

arnott said:


> Sold out!  I have good taste!    Are they disposable?



Shucks! They were just added around lunar new year, so give it a week and should be restocked. Yes, disposable.


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> Sold out!  I have good taste!    Are they disposable?



It's available on the US site. There is a price difference though.









						New Year Blossoms Korean-style Respirator 2.0 (10-pack)
					

Cherry Blossoms- One of the first flowers to bloom after winter, marks the beginning of spring and the renewal of life.  Made in Hong Kong in an ISO-certified Class 7 clean room Highest surgical mask standard ASTM F2100 Level 3 certified by STC:Test Report PFE>99.9%, BFE>99.9% EU PPE Standard...




					masklab.us


----------

